# What did you all do today ?!?!



## DDFN

Ok so we had a last minute change of plans. We had paid to go riding at the Kentucky horse park for the benefit trail ride they do twice a year. Unfortunately this week before leaving one of my friends horse developed an abscess and had to have his shoes pulled. So we changed to a local ride on another one of her horses. The three of us had a blast and her other two horses are proving they are good trail horses too! Now that we know they can handle it we have our trail riding trio for future rides. My old guy has a heart murmur so I borrowed my friends old appy and he was amazing! Love a good steady eddy type of horse for trails now that I am a bit older. Here are some pics from our ride today. Sorry some are a but blurry just used our phones and not an actual camera. Enjoy and then share what you all have been up to lately!








Old geldings are the best!









My friend tried so hard to get us all in a selfie and we got a few.








I am cheesing it hard lol















I am always strict about heals down lol evidence documented for the barn kids lol

I love my endurance saddle! Simple wintec with a changeable system and wool flocked. I can't stand the cair system ones and I don't even know if they make this one any more but love it! It's the only saddle I like to ride in now.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Looks like a great day! I love Appys. I've had a couple Appaloosa crosses and a POA. All lovely horses. 
I delivered my boy goats to a friend's house today. They are supposed to help control weeds in a deer fence that a previous owner put up. I had never hauled 3 goats in my truck bed hauler before. It was a little hectic to get them all loaded without anyone escaping, but they were good once I got them all in. This is helpful to me, since I can hopefully use this time to get ahead on the fencing situation here!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## DDFN

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Looks like a great day! I love Appys. I've had a couple Appaloosa crosses and a POA. All lovely horses.
> I delivered my boy goats to a friend's house today. They are supposed to help control weeds in a deer fence that a previous owner put up. I had never hauled 3 goats in my truck bed hauler before. It was a little hectic to get them all loaded without anyone escaping, but they were good once I got them all in. This is helpful to me, since I can hopefully use this time to get ahead on the fencing situation here!


He is the first appy I have ever ridden that was a good horse. All the ones I rode before had issues. When I was younger I watched one appy at a riding stable lay down while tied up and about choked themself. I had to run out and grab his owner that was loading another horse. Then rode another friends appy years later that was so hot you wouldn't believe he was a full appy but had papers.

But this guy is everything that I have always heard appys could be! Finally falling in love with the breed. I have American saddlebreds myself but he has me also liking appys now too lol.

Sounds like a success with the goats! Good luck on the fencing.


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> Nice!


Thank you we had a blast. All three of us smiling ear to ear like kids lol. We plan to start riding weekly pending the weather.


----------



## MellonFriend

What fun! What a fun thing to look forward to doing every week. 😀 You are so lucky!


----------



## DDFN

MellonFriend said:


> What fun! What a fun thing to look forward to doing every week. 😀 You are so lucky!


Thank you I feel so blessed! I haven't trail ridden in a long time since my old boy is 25ish and has a heart murmur. My guy only gets walked around at home these days and my going filly is too full of it yet to trust on a trail ride. Truly blessed to have friends that like help riding their horses too! If it doesn't rain and storm Thursday we will do a short trail ride off her farm to some near by trails.


----------



## Goatastic43

That looks like a blast! Gorgeous horses!


----------



## Jessica84

That’s funny you say that about appys. My first horse was appy and was the result of my first broken arm lol my dad warned me and warned me but I just had to have one. But I am happy you have a good one and it sure looked like you had a great day!
I woke up early, loaded cows and sent them on their way to greener pasture. Took my son shopping for his 3 day FFA retreat. Was going to take him to lunch but he ran me down with the basket leaving target so I was done. Came home a cried about it for a bit then gathered and parted tomorrows load of cows. Just ate pizza for dinner and going to let that digest and crash


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow, I didn't know Appys were like that. Glad you had a fun day!
I finally was able to get some goat fencing plans semi-finalized and am hopefully going to get to start on them sometime on Monday. I also shot 2 skunks today. 😬 They have been living right behind our shops and have been venturing out onto the driveway and close to the house now so they needed to be gone before someone, like the kids or dogs, got sprayed. We just used the SSS method. 🤫


----------



## Tanya

No time for fun. Study study study. For both of us.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> No time for fun. Study study study. For both of us.
> View attachment 231110


What are you studying?


----------



## Tanya

Me is studying Accountancy and Chevani Afrikaans.


----------



## Tanya

Taking a break


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> That looks like a blast! Gorgeous horses!


Thank you! It was and they have a great group of horses too!


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> That’s funny you say that about appys. My first horse was appy and was the result of my first broken arm lol my dad warned me and warned me but I just had to have one. But I am happy you have a good one and it sure looked like you had a great day!
> I woke up early, loaded cows and sent them on their way to greener pasture. Took my son shopping for his 3 day FFA retreat. Was going to take him to lunch but he ran me down with the basket leaving target so I was done. Came home a cried about it for a bit then gathered and parted tomorrows load of cows. Just ate pizza for dinner and going to let that digest and crash


Until Andy I have had those types of impressions about appys. Sorry it was your first broken arm. Pizza sounds good! We did duck tacos and rice last night.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> View attachment 231111
> 
> Taking a break


That's how I feel some times! We all need breaks!


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> That's how I feel some times! We all need breaks!


I hear you.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lol lol Appys are athletes! They arent good for trail horses, they love pole bending, calf ropeing, hunting,and barrels. They are full of energy, and make great horses. Thorobreds are great raceing, dressage, and hunter/jumpers. Quarterhorses make great all round workers,and trail ponies. So do mustangs. You just gotta find the one that fits your needs. Not the look, like so many people choose from. Lol Been around horses all my life. Just a native thang.
Still waiting on the wonderful jerk of a repairman to grace us with his presence to our house🤬. Guess we need to call a different one. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lol lol Appys are athletes! They arent good for trail horses, they love pole bending, calf ropeing, hunting,and barrels. They are full of energy, and make great horses. Thorobreds are great raceing, dressage, and hunter/jumpers. Quarterhorses make great all round workers,and trail ponies. So do mustangs. You just gotta find the one that fits your needs. Not the look, like so many people choose from. Lol Been around horses all my life. Just a native thang.
> Still waiting on the wonderful jerk of a repairman to grace us with his presence to our house🤬. Guess we need to call a different one. 🤷‍♀️


I completely understand that. Never been one for color in horses but ended up lucky with some nice tri colored paints and palominos. My stud is about 25 years old now and was the last horse my uncle trained. When he came up for sale as a 7 year old I bought him and was only his 3rd owner. I have had him ever since too! He is one of the most laid back saddlebreds I have know since wing commander. Rode some quarter horses and had one for a few years (his owner couldn't care for him so I took him on when she abandoned him and left the state . Good quarter horse but horribly afraid of diesels of all things. My heart will always be with saddlebreds but man a good natured horse that is bomb prove will attract me any old time. 








My good ol boy with a heart murmur. We basically just walk these days around the farm and rack a little not much more trotting and no cantering unless he gets a wild hair when turned out on his own. 

I love my goats but my horses have a special place in my heart.

Speaking of which back to weed eating and some backhoe work leveling out for the New barn. It's going slow since the backhoe needs the shuttle drive replaced lol I only have forward and no reverse. So ruling ground up with backhoe and box blading it into place with tractor lol oh the farm life we lead!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

He's beautiful!!! 
Question for you horse people, a paint horse is a breed, correct? And pinto is just a pattern/markings. So is a palomino a breed or just the color? Or both?


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> He's beautiful!!!
> Question for you horse people, a paint horse is a breed, correct? And pinto is just a pattern/markings. So is a palomino a breed or just the color? Or both?


Thank you! Technically a paint is a color pattern with varies patterns but if I remember right they did start an aAmerican paint horse registry too. It is based off of quarter horse and thoroughbreds Doesn't that make sense ?

I had two tri colored saddlebreds. My old broodmare which did not have the best saddlebred confirmation and I swear she was more built like a Morgan horse than a saddlebred but someone had sneaked some color into her line and then her colt I got gonna breeding with my palomino stud before I owned him. So the tri colored was bay and white


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Paint has large areas of color. Pintos have small areas of color. Can be in any breed because of crosses. Yes they have a Paint and also a Pinto group/ assoc. / org.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

KY Goat Girl said:


> He's beautiful!!!
> Question for you horse people, a paint horse is a breed, correct? And pinto is just a pattern/markings. So is a palomino a breed or just the color? Or both?


Yes, Paint is the breed, pinto is the color. Palomino is just a color. I am not aware of a palomino breed. The Palomino Association and Pinto Registry are color organizations for recording horses of various breeds that are already registered with approved breed associations.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh, gotcha! Thanks for the answers! in TX we lived next to a lady with horses and she corrected me several times about Paint being a breed. I was just wondering about palominos. Horse colors confuse me about as much as goat colors. 😂


----------



## Morning Star Farm

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh, gotcha! Thanks for the answers! in TX we lived next to a lady with horses and she corrected me several times about Paint being a breed. I was just wondering about palominos. Horse colors confuse me about as much as goat colors. 😂


Yep! Strictly speaking, paint refers to the breed. I used to use it to refer to the color and yes I got corrected a lot too!
The base colors are pretty simple! My Egyptian Arabs will only be 4 colors, grey, bay, sorrel or black. But when you get into the more diverse gene pools, miniatures for example, and start picking up those sneaky dilute genes, yeah, it gets really complicated!! Just had a friend's color DNA test for her palomino come back silver buckskin!


----------



## Boer Mama

Very nice day to go out and ride 😁
My dad has always told a joke… why did the Indians ride appaloosas? It was the Only breed they could catch on foot!
So I guess my dad hasn’t had the best experience with Appaloosa’s - but in a completely different way than everyone else! 😆
My old mustang doesn’t know he’s old. He’s probably the hottest blooded horse we have right now. He was rounded up on BLM before we bought him. He’s a very good sorting horse- can cut back a calf no problems. He’ll get himself all sweated up not moving more 10’ 😂
Has the smoothest gait and can really travel out… just doesn’t like climbing steep hills. (He has a beautiful head, but maybe a little narrow in the chest… but packs a lot of heart in there!)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Morning Star Farm said:


> Yep! Strictly speaking, paint refers to the breed. I used to use it to refer to the color and yes I got corrected a lot too!
> The base colors are pretty simple! My Egyptian Arabs will only be 4 colors, grey, bay, sorrel or black. But when you get into the more diverse gene pools, miniatures for example, and start picking up those sneaky dilute genes, yeah, it gets really complicated!! Just had a friend's color DNA test for her palomino come back silver buckskin!


Wow! That's pretty neat!


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Very nice day to go out and ride 😁
> My dad has always told a joke… why did the Indians ride appaloosas? It was the Only breed they could catch on foot!
> So I guess my dad hasn’t had the best experience with Appaloosa’s - but in a completely different way than everyone else! 😆
> My old mustang doesn’t know he’s old. He’s probably the hottest blooded horse we have right now. He was rounded up on BLM before we bought him. He’s a very good sorting horse- can cut back a calf no problems. He’ll get himself all sweated up not moving more 10’ 😂
> Has the smoothest gait and can really travel out… just doesn’t like climbing steep hills. (He has a beautiful head, but maybe a little narrow in the chest… but packs a lot of heart in there!)
> View attachment 231159


I love mustangs! I had a friend with one but that little late always had to dump her rider as soon as they got on each time she was freshly tacked up. After that she was fine. So my friend would always get on first to get dumped then let his wife get on for the trail rides and he would ride his walker colt Bandit. It didn't matter who got on the mustang first many people tried because they kept telling him it had to be him but nope. Sone of the best horse trainers tried to help them and it still happened every time. Sweet sure footed little mare though.


My friend that we trailer rode her horses above you may not believe but all of those were rescues. The appy was gave to then by a lady that had to move out west and couldn't take him with her. The buckskins (they actually have 3 buckskins) were born on the side of a mountain to a chestnut mare and a paint mare. They were running free and she got a call that they needed to be caught and given homes. So it all worked out for the best! Apparently they (buckskins) are half walker from a roaming stud but I think someone else caught the stallion as he wasn't there when they got the girls.

I just wish goat colors were as easy as horse colors lol


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> I love mustangs! I had a friend with one but that little late always had to dump her rider as soon as they got on each time she was freshly tacked up. After that she was fine. So my friend would always get on first to get dumped then let his wife get on for the trail rides and he would ride his walker colt Bandit. It didn't matter who got on the mustang first many people tried because they kept telling him it had to be him but nope. Sone of the best horse trainers tried to help them and it still happened every time. Sweet sure footed little mare though.
> 
> 
> My friend that we trailer rode her horses above you may not believe but all of those were rescues. The appy was gave to then by a lady that had to move out west and couldn't take him with her. The buckskins (they actually have 3 buckskins) were born on the side of a mountain to a chestnut mare and a paint mare. They were running free and she got a call that they needed to be caught and given homes. So it all worked out for the best! Apparently they (buckskins) are half walker from a roaming stud but I think someone else caught the stallion as he wasn't there when they got the girls.
> 
> I just wish goat colors were as easy as horse colors lol


That little mare just has to let everyone know she still has it in her 😂
That’s awesome she’s able to rescue that many! My dad loves buckskins- they are beautiful. We don’t currently have any tho… I remember as a kid he’d left to go work for the day, came back in to tell my mom his buckskin stud had died (I dont remember what they decided happened). I think that was the first time I’d seen my dad with tears in his eye. 💔


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> That little mare just has to let everyone know she still has it in her 😂
> That’s awesome she’s able to rescue that many! My dad loves buckskins- they are beautiful. We don’t currently have any tho… I remember as a kid he’d left to go work for the day, came back in to tell my mom his buckskin stud had died (I dont remember what they decided happened). I think that was the first time I’d seen my dad with tears in his eye. 💔


That mare was something else ! Lol big little mustang.

She has been very lucky with all of her rescues but wow when they took on those 5 at one time well it was 4 and the one mare was heavily bred at the time so the last buckskin was born at their farm. It's the grooming queen lol she loves to be loved on and groomed , ridden not so much but will let them but requires extra grooming for the trouble of being ridden. Animals behaviors get me every time lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## KY Goat Girl

I'm loving these stories about such wonderful horses! I love buckskins too!  Goats and horses. 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Goats and horses- the way to a girls heart ❤ 🥰😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep...and for us wriinkled girls...goats are easier to handle! 😱 did I say that? 🤔😲🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## K.B.

Yesterday planted a small patch of corn! Today I tackled the girls hooves for the first time myself! I usually have someone do them that does awesome! But they were getting bad and so... they don't look good but are shorter and hey it was my first time so...

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Boer Mama

I pulled a bunch of weeds this morning and pounded in another post to make a wider area fenced off around my little tree (since the goats had managed to nip the top of it 😓)…. And now I’m feeling both of my elbows _sigh_
earlier this year when I was cleaning out the stalls, I heaved up the heavy wheel barrow over the concrete step up into the shop to take it out and dump it ( to save going around the barn and thru the big gates with the wheel barrow) and I definitely felt something in both my elbows. So all spring I’ve been dealing with aftermath of them at with every chore I have to do… even hauling water just pulls on it. I hate getting older… and I have a ways to go too 🤣


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yep...and for us wriinkled girls...goats are easier to handle! 😱 did I say that? 🤔😲🤣😂🤣😂🤣


Well needless to say my last horse addition was the mini filly as I told my husband I am down sizing lol hoping it will be a long time before my big horses pass away buy when they do I will probably just get more minis to make it easier to deal with getting older and maintaince. That and more goats lol! I just have two big horses left.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> Goats and horses- the way to a girls heart ❤ 🥰😂


Couldn't agree more! Well said!


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Couldn't agree more! Well said!


That is the truth! I always wanted my husband to get me one as a gift or just and act of kindness but so far I have had to get all of my own lol. He never surprises me.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm late to the party, just finally getting a chance to get on here as it's been a while!!
DDFN -- I live about 20 minutes from the horse park! Sorry your ride plans there were messed up, but looks like you had a great recovery ride! That Appy is gorgeous!!

I don't ride horses, but I do photograph them! I've been a major slacker though, I was at the derby over a month ago and have posted 2 pictures...lol
So far the only Derby picture I've posted on FB lol









So that's my way of getting around the horses!

The weekend after my daughter had a goat show and we went to the goat sale while we were there. Then last weekend our county fair show. Gearing up for more county fair shows this month.

Today I slept in, which was so nice, well did wake up to see if my daughter fed the goats lol.
I had to get a cable for my computer, which ended up not being the issue (monitor died), so I pulled an old one out of the closet - gotta love keeping back some of the things we don't think we'd ever need!
Weeded the flower bed that is still a work in progress, cut grass, we gave 3 youngest babies cd/t shots, their cocci prevention day #2 of 5, and got them tattooed. Then I spent the early evening just hanging out with all of the goats and getting attacked by the babies and young does. Perfect evening if you ask me! Shower, easy dinner in the air oven and sitting at the computer procrastinating if I want to go to bed or actually pull up pictures to edit/share. Sadly, bed is sounding better! Tomorrow we have to wash & groom my daughter's show goats.


----------



## luvmyherd

I have enjoyed this thread though I have not had time to post. We drove to Washington on Wednesday (16 hour drive.)
The next 2 nights we had a play with 2 of the grandchildren followed by a piano recital on Monday.
We left for Yakima yesterday to visit dear friends. We had lunch out today which was both fun and yummy. A friend came over for dinner and games.
Now we are relaxing with our devices so I could catch up.
Tomorrow it is back to Seattle for the rest of the month.
We are so happy to have our son whom we can trust minding the farm.


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm late to the party, just finally getting a chance to get on here as it's been a while!!
> DDFN -- I live about 20 minutes from the horse park! Sorry your ride plans there were messed up, but looks like you had a great recovery ride! That Appy is gorgeous!!
> 
> I don't ride horses, but I do photograph them! I've been a major slacker though, I was at the derby over a month ago and have posted 2 pictures...lol
> So far the only Derby picture I've posted on FB lol
> View attachment 231367
> 
> 
> So that's my way of getting around the horses!
> 
> The weekend after my daughter had a goat show and we went to the goat sale while we were there. Then last weekend our county fair show. Gearing up for more county fair shows this month.
> 
> Today I slept in, which was so nice, well did wake up to see if my daughter fed the goats lol.
> I had to get a cable for my computer, which ended up not being the issue (monitor died), so I pulled an old one out of the closet - gotta love keeping back some of the things we don't think we'd ever need!
> Weeded the flower bed that is still a work in progress, cut grass, we gave 3 youngest babies cd/t shots, their cocci prevention day #2 of 5, and got them tattooed. Then I spent the early evening just hanging out with all of the goats and getting attacked by the babies and young does. Perfect evening if you ask me! Shower, easy dinner in the air oven and sitting at the computer procrastinating if I want to go to bed or actually pull up pictures to edit/share. Sadly, bed is sounding better! Tomorrow we have to wash & groom my daughter's show goats.


Candice I knew you lived in Kentucky but never knew you were that close to the horse park. We are normally up there once every spring for the 3 day event minus the few years it was cancelled for the covid pandemic. I have always loved your photographs ! Does your husband still work at one of the barns? 

Hope your goats and family are still doing good.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> I have enjoyed this thread though I have not had time to post. We drove to Washington on Wednesday (16 hour drive.)
> The next 2 nights we had a play with 2 of the grandchildren followed by a piano recital on Monday.
> We left for Yakima yesterday to visit dear friends. We had lunch out today which was both fun and yummy. A friend came over for dinner and games.
> Now we are relaxing with our devices so I could catch up.
> Tomorrow it is back to Seattle for the rest of the month.
> We are so happy to have our son whom we can trust minding the farm.


Sounds like you are having a blast! Hoping for safe travels and so glad you have a son you can trust with the farm while away. 

The way it has been raining here I think I ended up in Seattle instead of you lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well today is good so far. Ive been attempting to "talk" to Soc. Sec. To correct an option. Ive called 4 other times this week in hold for 45 min. 🤬 sorry Im not patient with humans..lol 
Anyway this a.m.feeding,I called put it on speaker while I did my chores. Low & behold they answered . I gave them my name, and as I was saying my # ,every goat hollared at me, the chickens rushed out of their coop just a hollaring. The person in the phone said...Im sorry, there was a disturbance on the line, I didnt get your #.🤣😂 Oh ok. Shutup babies, gotta talk to them. So I repeated it. I said its not your phone, its all my kids🤣😂 I dont think they understood...lol 
Oh and a service repair man. Is on his way to fix my fridge! YAY! 😃😜


----------



## Lil Boogie

So far today is great for the most part, other than my cousin being an absolute BUTTHOLE. Anywho, it's been good other then that! Got to sleep. My dad fed and took care of Hope this morning so that was AWESOME. I did have to feed the other bottle babies but that's okay


----------



## DDFN

Ok today has been interesting in itself. Ran to home depot and Wal-Mart early this morning. Thought since I had to pick up some stuff for my dad my walmart I would just get some tuna and will relish there instead of the normal grocery store I go to. Lol bug mistake. All the individual cans looked like people used them as hockey pucks. Dented galore and I refuse to buy dented cans and risk a bad seal and getting sick. So I bought a 3 pack of tuna kits in little boxes. Ok should of read the box closer. They were premixed not just tuna. I opened the first one later foe a lunch snack and it was so gross. Maybe a bad brand of mayo was used no idea but now after being in the heat planting some pumpkins and squash I am starting to rethink my quick meal lunch plan lol.

Did get my pumpkins in the ground though! Hoping Caddy doesn't find them.


----------



## MellonFriend

I tuned two octaves of my family piano today. Gosh is that a difficult task. Took me about three hours and I am worn out. Sounds a lot better though! I'll sure be happy when that's all finished.


----------



## Boer Mama

I went riding with my dad to find the missing pair that had gotten out (people don’t close gates! 😑)
Our neighbor told my dad he’d seen her by a water hole. We got there and of course she’s nowhere to be found 😆
It’s a very large field… we split up and went looking. I’d see a small group of cows and ride over to check them out… very spaced out. Lol
We were about to give up and come back to see if she was at the water later today ( fairly warm morning) and on our way back to the horse trailer we swing by the water and there they are. Lol
So we have our missing pair back home… and now have 1 calf left that missed our branding 😂🤷🏼‍♀️😅


----------



## luvmyherd

MellonFriend said:


> I tuned two octaves of my family piano today. Gosh is that a difficult task. Took me about three hours and I am worn out. Sounds a lot better though! I'll sure be happy when that's all finished.


Oh! I wish I knew how to do that. My piano is so badly out of tune.

Today is laid back but tomorrow gets busy again. Not 1 but TWO graduations!!


----------



## DDFN

MellonFriend said:


> I tuned two octaves of my family piano today. Gosh is that a difficult task. Took me about three hours and I am worn out. Sounds a lot better though! I'll sure be happy when that's all finished.


Wish you lived closer. I am pretty sure my piano needs to be tuned but no one has complained yet lol. (Hard of hearing so they may just think it's me and not the piano lol).


----------



## Boer Mama

My grandma left me her piano. I can’t play… I had lessons for about 1 month as a kid.
My daughter was taking lessons and doing so well! I learned some from being in class with her. Unfortunately, she decided it was getting too hard since they were getting higher up and she couldn’t just memorize it by sound and had to learn to sight read the music. So we are taking a break and I hope she wants to pick it back up. I think she’s gifted ❤
Anyway, back to the piano. It has a lock on the back and no idea where the key is. So i sent a pic of the lock to the tuner to see if he could crack it, but he didn’t want to try. So if I’m gonna tune it, I first have to have a locksmith come out and then the tuner and I’m not sure I want that bill 😅


----------



## DDFN

Ok so after working outside I decided after dinner to work on a puzzle we had started the other night. Just finished it and feel very accomplished! To only be a 14 by 18 inch puzzle the shape and size of the pieces made it more challenging than a normal puzzle. I even have other puzzles from the same company but this was an 8 pack and on sale so I though I would give it a try.


----------



## MellonFriend

DDFN said:


> Wish you lived closer. I am pretty sure my piano needs to be tuned but no one has complained yet lol. (Hard of hearing so they may just think it's me and not the piano lol).


Yeah, even if I lived closer, I think I'd have to charge you more than a professional would cost you to do it. I'm just starting out learning how to do it, so it takes me _forever_ and I find it very challenging. Do y'all know there are three stings per note? You've got to get them all sounding in perfect unison or it sounds like a chorus of mosquitos. 😅


----------



## DDFN

MellonFriend said:


> Yeah, even if I lived closer, I think I'd have to charge you more than a professional would cost you to do it. I'm just starting out learning how to do it, so it takes me _forever_ and I find it very challenging. Do y'all know there are three stings per note? You've got to get them all sounding in perfect unison or it sounds like a chorus of mosquitos. 😅


Lol as I would say one day when I grow up. Lol I had to laugh as I always have that saying running through my head when I try something new. Well it's actually funny I do have a good friend locally that was going to tune mine but this is where being dependent on fb messenger has bit me in the hind end. We had been chatting and I never saved his phone number since we always used fb messenger instead. Oops. Since I have been locked out of fb by the hacker I can't contact him. 

Oh well one day I will. Lol I didn't know 3 strings per note. I always tune my violin but it's just each string individually. More power to you for learning.

Lol mosquitos lol that's probably me any time at the piano.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

MellonFriend said:


> I tuned two octaves of my family piano today. Gosh is that a difficult task. Took me about three hours and I am worn out. Sounds a lot better though! I'll sure be happy when that's all finished.


I am impressed!! That's a hard job! Add mine to the piano tuning list in your spare time, lol. 😂Drives me crazy because I think I have perfect pitch, so I use the electric keyboard when I want to stay in tune. You'd love mine, it has a lever that turns it muted, regular or harpsichord. I bet the tuner is going to love that! Thankfully we are moving to an area with a large musician community, so I should be able to get it tuned.


----------



## Goatastic43

DDFN said:


> Ok so after working outside I decided after dinner to work on a puzzle we had started the other night. Just finished it and feel very accomplished! To only be a 14 by 18 inch puzzle the shape and size of the pieces made it more challenging than a normal puzzle. I even have other puzzles from the same company but this was an 8 pack and on sale so I though I would give it a try.
> View attachment 231419


You did that in a few days?! We did one like that last winter and it took the whole family a month  Granted it was a 500 piece, but still. 

Cleaned a stall and spend most of the day outside. Tomorrow I’ll probably do the same thing + mow. These are the last few days it’s not going to be brutally hot. After that 90s for the summer!  Then Saturday we’re having a garage sale, so that should be fun!


----------



## HoosierShadow

DDFN said:


> Candice I knew you lived in Kentucky but never knew you were that close to the horse park. We are normally up there once every spring for the 3 day event minus the few years it was cancelled for the covid pandemic. I have always loved your photographs ! Does your husband still work at one of the barns?
> 
> Hope your goats and family are still doing good.


Yep! I'm just over near Midway. I love the 3 day event but didn't get to go this year either, would have loved to see Michael Jung win it again! I went last year, but it was definitely weird not having spectators. Honestly, this year was just so busy and with trying to go from 3 day to Oaks/Derby week morning workouts, leading up to Derby day, I think it would have just been too much to try and do both events. Hopefully next year we'll get back to doing both  
I appreciate your kind comments, I haven't shared photos much at all this year, I upload to the website I work for and procrastinate sharing or working on them otherwise! 
Yep, my husband is still working on a farm, he actually works about 10 minutes or so east from the KHP. He is the assistant farm manager. 
We are doing well, and I hope you are too! Goats are keeping us busy. Trying to downsize our herd, still have a bunch of Feb buck kids to get moved out.


----------



## MellonFriend

Well if I ever get out of goats I now know that I could make a haul as a traveling piano tuner. 😂



Morning Star Farm said:


> You'd love mine, it has a lever that turns it muted, regular or harpsichord. I bet the tuner is going to love that! Thankfully we are moving to an area with a large musician community, so I should be able to get it tuned.


Oh that's really cool sounding! Ours has a mute pedal and a sustain. I didn't know there were pianos that converted to harpsicord!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Oh that's really cool sounding! Ours has a mute pedal and a sustain. I didn't know there were pianos that converted to harpsicord!


It's definitely a surprise to people when I flip that lever! It's not related to the pedals. The mute is a felt that comes down over the strings and the harpsichord moves the strings. It is extremely rare! There are not many like it and no more being made as the company hasn't existed since the 1980's (I think.) Mine is from the early 60's.


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> You did that in a few days?! We did one like that last winter and it took the whole family a month  Granted it was a 500 piece, but still.
> 
> Cleaned a stall and spend most of the day outside. Tomorrow I’ll probably do the same thing + mow. These are the last few days it’s not going to be brutally hot. After that 90s for the summer!  Then Saturday we’re having a garage sale, so that should be fun!


Hahaha then you don't want to know I average a puzzle normally every 2 to 3 days. I dislike house work which I have a lot I haven t been doing lol I would rather be outside. So to bribe myself I start a puzzle while laundry is washing. Normally it consists of the hubby looking over my shoulder and not giving too many tips lol. Most I do are 500 to 1000 piece ones but I had a pretty 300 piece one that just took about an hour and half (extra large piece puzzle but it was too cute). Now don't get me wrong I have one I am still working on of nutcracker Christmas puzzle Lang brand that all the red and green pieces make my brain hurt. So it's still sitting on a side table since Christmas lol.

I love puzzles for keeping my eyes and mind challenged. I am pretty sure my husband and local friends think I am slightly "special, like maybe rainman special " how I fixate on puzzles but most are all animal and farm country scenes. 

It has been getting pretty nasty hot lately. The Tenn humidity can be really crazy at times. I just got done feeding but thinking of working outside until it warms up today then plant shopping with a friend again.

Oh a garage sale sounds like fun! A lot of work but fun. Hang in there!


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> Yep! I'm just over near Midway. I love the 3 day event but didn't get to go this year either, would have loved to see Michael Jung win it again! I went last year, but it was definitely weird not having spectators. Honestly, this year was just so busy and with trying to go from 3 day to Oaks/Derby week morning workouts, leading up to Derby day, I think it would have just been too much to try and do both events. Hopefully next year we'll get back to doing both
> I appreciate your kind comments, I haven't shared photos much at all this year, I upload to the website I work for and procrastinate sharing or working on them otherwise!
> Yep, my husband is still working on a farm, he actually works about 10 minutes or so east from the KHP. He is the assistant farm manager.
> We are doing well, and I hope you are too! Goats are keeping us busy. Trying to downsize our herd, still have a bunch of Feb buck kids to get moved out.


Well we only went for the cross country this year since its been wierd with the post pandemic stuff. Yeah I thought it was so odd how they had begged people to pay to have their picture cut outs placed in the stadium seats for the event when they wouldn't like spectators watch in person yet. Next year we are planning to go for dressage and cross country. I normally like staying for the full 3 days especially stadium jumping but traveling since covid still takes getting adjusted to precovid habits and the two friends I attend with like being back for their work. We keep saying one day we will do the fancy tickets but not sure it would be worth it lol

Maybe you would have insider tips being a local of better places to rent for a night or two near the park. We had a little town house condo we rented for several years but apparently since we had to cancel for the pandemic those years we lost our priority. 

Oh how nice he is the assistant manager! So cool. 

Oh Michael Jung is my favorite! We were there for the 3 years in a row wins. Even had some face to face meds with him and he laughed when I started off with speaking some German. Lol it was rusty since no one in the family still speaks it other than me, but we had a good laugh.









When I used this on my fb account before it was hacked lol my coworkers that hadn't met my husband yet thought he was my hubby hahaha sorry hubby but I wish


----------



## DDFN

MellonFriend said:


> Well if I ever get out of goats I now know that I could make a haul as a traveling piano tuner. 😂
> 
> 
> Oh that's really cool sounding! Ours has a mute pedal and a sustain. I didn't know there were pianos that converted to harpsicord!


You could but highly recommend training the goats to carry your tools as packgoats instead of getting out of goats lol 

I used to have an antique player piano until I went to college and left it at my parents house. They didn't ask and gave it to my aunt. I was so sad because I loved that thing and it was worth a lot. At least my aunt uses it to give lessons on but I wished I still had it.


----------



## MellonFriend

DDFN said:


> You could but highly recommend training the goats to carry your tools as packgoats instead of getting out of goats lol


Sounds like a great business model. Tune one piano, then pack goat to the next customer! 😆


----------



## DDFN

MellonFriend said:


> Sounds like a great business model. Tune one piano, then pack goat to the next customer! 😆


Glad I could help with your business model lol


----------



## luvmyherd

MellonFriend said:


> Yeah, even if I lived closer, I think I'd have to charge you more than a professional would cost you to do it. I'm just starting out learning how to do it, so it takes me _forever_ and I find it very challenging. Do y'all know there are three stings per note? You've got to get them all sounding in perfect unison or it sounds like a chorus of mosquitos. 😅


I had felt like my piano was okay but I had a free tuning so I used it. I watched the lady and was amazed. She used instruments but I think she had perfect pitch as well she did it so fast. It sounded so amazing after.
It has been moved multiple times since then so I know it needs it. Sad thing is; nobody wants it. Big and heavy and bulky and electronic ones are so much simpler.


----------



## luvmyherd

The first of the two graduations is starting in a couple of hours so need to get ready.
Have I mentioned that I absolutely HATE graduation ceremonies?
I DO!
Luckily these are smallish schools so they won't drag on too long. 👩‍🎓


----------



## MellonFriend

luvmyherd said:


> I had felt like my piano was okay but I had a free tuning so I used it. I watched the lady and was amazed. She used instruments but I think she had perfect pitch as well she did it so fast. It sounded so amazing after.


Yeah being able to hear it by ear is so much easier I'm sure. In the past when we hired someone, we always noticed that the people that did it by ear did a better job. I use a tuner for the middle string of each note plus I check it off the keyboard we have too. Then I tune the two outer strings to sound the same as the inner string. I'm definitely not anywhere close to pitch perfect, but I can tell when something sounds majorly off once the piano is being played. It's a long process now, but I'm sure I'll get faster the more I do it. 



luvmyherd said:


> It has been moved multiple times since then so I know it needs it. Sad thing is; nobody wants it. Big and heavy and bulky and electronic ones are so much simpler.


That's such a shame. I don't think keyboards can come close to the sound of the real thing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I love my old piano. It belonged to my Grandmother. Its moving to my house this year. And I will be needing it tuned once its here. Im so excited to have it!


----------



## DDFN

I love the big old ones but yes no one wants to move them. Yeah I had almost thought about getting an electric one just to have one again then lucked up by a friend giving me her old one because she was getting her grandmother's old piano.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Oh tell me about it! We are moving now and moving my piano is one of the biggest things to deal with, but I am not leaving it behind. It probably weighs between 600-800lbs. I'm also hoping moving in the heat won't affect it.


----------



## DDFN

Morning Star Farm said:


> Oh tell me about it! We are moving now and moving my piano is one of the biggest things to deal with, but I am not leaving it behind. It probably weighs between 600-800lbs. I'm also hoping moving in the heat won't affect it.


Best wishes on getting it moved. Some companies actually do moving them now. Last two I moved was by the grace of family help.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

DDFN said:


> Best wishes on getting it moved. Some companies actually do moving them now. Last two I moved was by the grace of family help.


Oh we have some strong friends coming to help load and on the other end, I think I can get some piano movers to unload it. Real piano movers make it look so easy!


----------



## DDFN

Morning Star Farm said:


> Oh we have some strong friends coming to help load and on the other end, I think I can get some piano movers to unload it. Real piano movers make it look so easy!


They do. Lol us bot so much. Here get a few stone bricks to level up the back ramp of trailer and then push the piano onto the porch hahaha we are not professionals at all lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Morning Star Farm said:


> I'm also hoping moving in the heat won't affect it.


I wouldn't worry too much about that. Our piano has been through three summer moves and was in storage for a few years that was supposed to be climate controlled, but it really wasn't. It turned out just fine through all those scenarios!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

MellonFriend said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about that. Our piano has been through three summer moves and was in storage for a few years that was supposed to be climate controlled, but it really wasn't. It turned out just fine through all those scenarios!


That is GREAT to know. Thank you. We are only moving 5hrs away, but we may put it in the truck a day or two early while we have the help to load it.


----------



## Boer Mama

Seems like grandmas are good for giving pianos 🥰 🎶 ❤


----------



## Boers4ever

[mention]Goats2Greedy [/mention] found a piano in the basement of a new house their family bought in New Mexico. It moved with them several more times and now it’s here in Texas! No one knew how to play it either until last summer when her sister started taking lessons. 
I’ve been playing since I was 6 and I’m hoping to major in music in college! So excited, only one more year of high school left!


----------



## MellonFriend

Boers4ever said:


> I’ve been playing since I was 6 and I’m hoping to major in music in college! So excited, only one more year of high school left!


Well that's seriously awesome! What kind of music do you play?


----------



## DDFN

Boers4ever said:


> [mention]Goats2Greedy [/mention] found a piano in the basement of a new house their family bought in New Mexico. It moved with them several more times and now it’s here in Texas! No one knew how to play it either until last summer when her sister started taking lessons.
> I’ve been playing since I was 6 and I’m hoping to major in music in college! So excited, only one more year of high school left!


When I first started college I was a music major in secondary music ed was my goal. Composed some pieces for classes and had a blast until my hearing loss got worse and decided music as may not of been the best career. After that I did the multiple majors soul searching. Music is fun but having a secondary major or minor is definitely a good plan too 😁


----------



## Boers4ever

MellonFriend said:


> Well that's seriously awesome! What kind of music do you play?


I play mostly classical and gospel hymns, but I would love to try my hand at jazz! The college I’m going to has a jazz band that I am going to try and join. It’s a baptist college. 
I am majoring in piano, but not sure what my minor will be yet. I love literature and art though so maybe I’ll pick one of those. My ultimate goal is to be a teacher. I have taught younger kids before and I loved it.


----------



## luvmyherd

Boer Mama said:


> Seems like grandmas are good for giving pianos 🥰 🎶 ❤


LOL I *am* the 👩‍🦳 trying to unload my piano!



MellonFriend said:


> That's such a shame. I don't think keyboards can come close to the sound of the real thing.


Agreed!!



Morning Star Farm said:


> Real piano movers make it look so easy!


Ours is a spinet so not as heavy as an upright or a grand. I bought it in Hawaii and it was delivered by two huge local guys. I swear, they just picked it up and brought it in the house. Easy/Peasy!
When we went to move it; our 4 guys barely got it in the truck.🥵


----------



## luvmyherd

As to what I am doing today:
After 2 graduations and dinner out; we are resting.😔


----------



## Boer Mama

I had to go to ‘the big city’ (if ID has that) for my sons bjj tournament. Then he gets to pick the place to eat… so we finally got home. It’s about 90 outside, so went and refilled my shallow pans of water for baby ducks (new batch of 15 is out and about along with yesterdays 9) and checked food and water up for baby chicks.
Now I need to nap. I woke up at 2am with creepy feeling of a tick crawling by my ear! 😖 then when I finally got back to sleep, my cat wanted to come inside…. And my hubby wants us all to go watch the fights at a friends house tonight so maybe kinda late 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I had to go to ‘the big city’ (if ID has that) for my sons bjj tournament. Then he gets to pick the place to eat… so we finally got home. It’s about 90 outside, so went and refilled my shallow pans of water for baby ducks (new batch of 15 is out and about along with yesterdays 9) and checked food and water up for baby chicks.
> Now I need to nap. I woke up at 2am with creepy feeling of a tick crawling by my ear! 😖 then when I finally got back to sleep, my cat wanted to come inside…. And my hubby wants us all to go watch the fights at a friends house tonight so maybe kinda late 🤷🏼‍♀️


Oh my if a tick was crawling by my ear I would of felt the need to reshower. Since my husband ended up with the Alpha gal I am so paranoid about ticks.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Oh my if a tick was crawling by my ear I would of felt the need to reshower. Since my husband ended up with the Alpha gal I am so paranoid about ticks.


I know.. it was awful. I was out mowing in tall grass along the driveway, and I showered and changed when done. I think my cat may have transported it to my bed 😑


----------



## luvmyherd

*YUCK!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I was checking some things in our new doe pasture I looked down to see a HUGE tick crawling up my leg!  Ick.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I know.. it was awful. I was out mowing in tall grass along the driveway, and I showered and changed when done. I think my cat may have transported it to my bed 😑


Oh bad kitty. Leave the ticks outside kitty.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I shouldn’t have looked at this thread before going to sleep last night.  I dreamed of ticks.


----------



## Tanya

Today Chevani and I cleaned the chicken, goat and pig cages. Man am I sore.


----------



## Boer Mama

Tanya said:


> Today Chevani and I cleaned the chicken, goat and pig cages. Man am I sore.


What a poopy day 🤣
No wonder you’re pooped!

that’s always what I think after cleaning multiple area. Ima dork lol


----------



## Tanya

We made Monas sleep pen larger. She did not like the change. Gizmo and Destiny were happy to explore. The chickens were busy scratching then decided it was boring


----------



## DDFN

Ok so I got an early start to tilling between the garden rows and tilling up the garden box next to blue berries. Plan on planting some herbs there. Then this afternoon went on another trail ride with my friends at her barn. Had some arena work after the ride and then sat around chatting for a bit before returning home. Hahaha I had to check the phone before showering and about to get cleaned up just to head to my barn lol I am a special kind of special sometimes.























Somebody's horse was naughty and grabbed some tall grass from the side of the gravel road on the return ride lol silly mare.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

luvmyherd said:


> Ours is a spinet so not as heavy as an upright or a grand. I bought it in Hawaii and it was delivered by two huge local guys. I swear, they just picked it up and brought it in the house. Easy/Peasy!
> When we went to move it; our 4 guys barely got it in the truck.🥵


YES! That is exactly what happened with mine!

@DDFN The Appy is stunning! Looks like a perfect day!


----------



## DDFN

Morning Star Farm said:


> YES! That is exactly what happened with mine!
> 
> @DDFN The Appy is stunning! Looks like a perfect day!


Aww thank you. He is fun. So the buckskins don't like arena work so he had to be the fearless leader for arena work. They follow him any where but normally on the trail he likes to be the caboose lol. Old man likes to chill on the trail. We had a blast again. We have plans another ride later this week if the storms hold off.


----------



## luvmyherd

Trip to Costco. Yuck! So crowded. We have not done weekend shopping since the first lockdown. But we got what we needed and I found a camp chair that I have been wanting.
We relaxed with Ghost Busters the Aftermath which we had not seen yet. Resting now to let dinner settle. Don't know quite how I will handle going home and getting back to chores. 👩‍🌾


----------



## DDFN

Was it good? We have been wanting to see it but I am too cheap to buy the dvd lol waiting for it to get old and cheap to justify the purchase lol


----------



## luvmyherd

I am old enough to have seen the original in the theater. I loved it. My daughter bought it on Prime so we saw it for free.
They did a great job for those of us who love nostalgia.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Ok so I got an early start to tilling between the garden rows and tilling up the garden box next to blue berries. Plan on planting some herbs there. Then this afternoon went on another trail ride with my friends at her barn. Had some arena work after the ride and then sat around chatting for a bit before returning home. Hahaha I had to check the phone before showering and about to get cleaned up just to head to my barn lol I am a special kind of special sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 231550
> View attachment 231551
> View attachment 231552
> 
> Somebody's horse was naughty and grabbed some tall grass from the side of the gravel road on the return ride lol silly mare.


Beautiful! Is there a reason y’all ride English? I have never tried it, I only ride western.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Beautiful! Is there a reason y’all ride English? I have never tried it, I only ride western.


Thanks. Lol that's a good question. Well my uncle was a saddlebred trainer so I was raised riding English. Started saddleseat in cutback saddles and started doing jumping/dressage later on. I love English style endurance saddle for most riding these days any more. I did own a western saddle at one time and rode it some but honestly for me being raised English I found them very heavy and restricting in movement. I felt western limited my connection with the horse on cues. But these just goes back to how I was started on horses. I have nothing against western saddles myself but they are not for me. 

I had two friends that used to trail ride western and they both had different experiences. One loved western because it saved her horses life on a ride. They had the trail give way on an edge of the mountain. They slid down and she managed to not get stuck under her horse and the horn of the saddle caught on a tree stopping the rest of the fall off the mountain. Rescue teams were called in the help get them unstuck but both survived. On the other hand another friend had a horse go crazy on a trail ride and was hurt pretty bad by the impact on the horn when the horse flipped over backwards on him. So I like the flexibility, security of the front and rear endurance blocks and the hornless nature of the English endurance saddle.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh ok. I like to also ride bareback to feel the horse underneath me better. I almost ride better bareback than saddled. In TX we had a neighbor with horses and he husband had a bad accident with his horse and never wanted to ride again. The horse flipped over backwards and the saddle horn (western saddle) somehow ended up hitting his throat. Or something like that. It was a miracle he could still talk.


----------



## DDFN

Oh man that is scary and amazing he survived. I knew another guy that was a trainer they had a horse freak out and some how jumped and kicked out hitting his throat. He survived but couldn't hardly talk after that. Took him down to a crackly whisper. He was always a kind man when I knew him and I never saw him mistreat a horse. So many people jumped to the fact thinking he must of done something to it to get kicked but it's just a mystery. 

I started ground working a horse once for a friend that was known to have random issues (had gotten older and wiser to know not to ride it from stories). Sure enough at random intervals random locations and random tack the horse would just rear and throw itself over. All vet checks and full body xrays where fine. No one could find a cause physical in nature. So sometimes I think it is mental stress they went threw when younger resurfacing. 

Well today I have taken to indoor work. Laundry and housework. Some many other things I would rather be doing but it seems to be a hot one today with pop up thunderstorms. Planning to get an early start out side tomorrow after morning feedings before it gets too hot tomorrow.


----------



## DDFN

Ok so during the "melting outside " part of the day I decided to draw out the layout plan for the new barn. Big 12 by 16 stalls for the big horses that can later be turned into 12 by 8 stalls for smaller critters or more hay storage when they pass of old age (hopefully no time soon, but my stud is 25 now). Big 12 by 24 hay feed room centered in middle of barn to help with reducing the chance of firework sneaking in barn from crazy people across the street. I want concrete in hay feed stall and the rest dirt with hopefully stall mats but that is dependent on costs since everything is sky high. I have been collecting wood but still need tin. May have to sell a kidney for tin these days. W means water outlet (nonfrost), WB water bucket, F feed bucket, BR bathroom etc. Yes i want a half bath. Between getting older and wanting a nice barn for keeping farrier happy along with guests I really want one. Of course winter it will be winterized for preventing cracks in toilet etc (oh dear I better be careful with my wording if Mike sees that lol) Opinions? This has been a long time in the planning because I want it right. Pasture divides on the ends of the barn so a gate can be closed at barn doors and let the all run free. Debating a gate in the middle or letting the 2 8 foot gates open and latch together so the end small stalls can latch on far end. Or just install a 14 gate on each end too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## DDFN

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## luvmyherd

Monopoly with the granddaughter. She won.


----------



## Iris

Sprained my ankle pretty badly trying to work with my FFA show doe  it's definitely going to set me back at least a week.


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh dear! I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, how aweful, get better soon. 
It sure hurts, I know.


----------



## luvmyherd

Vintage game of Life with 2 of the teenagers. Seriously, the son-in-law's game from the 80's.
I won by$60,000.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great game!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Ok so yesterday I was doing some wood work making floor boards for my uncles house. Today was busy from 5 am til just a bit ago. Time with family we haven't seen in awhile, friend came over to help finish cobwebbing barn, grain shopping and went to the herb farm sale. Moved stuff for tree cutting service to get boom truck in and exhausted for today. 

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## The Goat

Hmmm well I was on here and then I watched a video and then I Ate some food and then I checked here again and cleaned and then sorted some clothes well I watched a video and then I was on here again watched a show and now I’m on here and now I’m going to bed and yes I did eat all three meals. 



Hope y’all have a good day and thank you for being on here y’all really brighten my day


----------



## MellonFriend

Today I spread half of a pile of goat bedding on part of my forest pasture, I cleaned out my sock drawer while watching Royalty Soap videos, and then I did minecraft with my sisters and watched an episode of Rawhide after that. Very good day. 🙂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We have lots family here so today I’ve talked, laughed, ate, played games, and took care of animals. Really great day!


----------



## goathiker

Today I washed blankets, got a bale of alfalfa, fed my mice, watched 2 seasons of Stranger things, and repackaged the new ceramic dog dishes I bought for my new trailer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well got up and fed the goats, chickens,dog & horse. Put Pour on blue ivermectin on all the goats,since its been hot ,and the grass is dieing. Several goats getting loose stools. Gave Dyne,red cell,electrolyte drench to Shadow. Moved the young 26 pullets into their new outside run and coop. My older girls are checking them out. Then my younger set of kids came out, we worked on the Shay,(antique car). The 4 of them took it out washed it and had fun. They suprised me with an early Bday party. I was sweaty,stinky,and totally suprised. We enjoyed a Mexican food dinner,and lots of hugs ! Then fed all the goats,chickens,dogs& horse. Went inside and felt exhausted...shower then bed! Great day!


----------



## The Goat

Happy early bday


----------



## Tanya

Yesterday went to my eldest daughter to help her pack. We worked till 4 this morning. Got up at 6 and moved her things to the new place 245 km away from here. I am exhausted.


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy birthday!


----------



## luvmyherd

Milked Tawny after letting turkeys out. They are SO big. Smoked turkey soon.
Spent better part of the day in the kitchen either cooking or cleaning. We have 2 family birthdays tomorrow so it will be a busy day.
Still need to bake and frost a cake this evening.🎂


----------



## The Goat

Happy birthday [mention]luvmyherd [/mention] fam


----------



## DDFN

So today was a busy day. No rest for the sad at heart. We have storms supposedly moving back through tomorrow evening. Broke ground on the new barn construction now that we have the permit. Dug 24 post holes for the new pole barn and apparently we found out the city line has been "moved" so now half of my farm is in the county and half is in the city. So we are required to have the "footers" inspected before setting posts. . . Humm wasn't planning on footers. So they then told us they mean they just have to check the holes for the posts before we put anything in them. . . Ok inspection is Monday. . . It's 80 %chance thunderstorms Monday here. . . Got 4 out of 24 holes cleaned out the other 20 I will finish tomorrow. It looks like the ground hog went crazy with 24 holes mounded up in the level dirt area lol. Picked up a special lunch for mom for her birthday today. She loves dairy queen so when the auger tip to the tractor broke I did a grain run, auger tip and cutting edges pick up l, then hitting up a DQ order for her. Only to come back to branches being down in their drive way. A transformer blew and the repair truck tore branches down. Had to call husband to move branches as their driveway is on a good incline and her ice cream was melting so I had to hold the cup so it wouldn't spill and the work truck had tore up the driveway for transformer repair so all the loose gravel s my car was sinking. But she got her favorite chili cheese dog, cheese curds and ice cream for her birthday. 

We finished digging the barn post holes and spent some time with the goats and Gabriel. Hopefully will have more time tomorrow to tend the garden and spend more time with the goats and Gabe. 

Hope everyone is doing ok on here.


----------



## Boer Mama

Whew… you are keeping busy!
So exciting for your new barn tho 😊

I took care of banding the last few boys who were too big when we did the group and everyone got their boosters.
Pulled some cockleburrs and cut down a large thistle. Then during the hot afternoon we built some honey supers on the living room floor. Lol hoping to get them installed in the morning!
Also got laundry washed so now I have a pile to fold and put away. 😒


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! I hope your inspection goes easy.


----------



## Boer Mama

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! I hope your inspection goes easy.


I’m definitely gonna make sure my bee suit is zipped up tight! I’d had a little gap before and a single bee found it’s way inside my head mask. Talk about scary… I couldn’t unzip to let her back out cus a whole pile of them outside! I ended up having to smash her but she stung me first- thankfully it wasn’t on my eye or something!
But I do tend to swell up… it was fine for a day or so but then I felt an itchiness kind of moving down from hairline toward my eyebrow. The next morning (so maybe 2 1/2 days later ) I woke up with a swollen eye.
I know allergies can develop with repeated stings so I’m really going to try and be careful moving forward.


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! I hope your inspection goes easy.


Thanks me too! Last barn we built only required a permit and no inspections. The sad thing is they don't have a list for pole barn inspection requirements. Just says footer, framing and final and they give you a list to sign for home inspections. So we are not sure what depths are required or widths of the holes. If they have to be concreted in place or 12 inch pads in bottom of holes. Etc. No one working the permit office knew the answers and they seemed too bothered by us trying to find out answers they didn't know. So if we fail the first at least we get one reinspection for free before fees start being charged. Normally we set corner posts and then string to keep everything square and in line but since we can't have anything in the holes I hope we were close enough today.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Whew… you are keeping busy!
> So exciting for your new barn tho 😊
> 
> I took care of banding the last few boys who were too big when we did the group and everyone got their boosters.
> Pulled some cockleburrs and cut down a large thistle. Then during the hot afternoon we built some honey supers on the living room floor. Lol hoping to get them installed in the morning!
> Also got laundry washed so now I have a pile to fold and put away. 😒


Sounds like you had a busy day too!

We normally stay busy around here. I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't have 20 million things waiting to be done lol.

Thank you! I am excited but have been saving and slowly working on getting the new place set up the exact way it needs to be to fully serve my needs. Do have one gate post I need to move but good thing we didn't hang gate or finish that part yet. I had wanted the 16 foot gate between turnouts and to give truck and trailers easy turning. Dad had the big flat bed trailer down there and said it was a bit tight. So may pull the one post and add a 6 or 8 ft second gate to the 16 ft one to make it easier for future hay deliveries. Never know what level of skills the delivery guys may have lol. I trust my dad but not others lol.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I’m definitely gonna make sure my bee suit is zipped up tight! I’d had a little gap before and a single bee found it’s way inside my head mask. Talk about scary… I couldn’t unzip to let her back out cus a whole pile of them outside! I ended up having to smash her but she stung me first- thankfully it wasn’t on my eye or something!
> But I do tend to swell up… it was fine for a day or so but then I felt an itchiness kind of moving down from hairline toward my eyebrow. The next morning (so maybe 2 1/2 days later ) I woke up with a swollen eye.
> I know allergies can develop with repeated stings so I’m really going to try and be careful moving forward.


Do you use a smoker when working with them?


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Do you use a smoker when working with them?


Honestly I don’t think I did that time!
I know I should… I don’t remember why I decided not to. Lol
We will be using a smoker tomorrow. 😊


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Honestly I don’t think I did that time!
> I know I should… I don’t remember why I decided not to. Lol
> We will be using a smoker tomorrow. 😊


Just be safe. I love bees but haven't tried my hand at raising any yet. They are so used to me saving them from water buckets I have some I feel like are on a first name bases with lol


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN I’m such a dork! I thought @ksalvagno was talking about my bee inspection in the morning instead of your city inspection 🤣🤣🤣

I was like oh thanks 😅🤷🏼‍♀️🤣


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN I’m such a dork! I thought @ksalvagno was talking about my bee inspection in the morning instead of your city inspection 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I was like oh thanks 😅🤷🏼‍♀️🤣


It's ok she read your mind too about her inspections. I hope they go well too! Good luck on them. Maybe we both will pass inspections. 🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝


----------



## The Goat

lol!! good luck to you both


----------



## luvmyherd

We had such a busy week. Exhausting really. Memorial service for the MIL Sunday. Buried the ashes Wednesday. Whole family + extras for the day Friday. Hours of cleanup Saturday.🤯
In addition to usual farm stuff.👩‍🌾
Today was supposed to be rest but I found myself cleaning the RV for our upcoming trip.
Finally sat down with the hubby and watched Independence Day at 5. (We did not have time on the 4th.)
Relaxing outside where it has finally cooled down enough to be comfortable.😴


----------



## DDFN

That sounds exhausting. Glad things went as smoothly as it could of and that you did get to sit down at some point.


----------



## Boer Mama

@luvmyherd I hope you finally have time to relax and have a good time while on your trip! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! I hope your inspection goes easy.


We passed the first inspection! Now we can set posts and start on framing. Inspector was very nice and just said we will need a final and not a framing visit. 

Now we have to decide if metal trusses or wood.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## The Goat

Yay!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## DDFN

Thanks! So excited !


----------



## luvmyherd

You are so lucky to get a good inspector. My husband is in construction and sometimes they can be on a real power trip. Good luck moving forward!


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> You are so lucky to get a good inspector. My husband is in construction and sometimes they can be on a real power trip. Good luck moving forward!


Lol my husband made a point to tell me to be nice. Lol I am not normally rude but my husband said if I was not careful with my words it could be taken wrong and make it hard on me getting approved. 

So I asked nicely for specs and found out we need 2 by 12s instead of 2 by 8s if we don't use metal trusses. He was a very nice man and gave me his card with direct number.


----------



## DDFN

Ok so today was busy and humid. Worked on getting post holes centered and temporary posts in corners to square up before pouring concrete pads for poles to sit on. Then went with hubby to pick up his new used car. Lol he has always wanted a Lexus. Well it may be a 2004 but we finally got one. Below bluebook value too! It needs work but is in pretty good shape over all. He was checking it out more while I picked some corn for tonight. When feeding the goats I dumped the corn shucks into their feeder and started doing water. Well picked up feed pans and see Bambi going to town on some thing. Oh dear goodness. Humidity brain I guess. I missed shucking one cob of corn and Bambi had the whole cob going to town. I tired to grab it from her worried she may choke on it but she was so happy and it was the juiciest cob I have ever seen this year. So ended up holding it to be sure she didn't choke and it was gone in no time. Oh dear, she may end up with the runs tomorrow. My bad for missing it but she really enjoyed the treat. Told my dad it was the prettiest cob I picked this evening too lol. Guess tomorrow I won't be in such a rush.


----------



## Boer Mama

Next time you give them the husks she’s gonna be nosing thru them looking for her treat 🤣

happy to hear the inspection went well and things are moving forward! 🍀😁🎊

Besides moving the sprinkler, I just did house cleaning and laundry today 😒
Nothing exciting going on here. Lol


----------



## Jessica84

I felt terrible so I helped my son feed my goats and then laid in bed and watched House all day. Super exciting life


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> I felt terrible so I helped my son feed my goats and then laid in bed and watched House all day. Super exciting life


Aw rats, I was hoping you’d be feeling better. I did a lot of binge streaming when I was recovering too. It’ll get better. Hang in there! (HUG)

I was a busy beaver yesterday, I made 30 bars of soap, 30 lotion bars, did 2 loads laundry, cleaned the house and took care of the critters. Plus delt with a bunch of financial people settling moms estate…ordered a dumpster to clean out the sheds house and garage and junk laying around.
The best thing though is I finally got someone contracted to redo all my fencing and finally have my acrage set up the way I want it…yay🤗🤗🤗🥰


----------



## DDFN

@Boer Mama thanks it's going slow but what more can I do when it's just my retired dad and myself. My permit is good til Jan and if not done by then will have to get extension. Lol I bet she will be searching tonigjtbas I had planned to pick more of this storm let's up. We got a flash flood warning already . Wish I could share with Texas and Oklahoma spotters. And get this the hubby already lost the spare Lexus key last night. . . Cleaning and laundry may not be exciting but has to be done. Glad that's out of the way for you. Hahaha I went through 3 shirts yesterday just going outside and coming back in with sweat drenched clothes. 

@Jessica84 hope you feel better soon. Rest up.


----------



## Boer Mama

@Jessica84 hope your feeling better already this morning!
@DDFN at least my laundry isn’t piling up quite as fast as yours 😜
Better make a copy or two of the keys and put them away while you still can. And hopefully you don’t have to renew your permit. It’ll be so nice to have it completed and be able to use it! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @Jessica84 hope your feeling better already this morning!
> @DDFN at least my laundry isn’t piling up quite as fast as yours 😜
> Better make a copy or two of the keys and put them away while you still can. And hopefully you don’t have to renew your permit. It’ll be so nice to have it completed and be able to use it! 🍀🍀🍀


Apparently these are the straight from Lexus keys only. Chipped keys. He knows a guy that can cut them and program then but for what ever reason this cars can't be done locally. About to do a search outside since the lightening has stopped.
I swear he is getting early onset of dementia or something. I used to blame it on his Lyme disease but last alpha gal test showed Lyme number was back down to normal.


----------



## The Goat

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] rest up. 

[mention]DDFN [/mention] you are Busy make sure you don’t get a heat stroke or is it not hot where you are


----------



## The Goat

Oh it’s already 83 stay cool


----------



## DDFN

The Goat said:


> [mention]Jessica84 [/mention] rest up.
> 
> [mention]DDFN [/mention] you are Busy make sure you don’t get a heat stroke or is it not hot where you are


Thanks. It's been hit and humid here. Drinking body armour like water and water like water too. We have a big refrigerator in the porch and I keep it stocked with bottled drinks and I keep my fold up chair with me to sit under a tree when needed. Also frogtogs chilly pad rags are my only life saver at the moment. I used to have 4 of the chilly pads but gave some away at the last show barb I used to help at because some of the kids were over heating that year. I need to buy more again. Frogtogs brand is the only one I have found actually keeps you cool though.


----------



## The Goat

Welcome and good job giving your only life saver up to someone else


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! You all are very sweet. 
Goofygoat I was doing so very well for about a week. Now I’m regretting surgery again lol but I’ll be ok. I changed it up today because Amazon wouldn’t let me watch house so I started watching NCIS on Netflix lol


----------



## The Goat

Oh feel better lots of prayers and hugs coming your way thank you for being so sweet to all of us


----------



## Boer Mama

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you guys! You all are very sweet.
> Goofygoat I was doing so very well for about a week. Now I’m regretting surgery again lol but I’ll be ok. I changed it up today because Amazon wouldn’t let me watch house so I started watching NCIS on Netflix lol


At least you have options 😅
Down time can be annoying, but generally well advised after surgery. Don’t want to overdue anything and cause complications. Here’s hoping for a swift recovery! 🍀 🥂 🍀


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree ☝


----------



## DDFN

Today was the first day back of the school year. First week is teacher inservice and we had a nonstop day of meetings. I feel like I may get a little behind on here. Didn't see any alerts pop up but feel like I have missed stuff. So if i miss a comment so sorry. Starting back is always the hardest . Hope everyone had a good day today!


----------



## The Goat

Don’t worry about it. Hope you have fun with the other kind of kids. 😂
I saw this the other day and thot DDFs a teacher 😂


----------



## DDFN

The Goat said:


> Don’t worry about it. Hope you she fun with the other kind of kids. 😂
> I saw this the other day and thot DDFs a teacher 😂
> View attachment 235363


Thanks I needed that kid! Well students arrive next Monday but being a state special schools means a full week of meetings, planning etc before kids arrive. They are residential students so they live on campus most of the year. 

I haven't pulled my hair out yet but it is day 1 lol


----------



## The Goat

I am so sorry my spelling got messed up.
The things that happen when your in a rush lol 🤦‍♂️


----------



## DDFN

The Goat said:


> I am so sorry my spelling got meet up.
> The things that happen when your in a rush lol 🤦‍♂️


No worries I type on my phone and sometimes have issues or silly autocorrect to things I didn't type in first place.


----------



## The Goat

Well today was my brothers birthday so we did the normal birthday stuff cake presents and 

the best part the tacos 😅


----------



## DDFN

We had tacos for lunch and dinner here. No birthdays but tacos are good anytime of the day lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Auto change always gets me. It thinks it’s correct but it’s usually not 😅
Hope your week flys by @DDFN 🍀🍀🍀

Today I made arrangements to sell a yearling along with her doeling. My very first girls to go… might even get some extra $ by breeding them first- or they might bring them home to start getting to know them and then bring back January to breed them. They’ll be their first goats 😁🍀❤


----------



## The Goat

Yes they are I’ll eat them all day lol


----------



## DDFN

Boer mama thanks me too!

The goat yes! Agree.
I don't wanna adult but better get ready for bef. 5 am arrives earlier each day lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Thanks I needed that kid! Well students arrive next Monday but being a state special schools means a full week of meetings, planning etc before kids arrive. They are residential students so they live on campus most of the year.
> 
> I haven't pulled my hair out yet but it is day 1 lol


That is really neat! If I was deaf/whatever else y’all work with, I would want to come to your school if I wasn’t homeschooled!


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> That is really neat! If I was deaf/whatever else y’all work with, I would want to come to your school if I wasn’t homeschooled!


Glad you aren't deaf but if you were you would be welcomed open armed! Ok bed time tonight


----------



## The Goat

same 😂boar mama


----------



## Boer Mama

The Goat said:


> same 😂boar mama


Haha… at first I was like how could she have done the same today. You’ve got to get goats before worrying about selling them 😂

then it hit me you are talking about the auto correct issue. 😅

I already know you won’t sell any goats… just collect them all 🤣


----------



## luvmyherd

Played Uno, Sorry and Zombie Dice with the grandkids. It is so nice to relax and laugh with them.
We have to shop tonight for hardware to repair things that have vibrated loose on the trip. Illinois' roads were especially bumpy.


----------



## The Goat

😂I will try I think…. 🤣got to make money somehow lol……… 😅



Who Am I kidding How did you guess of corse all figure out how to😂


----------



## The Goat

Oh and I Must clarify Something to y’all i am not a girl lol 
Boar mama your not the only one who’s thot that lol.😂

Sorry for for not explaining that. 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well if thats you with a goat..in your picture....you are definately Not a girl!😉


----------



## The Goat

Yep


----------



## Boer Mama

The Goat said:


> Oh and I Must clarify Something to y’all i am not a girl lol
> Boar mama your not the only one who’s thot that lol.😂
> 
> Sorry for for not explaining that. 😅


Sorry, I had no idea. ‘Boer mama’ makes it easy to know. Or names like ‘Mike’ or ‘Tom’ being included in user handles… but ‘the goat’ just leaves it all up in the air 😅

now I’m gonna remind my kids that when online and playing games with their friends it really could be a 35yo man just saying he’s a 10yo girl 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well if thats you with a goat..in your picture....you are definately Not a girl!😉


Wait… I only see a pic of a goat in the profile pic. How do I see other pics? I know I figured out how to update my pic at some point but now I can’t figure out how to see everyone’s pics that they’ve used. Lol
@The Goat


----------



## The Goat

In this thread I revealed who I am Happy birthday Tanya!


----------



## The Goat

Or at least half of my face


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> Sorry, I had no idea. ‘Boer mama’ makes it easy to know. Or names like ‘Mike’ or ‘Tom’ being included in user handles… but ‘the goat’ just leaves it all up in the air
> 
> now I’m gonna remind my kids that when online and playing games with their friends it really could be a 35yo man just saying he’s a 10yo girl


Yep that’s what scares 

me and I’m not 35 not even close.


----------



## The Goat

And yes I understand why you could not tell but that’s the point. or it was the point


----------



## DDFN

The Goat said:


> Oh and I Must clarify Something to y’all i am not a girl lol
> Boar mama your not the only one who’s thot that lol.😂
> 
> Sorry for for not explaining that. 😅


The Goat is actually a Goat! Wow The Goat has better English usage than most of my students. Jk. I know you're not a Goat. . . Or are you? 

Ok survived another day but didn't get home til about 8 pm. Then tended the critters and check on parents etc before late dinner and just now cleaned up and settled down for the night. Miss you all more!


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Played Uno, Sorry and Zombie Dice with the grandkids. It is so nice to relax and laugh with them.
> We have to shop tonight for hardware to repair things that have vibrated loose on the trip. Illinois' roads were especially bumpy.


What is zombie dice? Should we be concerned or excited lol.
Glad you had fun. Sorry things vibrated loose.


----------



## The Goat

I am a goat.  and I’m so sorry that you have to work all day and we are missing you more and more to and we are praying that you stay normal. 



And thank you I’m so happy I am that good at spelling lol


----------



## DDFN

The Goat said:


> I am a goat.  and I’m so sorry that you have to work all day and we are missing you more and more to and we are praying that you stay normal.
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you I’m so happy I am that good at spelling lol


I knew it! The Goat is a goat! Lol jk
Aww I miss you all too! Hahaha I am far from normal, pray harder lol. Yeah I hope things don't get to crazy this year I am staying positive about it. . . Positive I am confused lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

@The Goat I see your big reveal… are you going to have to be going to school soon? My kids start in a cpl weeks.
I’m way older than you… I have kids at home and also kids out of home with grandkids too.
This is me with my youngest when we were out hiking.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> now I’m gonna remind my kids that when online and playing games with their friends it really could be a 35yo man just saying he’s a 10yo girl


That is very true and a scary thought!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> That is very true and a scary thought!


👆🏻


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I wonder who is the oldest person on here 😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I wonder who is the oldest person on here 😂


Respectfully, not it. Lol I can't retire just yet. Work in progress.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Lol. Not me either!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

What’s your job?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

If you don’t mind me asking that is


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I wonder who is the oldest person on here 😂


There are many wiser than I or you on here 😊


----------



## Boer Mama

KY Goat Girl said:


> That is very true and a scary thought!


My kids would probably tell me to watch out cus there’s 12 yo pretending to be 30 yo on here 🤣

not saying that @The Goat pretended anything! Lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> What’s your job?


Oh, I know, I know! @DDFN is a teacher who revels in science stuff and teachers at cool school that boards their students and is for the hearing impaired 😊

*my auto change made it hoards their students and I almost let it stay cus kind of funny 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Boer Mama said:


> There are many wiser than I or you on here 😊


So true at least on my part 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Boer Mama said:


> Oh, I know, I know! @DDFN is a teacher who revels in science stuff and teachers at cool school that boards their students and is for the hearing impaired 😊
> 
> *my auto change made it hoards their students and I almost let it stay cus kind of funny 😆


That’s so cool! I love science 😆. That’s so funny I agree you should have left it haha


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> @The Goat I see your big reveal… are you going to have to be going to school soon? My kids start in a cpl weeks.
> I’m way older than you… I have kids at home and also kids out of home with grandkids too.
> This is me with my youngest when we were out hiking.
> View attachment 235431


I don’t have school. I’m Homeschooled so I won’t be on here as much ether.


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> My kids would probably tell me to watch out cus there’s 12 yo pretending to be 30 yo on here
> 
> not saying that @The Goat pretended anything! Lol


I’m not 10 Lol I’m still smart guys still the same person but with a face now. 

And I know lots about goats I’ve been studying for 6 years.


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> What is zombie dice? Should we be concerned or excited lol.
> Glad you had fun. Sorry things vibrated loose.


Zombie dice is a silly little dice game that the kids love. But we are the zombies trying to eat brains and avoid being blown up.
Rattling is part of RV life and you have to remember to tighten things up.



Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I wonder who is the oldest person on here 😂


Well, I am 69 but I know there are some folks here in their 70's.

Today we are catching up on laundry. It is dreary and rainy so it is a good day for that. Tomorrow we hope to get outside for some fun. Probably pizza and hiking.


----------



## Boer Mama

The Goat said:


> I’m not 10 Lol I’m still smart guys still the same person but with a face now.
> 
> And I know lots about goats I’ve been studying for 6 years.


Lol- I promise I didn’t think you were 10 😊

I posted my pic cus I felt like I forced a bigger reveal than you had already done so now your not alone 😅


----------



## The Goat

I totally understand just felt I needed to make sure y’all know you can still trust me lol


----------



## Boer Mama

This morning I cut a bunch more tree hay and lay it out to dry. I’m sure the UPS guy was wondering what the heck I’m doing 🤣

I had to bring to my yard to dry, cus the ducks were super interested in the piles and I didn’t want them all over them. Lol
















this afternoon I took the kids to a friends house for a pool party. They had fun swimming and playing while I got to sit and visit.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

What’s tree hay? Sounds fun!


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> What’s tree hay? Sounds fun!


That’s what’s pictured there. Tree branches (or inn this case small suckers) cut while still in the growing period, dried, bundled and stored for winter forage.
After I sell the wethers, I’ll have it on hand to feed my pregnant goats weekly thru the winter. To help supply nutrients they crave and may be missing out on when there’s not as much forage growing.
You can search this site for ‘tree hay’ and there’ll be threads pop up about it 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I didn’t even know about that, that’s such a good idea! What trees are you using? I know some trees are poisonous to goat but I don’t remember which.


----------



## The Goat

Wow that’s really interesting and very smart


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Oh, I know, I know! @DDFN is a teacher who revels in science stuff and teachers at cool school that boards their students and is for the hearing impaired 😊
> 
> *my auto change made it hoards their students and I almost let it stay cus kind of funny 😆


Hahaha well we may just hoard our students after all lol

Awww you remember me lol so yes @Doe C Doe boers! I do teach upper school science, stem and robotics classes. We are a residential school so most students live on campus during the school year with some that are day students. We have kiddos from the whole state of Tennessee and a very diverse group. I love my job and my students! There is no other place I would rather be. 

That said I still do get exhausted at work. Lol not as young as I used to be.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Zombie dice is a silly little dice game that the kids love. But we are the zombies trying to eat brains and avoid being blown up.
> Rattling is part of RV life and you have to remember to tighten things up.
> 
> 
> Well, I am 69 but I know there are some folks here in their 70's.
> 
> Today we are catching up on laundry. It is dreary and rainy so it is a good day for that. Tomorrow we hope to get outside for some fun. Probably pizza and hiking.


Lol sounds like a very different game than what we were raised on but fun for the newer groups lol. I am so old fashion with a good game of uno. Two of my uncle's are color blind and we used to call blue purple and when they started playing with friends they would call for purple and they had no clue what they meant lol. 

This evening walking home from my parents house (they live on hill back side of our properties touch). The storm picked up and we started to run down the hill towards our house about 30 or 40 foot infront of us lightening struck. I have never seen my husband run so fast in my life. He lasted me up and was on the porch leaving me in the dust in comparison. I mentioned to my friend (coworker I carpool together with) and she responded and said she would not allow my hubby on her zombie apocalypse team as you never leave a member behind . Just found it funny you clearrd up the zombie card game info when my husband got kicked off zombie team.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Hahaha well we may just hoard our students after all lol
> 
> Awww you remember me lol so yes @Doe C Doe boers! I do teach upper school science, stem and robotics classes. We are a residential school so most students live on campus during the school year with some that are day students. We have kiddos from the whole state of Tennessee and a very diverse group. I love my job and my students! There is no other place I would rather be.
> 
> That said I still do get exhausted at work. Lol not as young as I used to be.


that is such a amazing job and you are amazing person! I teach preschool age 4-5 so I know what you mean about it being exhausting but very worth it 🥰


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> that is such a amazing job and you are amazing person! I teach preschool age 4-5 so I know what you mean about it being exhausting but very worth it 🥰


Aww thanks. Oh and wow I couldn't do the preschool kiddos. I will have a hard enough time with middle school students let alone thinking about preschool. My hat is off to you for that! Hang in there too!


----------



## The Goat

I don’t think I could ever do what you two do I can barely teach the 10-13 year old kids at karate 

lol I’m just a little too strict I mean for years they trained me to be tuff and to not smile and and now they want me to just be all 

smily and talk lol.

Y’all’s job is so important you guys are making such a big change to this world and are helping the next generations. Good job my hat goes down to both of y’all


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Aww thanks. Oh and wow I couldn't do the preschool kiddos. I will have a hard enough time with middle school students let alone thinking about preschool. My hat is off to you for that! Hang in there too!


They are a little crazy 😂 but it’s fun. Thanks 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> I don’t think I could ever do what you two do I can barely teach the 10-13 year old kids at karate
> 
> lol I’m just a little too strict I mean for years they trained me to be tuff and to not smile and and now they want me to just be all
> 
> smily and talk lol.
> 
> Y’all’s job is so important you guys are making such a big change to this world and are helping the next generations. Good job my hat goes down to both of y’all


That’s so sweet thank you for the encouragement Goatie 😊😊😊😊


----------



## The Goat

Your welcome doe c good job your really doing something most people would never dare and you are really changing those 5 year older kids life and there parents a real change to the world. Some people are famous but they don’t help the world as much as you help don’t change stay strong and don’t let any one poll you down you 
got your goats friends on your side they and thru


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😊 man you got me tearing up 🥹


----------



## The Goat

Well that means you got the message go get them doe c


----------



## DDFN

The Goat said:


> I don’t think I could ever do what you two do I can barely teach the 10-13 year old kids at karate
> 
> lol I’m just a little too strict I mean for years they trained me to be tuff and to not smile and and now they want me to just be all
> 
> smily and talk lol.
> 
> Y’all’s job is so important you guys are making such a big change to this world and are helping the next generations. Good job my hat goes down to both of y’all


The joys of car pooling to work this morning my week to ride not drive so I can check on here. Cool karate! I used to compete in judo and tae kwon do. My favorite was hapkido! I still teach some self defense during summers with my grandmaster too.

Aww and thank you so much too!


----------



## The Goat

Your welcome. you seem to do every thing


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I didn’t even know about that, that’s such a good idea! What trees are you using? I know some trees are poisonous to goat but I don’t remember which.


Sorry I missed this for some reason!
I’m using cottonwood cus we’ve got plenty of little ones trying to pop up after having removed the big tree. All the root system is still there trying to push up new tree starts. Lol
I’ll have some elm branches too.
I know you don’t want to use cherry trees… you can google safe trees for goats 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

It’s fine thank you for replying I’m sure you are busy 😊


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> It’s fine thank you for replying I’m sure you are busy 😊


There are some interesting posts about tree hay on here as well as other sites.
Some people intentionally pollard trees to make them grow up a bunch of smaller branches to cut for hay w/o taking out a whole Tree. Just trying to make it so it’s a renewable resource to continue to grow more…


----------



## The Goat

Sorry [mention]Doe C Doe boers! [/mention] I didn’t find to much. Cedar Christmas tree treat


----------



## The Goat

Tree Hay? Why not?


So my dad had this idea for reduction in hay cost and winter forage. Why can't we cut tree branches and dry them like hay? I originally kind of scoffed at the idea because I figured if it was possible, everyone would be doing it, and when I look it up on the internet I found only a few hits on...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well the Fun has begun. I moved Titan to the 1st paddock. I Then put Lightning in the 2nd paddock with Tinkerbell Smokin & Qheart. I brouhgt Ruger up from the back pasture , put him in the 3rd paddock with Frosty and Red. I moved the young does up to the middle area with Gwen, Cali Gal ,Chickasaw and their doelings. I moved Thunderbolt out to the back pasture with Dutchess, Stella, Roan Pony, Princess,Stormy & Maggie. I then went out and scrubbed all the water troughs clean and filled them. Im done, gonna go sit down & get some coffee, forgot breakfast. 🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well the Fun has begun. I moved Titan to the 1st paddock. I Then put Lightning in the 2nd paddock with Tinkerbell Smokin & Qheart. I brouhgt Ruger up from the back pasture , put him in the 3rd paddock with Frosty and Red. I moved the young does up to the middle area with Gwen, Cali Gal ,Chickasaw and their doelings. I moved Thunderbolt out to the back pasture with Dutchess, Stella, Roan Pony, Princess,Stormy & Maggie. I then went out and scrubbed all the water troughs clean and filled them. Im done, gonna go sit down & get some coffee, forgot breakfast. 🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️


Busy morning!
So you get flooded with kids all at once for the most part? 😅❤🎉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well..only from this group of does. The next group goes in in October. So Ill have 1/2 in Jan. The last 1/2 in March. I dont like Feb. Too many Ice storms then. 😁


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou! @ksalvagno You have Goats too! Best laid plans are a joke to Goats!😂🤣


----------



## HoosierShadow

I wish our breeding season was beginning! I planned to breed does by now. I think one may be in heat, but with my daughter showing the buck next week we don't want to put him with does or even hand breed and get him worked up. I was hoping for end of Dec kids and mid/late March kids. We'll most likely be looking at end of Jan or early Feb kids.

My day started at 4am this morning, I worked for 4 1/2 hours, came home and cooked myself breakfast since my daughter is on an avocado & toast kick with a side of her favorite yogurt. She washed some goats and I dried them. It was a hot day so we did minimal work in the barn. I've had a headache most of the day, took about a 20 minute nap, then played chauffer, picked up a couple of my daughter's friends and took them to the local swimming pool and dropped them off for the afternoon. 
Then... I had to meet my husband in town a little later so he could fill up the truck and his work car (we had $.70 off per gallon of gas). Came home, fed goats, then went back to get the girls. We weren't really hungry so my daughter and I had light dinners and I made my husband shrimp fajitas. Showered and.... here I am. Feels like I haven't had a day off in a while, so it's nice to have a night to just sit at my desk and get caught up reading posts on here


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Wow, that’s a busy day! Hope you get some rest. 😊


----------



## The Goat

Today I woke up


----------



## Jessica84

The Goat said:


> Today I woke up


Me too! :high five:


----------



## The Goat




----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Me too, got to.go out and mend a broken down fence!🥺😡My Buck lightning tore down cattle panels to get to Rugers does. Geez, dumb breeders! Well got everybody seperated back to their original pens. Guess Ill DNA all these kids. Glad both Bucks are 100%. Then brought up another esapee doeling, Booper, to back with younger doelings. I dont want her bred yet! Moved the 4 small bucklings to.their side pasture. And it only took 3 hours this a.m. feed. Just love it! NOT!! So, maybe they will ALL calm down and cooperate with the new pen arrangements today. 😳🥴🥺


----------



## DDFN

Where's my hi five? I wokeup around 5 and worked all day without a planning period and missed half of lunch to give another teacher a bathroom break. I did get about 21 inches cut off to donate. One of my previous students works at a salon. Went there and told her cut it how ever you like. She cut it for free! ( apparently donated hair cuts are free of charge there, but I still tipped her too) 

You can hardly see my gray hair now. So much lighter weight too! Had just got home in pic then did normal nightly feeding etc


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That haircut looks good on you! 21 inches?! 😳


----------



## Boer Mama

I agree- that’s a nice cut! You were talking about getting ready to retire but I think you look way to young to retire anytime soon- better stay at it 😅
You made it thru the heat of summer with all that hair- I bet it feels way cooler now! I know I always just put mine up in a boring bun All. The. Time.
I have a hair dresser friend but I just haven’t gotten around to getting scheduled again 😏


----------



## Boer Mama

This morning was spent on transforming my honeymoon suite for the buck to use next month when he gets home. Hopefully gonna get linseed oil painted on it tomorrow… when we are finally _maybe_ gonna get some weather 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jessica84

Moers kiko boars said:


> Me too, got to.go out and mend a broken down fence!My Buck lightning tore down cattle panels to get to Rugers does. Geez, dumb breeders! Well got everybody seperated back to their original pens. Guess Ill DNA all these kids. Glad both Bucks are 100%. Then brought up another esapee doeling, Booper, to back with younger doelings. I dont want her bred yet! Moved the 4 small bucklings to.their side pasture. And it only took 3 hours this a.m. feed. Just love it! NOT!! So, maybe they will ALL calm down and cooperate with the new pen arrangements today.


I’m sorry  they sure seem to loose their mind during breeding season and at times I’m not sure which is worse the does or bucks! I hope the new pen arrangement works! 
I also am having trouble with my dang goats! My bucks are now in separate small pens and all the does together. Going to try my hand at hand breeding. But I was feeding them in the back and have t seen anyone come into heat except for 2 so moved all the feeders out front so they are closer to the bucks. Maybe catch them glued to the fence better if they don’t have to go far. 
Then I supervised the squeeze unloading hay, then picked up what he dropped lol shoved almond hulls into the skid steer bucket and fed it to the cows and goats. Did my taxi driver duty and dropped my son off at the high school for some planning thing for freshman orientation. Tried shooting coyotes, made this something, then my husband took us out to sushi for dinner.








Now I’m digesting my food before bed lol


----------



## DDFN

Aww thanks! I think I got lucky with family genetics to look half way young but my hair is pretty gray. I normally let my hair grow and then massively cut it off. I was due to donate spring that covid hit and had an extra 3 years of growth. Yup 21 inches off and still had enough for a medium short hair cut lol. It's so much lighter now and my neck already thankful not to have the huge messy bun I have been sporting. I need to remember not to use as much shampoo and conditioner in the shower now hahaha looked like a kid with suds all over lol. Just think the money I will save now.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Jessica84 said:


> I’m sorry  they sure seem to loose their mind during breeding season and at times I’m not sure which is worse the does or bucks! I hope the new pen arrangement works!
> I also am having trouble with my dang goats! My bucks are now in separate small pens and all the does together. Going to try my hand at hand breeding. But I was feeding them in the back and have t seen anyone come into heat except for 2 so moved all the feeders out front so they are closer to the bucks. Maybe catch them glued to the fence better if they don’t have to go far.
> Then I supervised the squeeze unloading hay, then picked up what he dropped lol shoved almond hulls into the skid steer bucket and fed it to the cows and goats. Did my taxi driver duty and dropped my son off at the high school for some planning thing for freshman orientation. Tried shooting coyotes, made this something, then my husband took us out to sushi for dinner.
> View attachment 235907
> 
> Now I’m digesting my food before bed lol


I love your freshie!!! What are freshies made of?


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! 
It’s quite a process that I didn’t know at first lol so it’s plastic aroma beads that you have to soak and cure in fragrance oil. I am having a blast making them. My first show is on the 20th so hopefully others do too lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oh cool! I hope you do well 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ! Wow..that looks like Cali Gal! Soooo coool! How much $ do you want ? Ill mail it!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

👆🏻


----------



## Jessica84

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Jessica84 ! Wow..that looks like Cali Gal! Soooo coool! How much $ do you want ? Ill mail it!


Ummmm no because that one is already going to Oklahoma  because I totally saw Cali Gal when I made it! Savanna just wants to make something to send to you also. But I need to sit down and actually figure out how much it costs to make  I think I’m going to sell for $8 or $10. I think I would be fine with $8 but at a show $10 sounds much better. Any in put is totally welcome!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I think ten based off what they sell around here 🤷🏻‍♀️😊


----------



## Boer Mama

I thought it was really cute, but have to admit I wasn’t sure what it was. I’ve not heard of freshies before but they sound cool!


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I love your freshie!!! What are freshies made of?


I feel like I missed discussions about freshies do tell you two.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Jessica84 said:


> I’m sorry  they sure seem to loose their mind during breeding season and at times I’m not sure which is worse the does or bucks! I hope the new pen arrangement works!
> I also am having trouble with my dang goats! My bucks are now in separate small pens and all the does together. Going to try my hand at hand breeding. But I was feeding them in the back and have t seen anyone come into heat except for 2 so moved all the feeders out front so they are closer to the bucks. Maybe catch them glued to the fence better if they don’t have to go far.
> Then I supervised the squeeze unloading hay, then picked up what he dropped lol shoved almond hulls into the skid steer bucket and fed it to the cows and goats. Did my taxi driver duty and dropped my son off at the high school for some planning thing for freshman orientation. Tried shooting coyotes, made this something, then my husband took us out to sushi for dinner.
> View attachment 235907
> 
> Now I’m digesting my food before bed lol


Jessica84 makes freshies! 😂


----------



## DDFN

What are this elusive freshies.? @Jessica84 ?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> What are this elusive freshies.? @Jessica84 ?


I’m glad I’m not the only one who is unsure of what these are exactly. They look cute- well, @Jessica84’s does anyway 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

They are a air freshener made out of aroma beads and scented oil 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> They are a air freshener made out of aroma beads and scented oil 🤗


Do you fuse them like fuse beads by ironing them together? Or do they fuse from being soaked in the EO?
So you make your pattern, then set in a container of EO and wait for it to absorb (I bet the waiting would smell amazing 🤩) then when it dries out it’s stuck together? Ready to hang somewhere? Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Boer Mama said:


> Do you fuse them like fuse beads by ironing them together? Or do they fuse from being soaked in the EO?
> So you make your pattern, then set in a container of EO and wait for it to absorb (I bet the waiting would smell amazing 🤩) then when it dries out it’s stuck together? Ready to hang somewhere? Lol


I have no clue 😂 you will have to ask Jessica84


----------



## Jessica84

Yes they are like fancy car fresheners. But I also have one hanging in the RV because it smells new and factory-ish and I dont like it lol I had surgery 6 weeks ago and was to do NOTHING. But I’m a busy body so couldn’t just do nothing so started making freshies and got hooked.
Ok so the down low on freshies  you get the aroma beads and soak them in fragrance oil. Once they suck up all the oil they need to cure (or buy pre scented like I did the first go). You can use cookie cutters or molds that can withstand high temps. The beads will melt to each other and you have a freshie shape. Then you can decorate if you want to


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

My crafty side is wanting to make one now 😆


----------



## Jessica84

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> My crafty side is wanting to make one now


Do it! I will warn you though it is a huge rabbit hole to go down lol I had planned to just do rounds with cardstock in the middle and not go down the mold rabbit hole since they are roughly $20 each but that sure didn’t last long! I did good until I kept seeing molds I just had to have! But if you do go for it let me know! I’m still new but have done hours and hours of research while doing “nothing”


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Yes they are like fancy car fresheners. But I also have one hanging in the RV because it smells new and factory-ish and I dont like it lol I had surgery 6 weeks ago and was to do NOTHING. But I’m a busy body so couldn’t just do nothing so started making freshies and got hooked.
> Ok so the down low on freshies  you get the aroma beads and soak them in fragrance oil. Once they suck up all the oil they need to cure (or buy pre scented like I did the first go). You can use cookie cutters or molds that can withstand high temps. The beads will melt to each other and you have a freshie shape. Then you can decorate if you want to


Oh I could so make 3d printed models for high temp. Do you have any pics? Did I miss theses. So interested now.


----------



## Boer Mama

So do you bake them at high temp after you have them in the mold?
And the decorating comes afterwards.. interesting! I was thinking you had different color scented beads (my mind was stuck on fuse beads I guess 🤣) to make the pattern/mold.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Jessica84 said:


> Do it! I will warn you though it is a huge rabbit hole to go down lol I had planned to just do rounds with cardstock in the middle and not go down the mold rabbit hole since they are roughly $20 each but that sure didn’t last long! I did good until I kept seeing molds I just had to have! But if you do go for it let me know! I’m still new but have done hours and hours of research while doing “nothing”


I’ll definitely look into it lol


----------



## Jessica84

Yes you can make the mold maker molds with your 3D printer! That’s how they do it. Here is one








And the more in depth decorating you do after. If you want just plain colors you could color the beads before, or just a little glitter you can lay it down first. So these I did everything before baking
















You can bake them at pretty much whatever temp you want to bake them at. Every oven and mold is different too. I don’t totally trust myself yet so I go low and slow. 300 degrees but I have seen up to 350 and it cuts down on time.


----------



## Boer Mama

Those look so cool! Definitely $10 at the market 😁


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Yes you can make the mold maker molds with your 3D printer! That’s how they do it. Here is one
> View attachment 235974
> 
> And the more in depth decorating you do after. If you want just plain colors you could color the beads before, or just a little glitter you can lay it down first. So these I did everything before baking
> View attachment 235975
> 
> View attachment 235976
> 
> You can bake them at pretty much whatever temp you want to bake them at. Every oven and mold is different too. I don’t totally trust myself yet so I go low and slow. 300 degrees but I have seen up to 350 and it cuts down on time.


Well if you want different shapes for molds let me know we make 3d printed cookie cutters. Lol now I want to make freshies! Where is best place to get the scented beads or unscented? How long so you soak unscented for? Curious now


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

👆🏻 Me too. Share your wisdom 😂😆


----------



## toth boer goats

How neat.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I LOVE the air freshener! I got some at a goat show a couple of years ago, Doe C Doe does Gale make them? I want to say she is the one that brought them. I absolutely loved the ones we got, in fact even when it no longer had scent, I kept it up because I loved the design lol. I need more!

This is the first chance I've had to get on here in a few days. I've been working in the early mornings and staying busy in the afternoons and evenings. My manager was on vacation this past week and the dept leads kept changing my schedule to the point I was scheduled 7 days straight Thurs-this Wed. Okay... well I'll be off for a week and a half starting Thurs, so I'll suck it up and work it. 
I get up at 4am, get to work by 5am, and.... time clock wouldn't let me clock in, said unscheduled clock in. What? I checked my schedule like 3x on Thurs or Fri. 
Checked my phone and suddenly I was scheduled off for today and tomorrow! UGH! Normally it always notifies me if there are any schedule changes. So needless to say I came back home, got some stuff done, took a nap, took care of late morning goat chores and ran some errands. I grabbed a couple of burritos from Taco Bell to bring home for lunch, and I've been sitting here for the last 45 minutes relaxing, watching a weird show on Netflix and procrastinating getting things done. We're headed to TN in a couple of days for goat shows and then next week visiting my father. So tough planning back to back trips, I've been completely stressed honestly. 
Good news is I can at least not stress about breeding season. I wanted to breed beginning of this month. But with going to this show we opted not to use the buck yet. So now we'll plan to breed so that kids are born around Feb 1st - that away if my daughter were to show any (or sell any for showing), they won't age up into the 6-9 month old breeding class before or during the June fairs, and would instead age up around July 1st and give them some time to age into the 6-9mo class during Aug state fairs. 
BUT, we are hoping to flush a doe and AI another end of Oct, my plan was for end of Dec babies and late March babies so by the time the first group was ready to be weaned, the 2nd group would be born. ugh. We have a small place, and we'll be maxed out completely on space, so hopefully this all works out.

So here I am.... stressing again lol. I need to work on a to do list. I want to get some of the stuff in the truck today and completely loaded up tomorrow evening so when my daughter gets home from school on Wed we can get ready to load up and leave.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

HoosierShadow said:


> I LOVE the air freshener! I got some at a goat show a couple of years ago, Doe C Doe does Gale make them? I want to say she is the one that brought them. I absolutely loved the ones we got, in fact even when it no longer had scent, I kept it up because I loved the design lol. I need more!
> 
> This is the first chance I've had to get on here in a few days. I've been working in the early mornings and staying busy in the afternoons and evenings. My manager was on vacation this past week and the dept leads kept changing my schedule to the point I was scheduled 7 days straight Thurs-this Wed. Okay... well I'll be off for a week and a half starting Thurs, so I'll suck it up and work it.
> I get up at 4am, get to work by 5am, and.... time clock wouldn't let me clock in, said unscheduled clock in. What? I checked my schedule like 3x on Thurs or Fri.
> Checked my phone and suddenly I was scheduled off for today and tomorrow! UGH! Normally it always notifies me if there are any schedule changes. So needless to say I came back home, got some stuff done, took a nap, took care of late morning goat chores and ran some errands. I grabbed a couple of burritos from Taco Bell to bring home for lunch, and I've been sitting here for the last 45 minutes relaxing, watching a weird show on Netflix and procrastinating getting things done. We're headed to TN in a couple of days for goat shows and then next week visiting my father. So tough planning back to back trips, I've been completely stressed honestly.
> Good news is I can at least not stress about breeding season. I wanted to breed beginning of this month. But with going to this show we opted not to use the buck yet. So now we'll plan to breed so that kids are born around Feb 1st - that away if my daughter were to show any (or sell any for showing), they won't age up into the 6-9 month old breeding class before or during the June fairs, and would instead age up around July 1st and give them some time to age into the 6-9mo class during Aug state fairs.
> BUT, we are hoping to flush a doe and AI another end of Oct, my plan was for end of Dec babies and late March babies so by the time the first group was ready to be weaned, the 2nd group would be born. ugh. We have a small place, and we'll be maxed out completely on space, so hopefully this all works out.
> 
> So here I am.... stressing again lol. I need to work on a to do list. I want to get some of the stuff in the truck today and completely loaded up tomorrow evening so when my daughter gets home from school on Wed we can get ready to load up and leave.


I’m not sure if she does I know she has some Boer themed ones in her car and truck. That’s a lot of running around 😂


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'll have to remember to ask her  

My running isn't over yet. I am getting ready to run back to town and make a deposit since I forgot to take the $$ with me earlier lol. I've been working on fixing the handle on my daughter's show box, it came off, so I replaced the screws and decided to clean it out. Lots of organizing to do yet again, haha.... She has a couple of show collars in the barn I need to grab, a bottle of Revive, and spray bottle for the conditioner, fly spray and I keep a bottle of Chlorhexidine on hand especially if we'll be gone longer than part of a day as I try to attempt to have a first aid kit (buried under the pile on the floor lol). 









I still have to go repack the clipper box. I clipped 3 goats on Saturday, but just couldn't get the rest done, so we'll have to clip them there - ugh. Thankfully there isn't a lot to clip on them.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m going to ask her. I want one, she has a traditional Boer I really like 😊


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> I LOVE the air freshener! I got some at a goat show a couple of years ago, Doe C Doe does Gale make them? I want to say she is the one that brought them. I absolutely loved the ones we got, in fact even when it no longer had scent, I kept it up because I loved the design lol. I need more!
> 
> This is the first chance I've had to get on here in a few days. I've been working in the early mornings and staying busy in the afternoons and evenings. My manager was on vacation this past week and the dept leads kept changing my schedule to the point I was scheduled 7 days straight Thurs-this Wed. Okay... well I'll be off for a week and a half starting Thurs, so I'll suck it up and work it.
> I get up at 4am, get to work by 5am, and.... time clock wouldn't let me clock in, said unscheduled clock in. What? I checked my schedule like 3x on Thurs or Fri.
> Checked my phone and suddenly I was scheduled off for today and tomorrow! UGH! Normally it always notifies me if there are any schedule changes. So needless to say I came back home, got some stuff done, took a nap, took care of late morning goat chores and ran some errands. I grabbed a couple of burritos from Taco Bell to bring home for lunch, and I've been sitting here for the last 45 minutes relaxing, watching a weird show on Netflix and procrastinating getting things done. We're headed to TN in a couple of days for goat shows and then next week visiting my father. So tough planning back to back trips, I've been completely stressed honestly.
> Good news is I can at least not stress about breeding season. I wanted to breed beginning of this month. But with going to this show we opted not to use the buck yet. So now we'll plan to breed so that kids are born around Feb 1st - that away if my daughter were to show any (or sell any for showing), they won't age up into the 6-9 month old breeding class before or during the June fairs, and would instead age up around July 1st and give them some time to age into the 6-9mo class during Aug state fairs.
> BUT, we are hoping to flush a doe and AI another end of Oct, my plan was for end of Dec babies and late March babies so by the time the first group was ready to be weaned, the 2nd group would be born. ugh. We have a small place, and we'll be maxed out completely on space, so hopefully this all works out.
> 
> So here I am.... stressing again lol. I need to work on a to do list. I want to get some of the stuff in the truck today and completely loaded up tomorrow evening so when my daughter gets home from school on Wed we can get ready to load up and leave.


What part of TN is your show in? We have a horse show Saturday bu was curious . Hang in there.


----------



## DDFN

Ok my weekend was so busy I didn't get to post about it. Well Saturday was everything under the sun happening. Started out early with husband at junk yard getting car parts, then loaded parts into dually and headed to coop. Got tarp to cover car parts and hay went to get loaded and hay shed was blocked. Guys ended up loading that trailer before my dually even though we checked out first and had to wait 20 minutes ish. Got frustrated as they then ran out of hay a d had to get remburised for what they now didn't have when I checked out. Get home and get it unloaded now by myself since the hubby had to be somewhere and the waiting for those people to move made us late. Found one of the bales they loaded was molded and useless. Guess thats the last time we get hay there. I can't wait until new barn is built so I can just have hay delivered an stop all this 10 bales here and 20 bales there. Getting older isn't fun when you have a perfectly good hay loft that no one can use because we can't get hay up there any more and location people can't deliver to that barn either. Rock and hard place. . . . Then worked on weed eating, mowing , saving bees lol. Cleaning stalls rebedding some. The life and joys of a farm you know.

Oh and today while my dad was moving a timber for me awhile at work he sends a pic and message about he found the first hammer head worm in our area too. Great lol I bet @Mike at Capra Vista shipped it to us. . .


----------



## Boer Mama

Don’t chop it up! That’s the stuff of nightmares…
Have you not seen any before with all the fence work you guys have been (attempting) to do?
Has your weather let up on the rain for you guys? Now that your at work again and can’t take advantage of nice weather 🥲


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Don’t chop it up! That’s the stuff of nightmares…
> Have you not seen any before with all the fence work you guys have been (attempting) to do?
> Has your weather let up on the rain for you guys? Now that your at work again and can’t take advantage of nice weather 🥲


It's the first one here. They had made it into the next town awhile back and I warned dad if he saw one to not cut it. I told him to cover it in salt a s let it be and not to touch it at all. Since they have basically puffer fish toxins . What did his text say. . . He torched it! He set it on fire and burnt it to death. . . Pretty sure that is not recommended as my husband said he thought that they had warned against that in fears of the toxics releasing but dad is still alive tonight so guessing torching one is now tested and approved lol.

It was a beautiful day since I had to work. . . Naturally then should rain for about a week straight now and we have a horse show Saturday too. . . I will just cry silently in corner of my classroom lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Dang it! Sorry about having to work they the nice days when you’ve got so much to do at home. Frustrating!

I’m sure all that rain helped those worms move quicker… better be careful digging post holes (or digging anything!) that you don’t chop any on accident 😓


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Dang it! Sorry about having to work they the nice days when you’ve got so much to do at home. Frustrating!
> 
> I’m sure all that rain helped those worms move quicker… better be careful digging post holes (or digging anything!) that you don’t chop any on accident 😓


Thanks gave one more cross fence to put up and using tractor auger for them when we do it. Will keep my eyes peeled now. Now I want to wear gloves weeding the herb bed and garden ugh. 

One guy at Work suggested putting out veer and seeing if they behaved like slugs and went for beer then killing themselves. Humm no idea it that would work . Mine would probably look like Mike's elves and set up camp. Picnic tables and mini grills with roasted earth worms on them


----------



## HoosierShadow

DDFN said:


> What part of TN is your show in? We have a horse show Saturday bu was curious . Hang in there.


Down your way - TN State fair  We're leaving Wed, my daughter shows Thurs & Fri. Sounds like it may be a really big show, and a lot of our KY friends are coming. I think some people are coming from IN, and maybe even MI.


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> Down your way - TN State fair  We're leaving Wed, my daughter shows Thurs & Fri. Sounds like it may be a really big show, and a lot of our KY friends are coming. I think some people are coming from IN, and maybe even MI.


If I didn't have to work i would come watch. Its close to my uncles place. Gave fun and good luck! Hope she does good


----------



## HoosierShadow

DDFN said:


> If I didn't have to work i would come watch. Its close to my uncles place. Gave fun and good luck! Hope she does good


Thank You! It looks like it will be a big show with good amount of entries. It's about a 3 to 3 1/2 hour drive, right about 200 miles for us.

I tossed and turned this morning, no reason, I think I was having some weird dreams. Got up for work, and found out my grocery account had been hacked and my email changed so I couldn't access it - ugh. I work for this company.
After a very slow morning - not a lot of orders so a lot of random partial carts my manager told me I could go ahead and leave if I wanted. So I did a survey and talked to human resources about my account, she'd never had that happen before. So I had to contact customer service and they deleted my account, but told me to log in and reenter my info and the account would be restored. I'm worried that hackers are getting into my desktop computer because this is the 2nd time this has happened - a month or so ago same thing happened with our Netflix account and it was after I ordered tickets on Fandango for a movie? So I need to stop saving passwords on here until I can get better security apparently. Always something!
I just sat down to enjoy a cup of coffee and check out the forum before I have to go do late morning goat chores and load more stuff up in the truck. I still have to pack clothes and get a shower in. But more importantly...I am going to need a nap lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@HoosierShadow ..good luck at the show! Take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## luvmyherd

It has been a busy week. We headed out of Michigan, spent a night in Illinois and got here in the Arkansas Ozarks on Saturday.
For the most part it has been quite pleasant. Lots of just relaxing on the deck. Monday we visited Mammoth Spring which was both beautiful and fascinating.
Our friends have a lovely home on a small lake so yesterday we got licenses and went fishing. We all caught a few pan fish and the DH got a 4 pound cat. Dinner tonight😋🤤
Unfortunately it is raining too much today so we are on the deck looking longingly at the water. Maybe later on.


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank You! It looks like it will be a big show with good amount of entries. It's about a 3 to 3 1/2 hour drive, right about 200 miles for us.
> 
> I tossed and turned this morning, no reason, I think I was having some weird dreams. Got up for work, and found out my grocery account had been hacked and my email changed so I couldn't access it - ugh. I work for this company.
> After a very slow morning - not a lot of orders so a lot of random partial carts my manager told me I could go ahead and leave if I wanted. So I did a survey and talked to human resources about my account, she'd never had that happen before. So I had to contact customer service and they deleted my account, but told me to log in and reenter my info and the account would be restored. I'm worried that hackers are getting into my desktop computer because this is the 2nd time this has happened - a month or so ago same thing happened with our Netflix account and it was after I ordered tickets on Fandango for a movie? So I need to stop saving passwords on here until I can get better security apparently. Always something!
> I just sat down to enjoy a cup of coffee and check out the forum before I have to go do late morning goat chores and load more stuff up in the truck. I still have to pack clothes and get a shower in. But more importantly...I am going to need a nap lol


We will want pictures when you get back and settled in! Oh no sorry about the account hacked. Do you use gmail? My gmail got hacked which lead to the fb hack awhile back. It's crazy what people do these days and my husband wonders why I won't do online banking. Because I don't want anyone having access to my money if they hack my low tech basic smart phone. They won't get much. 

Hope you get a good nap and safe travels! After the day I had at work today I would rather take off and run away to a goat show with you all lol. Begging take me with you. . .. hehehe my work would not approve this message. Shhhh. Hahaha


----------



## luvmyherd

Rain has let up. Donning my boots and grabbing my pole.


----------



## luvmyherd

If not for the chiggers, ticks, water moccasins, cotton mouths and tornadoes I might never leave.
I'll go home to California where all we have have are drought, rattle snakes and earthquakes.😜


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my. 😱


----------



## Boers4ever

Guys. I’m in a daze. My mom and I were out on the atv on the road looking for missing cattle this morning. When we rounded a corner I saw smoke in the woods on our neighbors place. Upon investigating we found a tree had been struck by lightning and had fallen, it was leaning on a power line and was on fire. Under the tree was a small fire that had just started and was racing toward the trees, feeding on all the dry leaves and pine needles. Without thinking I jumped off the atv and ran over to the fire and stamped it out while my mom called the fire dept. and the electric company. 
Turns out that the power line that the tree was leaning on was a very high voltage line, and I had touched the tree while stamping out the fire. The electrician said that the only reason I am still alive is because I chose to wear rubber boots this morning. He said that if I hadn’t been wearing those boots I would have been gone in less then a second. 
So yeah. God’s good. He’s always watching and taking care of us. Apparently today was not my day to go. Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## luvmyherd

Holy Cow!!!!!!!
That's all I can think to say right now.
So glad you are okay.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wow! 😳 Glad you are okay. He was definitely looking out for you.


----------



## Jessica84

Boers4ever said:


> Guys. I’m in a daze. My mom and I were out on the atv on the road looking for missing cattle this morning. When we rounded a corner I saw smoke in the woods on our neighbors place. Upon investigating we found a tree had been struck by lightning and had fallen, it was leaning on a power line and was on fire. Under the tree was a small fire that had just started and was racing toward the trees, feeding on all the dry leaves and pine needles. Without thinking I jumped off the atv and ran over to the fire and stamped it out while my mom called the fire dept. and the electric company.
> Turns out that the power line that the tree was leaning on was a very high voltage line, and I had touched the tree while stamping out the fire. The electrician said that the only reason I am still alive is because I chose to wear rubber boots this morning. He said that if I hadn’t been wearing those boots I would have been gone in less then a second.
> So yeah. God’s good. He’s always watching and taking care of us. Apparently today was not my day to go. Be safe out there everyone.


Oh you are so very lucky. My heart dropped when you said in a electric line. I think I was 21-22 and these young teenagers took their moms car to joy ride in their little area. They slid into a power pole. Both were fine but the one that was driving got out to look at the car and the power line was on the ground. That one really rattled me.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s scary! Glad you are ok!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would definately say a prayer of Thanks. And please learn from this lesson. So glad you werent injured. Please, please be safe.


----------



## Boer Mama

Wow. Be very thankful you are ok! 🙏🙏🙏

On the note of fires, my dad left to fight a fire last night about 10pm or so. A pickup and trailer were parked off the hwy on a little dirt road that goes by our early spring grazing ground. Seems like the cpl got into a fight and one lit the other on fire 😳
The whole pickup and trailer were ignited with fire spread out on our neighbors grazing ground on one side of the road and some of ours too. But our neighbor was up with his CAT right away, BLM was on site as well when my dad got up there so between everyone they got it out fairly quick.


----------



## ksalvagno

Thank goodness you are ok!


----------



## DDFN

So glad you're ok and wow scary


----------



## DDFN

Boers4ever said:


> Guys. I’m in a daze. My mom and I were out on the atv on the road looking for missing cattle this morning. When we rounded a corner I saw smoke in the woods on our neighbors place. Upon investigating we found a tree had been struck by lightning and had fallen, it was leaning on a power line and was on fire. Under the tree was a small fire that had just started and was racing toward the trees, feeding on all the dry leaves and pine needles. Without thinking I jumped off the atv and ran over to the fire and stamped it out while my mom called the fire dept. and the electric company.
> Turns out that the power line that the tree was leaning on was a very high voltage line, and I had touched the tree while stamping out the fire. The electrician said that the only reason I am still alive is because I chose to wear rubber boots this morning. He said that if I hadn’t been wearing those boots I would have been gone in less then a second.
> So yeah. God’s good. He’s always watching and taking care of us. Apparently today was not my day to go. Be safe out there everyone.






Someone prayed you a hedge!


----------



## DDFN

Has anyone ever had a day where you just feel like you shouldn't of even got out of bed? That was my day. Very stressful and worry some. Ended up neglecting my poor husband and going with a few coworkers after work to calm down and have an early dinner. Then came home to have a very late dinner (small snack but didn't want hubby to think I had neglected him like I actually did lol). We had been very lucky and given a free meal ticket that expires the 31st of this month so we went ahead and used it. One of my coworkers had like a 16 buck meal for free. I went the cheaper route. Lol cheap even when it was free!

Now let's hope the horse show doesn't get stormed on tomorrow.


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN i hope your able to have a fun weekend and put this week behind you 🍀🙏🍀


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN i hope your able to have a fun weekend and put this week behind you 🍀🙏🍀


Thanks it's eating at me this morning. Stress teachers gave to carry. Trying to let it go but not really getting any sleep over it. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

So, my hubby knows how to make me happy and brought me a big pvc pipe home 🤩








I spent today cutting up pvc as well as pieces of old broken water troughs. It’s a bit more flexible with some give you it, so I thought it’d be smart to use it edge my diy feed troughs with to help them last longer.
It was a little tedious getting them to fit since they have a curve to them. But I used a heat gun, and then clamped it for a bit. Then removed, used brake cleaner then adhesive silicone and reclamped. I couldn’t find anymore small c clamps, so I had to use my dads huge ones and I also can only do one at a time so it has time to cure hard 😅








hopefully it lasts well enough to make it worth the effort! And I can save on my wasted feed..


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## J Angel Acres

Getting our 2022/2023 kidding season plans figured out!☺ I never thought I would have such a hard time pairing does with my boys. 😩


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh I had an exciting FUN day. My Refrigerator decided not to work today. Called the repairman, he came out and put in another part. Its only been 2 months since the last time.🥴 soooo I took out all the food,put it in ice chests. Cleaned it out...again. Saw a storm coming, ran out to put all the goats up. Got them where they could have shelter. Came back in , to put all the food back in the fridge. Got that done, decided to go out and do the evening feed. Chickens decided to ignore hubby. So I grabbed crackers and they followed. Came back in, its 730, and I forgot about supper! 🤦‍♀️ Oh well...too tired to care. Its get what you can night!🥴😂🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yikes, that sounds super “fun.” We call those nights “fend for yourself” nights. No one’s making dinner, so eat what you can find. 

I had my septic emptied today. Woo-hoo. We can shower and flush without concern now. Haha.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well we prefer you "showered" and not Flushed!😂🤣😖


----------



## Jessica84

FizzyGoats said:


> Yikes, that sounds super “fun.” We call those nights “fend for yourself” nights. No one’s making dinner, so eat what you can find.
> 
> I had my septic emptied today. Woo-hoo. We can shower and flush without concern now. Haha.


Lol survival of the fittest is what it’s called here lol tonight was McDonald though, so I met them in the middle lol 
Today I laid down plyboard on one side of the dog kennel to keep these dang dogs from digging out! Did laundry because next week is fair week and I will be running around like crazy. Then I grabbed a bucket of grain and went out and found my Dumbo cow to put in with the pets because she is looking a little thin. Then I thought I was done for the day but then husband came home from his flying school and informed me he needs the dump trailer for a job. So I shoved almond hulls into the skid steer and made 8 trips splitting it between all the pens of goats and the cows, which dumbo was super happy. 
And yes you read that right. I may never fly again and it was NOT a fun experience but the husband woke up one day and decided he needed his pilots license for some reason lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh my word… I hate getting last minute info like that when you’re already ‘done’ for the day 😅
Good luck with fair week! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck 👍


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> Oh my word… I hate getting last minute info like that when you’re already ‘done’ for the day
> Good luck with fair week!


Me too! Or just get done doing major manual labor and get the “hey can you come help me”. Can I rest for 5 minutes?! Lol but he made up for today because he cleaned the RV for me, even the outside. And now I have to cook dinner


----------



## Boer Mama

Jessica84 said:


> Me too! Or just get done doing major manual labor and get the “hey can you come help me”. Can I rest for 5 minutes?! Lol but he made up for today because he cleaned the RV for me, even the outside. And now I have to cook dinner


Trade offs… but sometimes at dinner time it’s like do no you guys really want to eat? You sure you don’t want to just sit here and relax? Lol

I had to go grocery shopping today… starting to think I may need to sell a kid into indentured servitude for their food costs 🙄


----------



## HoosierShadow

Whew, the last 2 weeks have been busy! But we'll start with today (lol). I had to work this morning, but only for 4 hours. I wasn't feeling 100%, apparently my meds + Carnation breakfast shake don't go well together. So I tried to rest for much of the day between the dog barking at UPS & mail trucks, trash & recycling trucks - just doing her job...
Took care of goats and cooked soup and rice for dinner.

2 weeks ago tomorrow my daughter and I went to the TN state fair ABGA show, it was a big show, and a lot of fun. There was a show Thurs evening and 2 on Fri. Unfortunately, she wasn't feeling 100% Thursday, and by Friday morning she was running a fever and stayed in bed - I had to show her goats in the first show. We all thought she might have an ear infection or strep throat per symptoms. Her fever did break and she started to feel better and opted to show her goats in the last show.
Her buck was in the 6-9 month class and finished 2nd (originally 3rd but 2nd place buck was DQ'd), then he was 1st in both 2nd & 3rd shows. I think there were about 13 bucks in the first show or 2, but about 11 in the last show (2 of those got DQ'd for bite).
My daughter's homebred yearling was in the 16-20 month class and she finished 4th in the 1st show and 5th in the 3rd show out of about 20 does. We are very proud of her as she was right behind $10,000-20,000 does! She is a 3rd generation home bred that started with a $250 doe!
My daughters young doe we bought this spring made the top 1/2 in a very big 6-9 month Fullblood class, but sadly was DQ'd in the 3rd show which we knew could happen as her teeth are flared on one side, but perfect on the other. Praying we can get her bite to tighten up so we can take her to more ABGA shows in the future as she is a lovely doe. She was Grand champion fullblood at county fairs 2x this summer and Reserve champion 4x, so she has had a good summer of showing. 

We came home from the show Saturday, and I did a home test on my daughter and she tested positive for Covid - ugh. Well, we were supposed to leave Sunday morning to go to FL for a week to visit my elderly Dad and step mom as their health is very bad. 
So needless to say we couldn't do that and make them sick. We were all on vacation and I'd already planned for my daughter to be out of school for the trip, so... we rented a condo on the beach at Daytona Beach Shores. The condo was amazing and we had a great time. It was a much needed vacation. My daughters symptoms were basically gone by Tuesday - by symptoms the only symptom she still seemed to have was a little nasal congestion. So far nobody has come down sick or shown any symptoms, it was really very comparable to a head cold. 
We did get to visit with my Dad and Step Mom late in the week, but definitely didn't last long enough. So now I am hoping to try and go again later this year to try and spend more time with them.
We came home Saturday evening and I was back to work on Sunday morning, yuck. lol.

Sorry picture quality from my phone is lousy....





































In big classes, they kept the top 5 and dismissed the rest, then placed the top 5. Some goats dropped out of the last show, so it will be interesting to see what class#'s were from 1st, 2nd and 3rd shows.



























This doe blew out her beautiful show coat in July and we had to scramble and work hair just so she wasn't bald lol. A shame she was DQ'd after all that hard work, but gosh we love her!
I just wish I had good pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## luvmyherd

Have to admit we have been pretty lazy; which is what vacations are all about, right?
I do feel bad that we are not at home as a massive heat wave is moving through. High could reach 115!!!!! Last time that happened we lost 1/3 of our hens.
We have been in contact with our son making sure he is keeping the chickens and turkeys cooled down with misters and sprinklers and ice.
Will have to pick him up something nice for the work that has been above and beyond.
As for me though; I plan to jump in the pool shortly after noon.😏


----------



## Boers4ever

Ooh we are on Bolivar Peninsula close to Galveston for a few days before school starts. The beach isn’t far from where we are staying and I told my dad yesterday that I was going to ride my bicycle to the beach this morning before he got up. He said that if I did he would be seriously surprised. Well this morning I snapped this picture of the beach and my little dog (who rode happily in the basket) and when I came back he still wasn’t awake. So win win!


----------



## Boers4ever

Picture wouldnt post. Here it is:


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Beautiful!  And cute pupper too!


----------



## luvmyherd

Nice🌊
We just had to drive from town to my sister's in Arkansas through torrential rain. Almost had to stop.
Hard to believe how dry it is back home.


----------



## Boer Mama

Today I canceled our plans to head up the mountain due to waiting on Bailey to hopefully whelp soon!
So I got some work done this morning instead… hubby and I went out to do hive checks and found very bad news - one of our strongest beehives had been knocked over and I didn’t see it! It’s furthest away and on other side of a tree… and we don’t do our checks as often as we should 😓
So obviously the bees left and then wax moths moved in and made a mess of things 😭
I think the dang goats knocked it over when trying to stand up to get low hanging tree branches… so I’ve pruned what I can with loppers, but I might have the hubby get his chainsaw and cut back more.
These goats are lucky I love them! 😅


----------



## luvmyherd

We drove up the mountain for catfish and hushpuppies. Very yummy. Then attended a 1st B'day party.
Have to start packing up for drive home.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So far today. I walked 4 bucklings,1 at a time across the field to their new pasture with buck Titan. I replaced a fence on a new paddock. Walked around Lightnings paddock to check the electric wire. Fixed a few places that needed extra support. Thats after feeding all 6 paddocks of goats, and feeding 2 areas of chickens . And its lunch time now. So gonna eat and then go clean out sheds & barns. Who says raising livestock is a lazy persons job? Lol They are wrong!😂🤣


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> So far today. I walked 4 bucklings,1 at a time across the field to their new pasture with buck Titan. I replaced a fence on a new paddock. Walked around Lightnings paddock to check the electric wire. Fixed a few places that needed extra support. Thats after feeding all 6 paddocks of goats, and feeding 2 areas of chickens . And its lunch time now. So gonna eat and then go clean out sheds & barns. Who says raising livestock is a lazy persons job? Lol They are wrong!😂🤣


Been busy! Wow….hope you had a big lunch 😉 have fun cleaning the barn…I just finished mine lol


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> So far today. I walked 4 bucklings,1 at a time across the field to their new pasture with buck Titan. I replaced a fence on a new paddock. Walked around Lightnings paddock to check the electric wire. Fixed a few places that needed extra support. Thats after feeding all 6 paddocks of goats, and feeding 2 areas of chickens . And its lunch time now. So gonna eat and then go clean out sheds & barns. Who says raising livestock is a lazy persons job? Lol They are wrong!😂🤣


Who says that? They need to experience one day on the farm and they would run for the hills I mean run back to the city lol.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> We drove up the mountain for catfish and hushpuppies. Very yummy. Then attended a 1st B'day party.
> Have to start packing up for drive home.


Now I want catfish, hushpuppies and some pig licking cake! We had an old local mom and pops diner that we used to get that at all the time until they went out of business. I need a good recipe for pig licking cake now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww today has been fun, sad in a small way, and tiring. Got up and fed all the goats. Gave their chickens their dailey leftover veggies and crackers. Watered everyone. Loaded the big dog kennel in the truck. Had to get Buddah ready for his Vet check
Picked him up and loaded him. Drove to the vet. Got him ready to travel. Drive home,and it hit me,,,hes leaving😯😥 Hes my first buckling from triplets. He is a sweetheart. He calls me, comes running and loves his scratches. Awwww my baby boy is leaving this week. He is going to a great home...Ill just miss him. Lol All these crazy goats and what they do to ya...nuts right? 🙄🤪😘


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm so sorry Moers, it's tough when a favorite leaves. I have a hard time selling. We've sold some does this year that I thought we'd never sell and miss them very much. A month later and it still feels weird not having them here. 

I was off of work today after someone asked if they could pick up some hours and I told the manager that was fine to have mine. I hadn't felt well the last few days, headaches and then sour stomach after I'd eat anything. Wasn't sure if it was a virus or possibly medicine? I take Omeprazole for bad acid reflux I developed after getting the 2nd Covid vaccine. I've just been taking the over the counter tablets. Well, before we went on vacation a couple of weeks ago I had my Rx meds filled and I had an Rx for Omeprazole the doctor had given me so I thought why not, might be cheaper than over the counter? Well... it's a capsule. I started taking it last week after we got back from vacation and that's when I started feeling 'off' again. I picked up the tablets yesterday and started them this morning, so if my theory is right, then I should feel better in a few days. Time will tell. Still could have been a virus though. I didn't have sour stomach after every meal today though, but mild headache. Crazy if this is the case. Same medicine, same dosage.

Our county 4-H/FFA livestock and country ham sale was this evening. My daughter didn't sale anything this year (or last year), but I still love going to the sale, being on the sale committee and taking photos of the kids, their projects and backdrop pics with their buyers to use on thank you cards. Everything seemed to sell pretty well. Top 12 placing country ham kids sold their hams live auction and the rest (around 25+) sold in silent auction. Live auction was selling mostly $1000+ a ham, not sure about silent auction. 
Only 6 animals in the sale (3 goats, 3 pigs). Goats were around $1000-1500 and I know the pigs were in the $2500+ range. It was fun, good crowd, lots of applause for all of the kids and support. I loved it. I already told my daughter she is getting back into the swing of things and doing a ham project and wether next year. 
I told her if she had sold a wether in the sale that would have helped pay for flushing a doe in November! We've never flushed before and learning as we go, but so much goes into it from needing recip does, CIDRS, hormone meds, semen or buck for breeding, etc. whew. 

So now here I am reflecting on the night, relaxing and catching up on here as I am off work tomorrow


----------



## Boer Mama

Wow, what a great crowd to support the kids like that! 🤩
Hope your medicine theory checks out and you can get to feeling better. 😊


----------



## alwaystj9

Monday tree removal. I had one side cut a couple of years ago but last month, while chasing a chicken, I fell through the ground level root ball to about hip deep.
And the middlest tall limb died in early summer. This was also the source of the limb that squashed my shed end. A big job, I locked the hounds in the house (evil stinkers ate my bed pillow) and penned up all the goats so we could leave all the gates open. Also removed 2 limbs from a live oak over the house. They hope to finish the water oak tomorrow.









This tree is huge, it would take several people to link arms around. I will miss it!








The guy holding the saw was 14 years old and working as a helper the first time I used this tree company 20 years ago. Now he runs the crew.








Evil, pillow-eating dogs banished to porch.


----------



## Boer Mama

Sorry you had to get rid of the big tree!
I’d have tried to polar the top at 10’ or so and see if you could grow out a basket that would work for a tree house! But that would do nothing for the sink hole beneath… id probably freak a little if I fell to my hips 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep, those pillow eating dogs,look so vicious!🤣😂 Im suprised they arent chained!😁!
Thats a HUGE tree. Sorry you fell into that hole. I hope your ok.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Lots of firewood! Those pillow eaters aren't looking too guilty.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I hate losing the big trees with those massive trunks. I know it has to happen, but it always hurts a little when we have to take them down. Though it probably also hurt when you fell into the hip-deep hole.  That would be a surprising and initially confusing event. 

I’m sure the pillow eaters had good reason. I bet you anything that pillow started it.


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## alwaystj9

Tree Day#2, start of the day























At the end of Tuesday, should finish tomorrow.









Lucy working on her powers of invisibility.








It is so hot in my yard now, I already miss that tree and it's not yet gone.


----------



## DDFN

Well yesterday was interesting. We had the last horse show of the season for points with my friends rising students. I normally go along to help her at the shows off the farm. Well it was off to a great start. Had a fruit loopy lady go off on the father that was hauling the trailer they were kicking buckets at him and shouting about they wanted a friend to park their trailer there but there was room for 3 more trailers there. He asked which way she wanted him to move the trailer so she said to the trucks right side. He did. Still room for 2 more trailers and room to lead horses around. We had pulled in with the trailer since we had to drive separate to stay and help after the kids finished their classes. As we got out of the car the lady went all Karen on us going after the kids and cussing so strong I think a sailor would of blushed. The kids riding instructor my friend went to report her. I stayed with the kids and we left the horses on the trailer at this point. Two of the kids fathers where right there and the lady was going off again and I reminded her it was a family show and to please be kind around the children. She called me the A word to my face infront of the kids as she walked off. At this point I told the dad's to hold the fort down while I went to report the escalating situation. The evening went even more down hill about 45 minutes to an hour later when her friend showed up. Needless to say one kid was traumatized and we had to ask her to go sit with her mother while we got the show officials to come over to help. What made things even more interesting was the fact the judge didn't show and I had to judge half if the show. Me and another guy divided the show so he didn't have to judge family members etc. Passive aggressive lady hosed us down with a water hose while standing next to the arena. Mind you she started hosing the arena while a class was in the ring (not between classes but during) she soaked my pants and hosed one of the students in the face. They told her to stop and she went to the other end of the arena where she waited until my friends horse was passing that part if the rail and hosed the horses tail and behind her. This was nonstop most of the night. All I can say is karma appeared to visit them as I am not sure what happen but found out later a horse that started rearing entering the arena and couldn't calm down scratched the class I was judging. Later when the show was over was told it was the lady's daughter. 

So had a long dramatic day and got home at 11.30 last night and ended up in bed around 12.30. 

Today was lesson plans, hand grazing/browsing my buck and about to bed some stalls. Water troughs have been scrubbed and offered to help the neighbor with building a ramp. Apparently while I was at the show his wife stepped in a hole and broke both of her ankles. Sad situation. 

I need to get alfalfa next weekend so fingers crossed the weather stays nice.


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN wow. That’s a lot to take in!
Some of these horse show moms. As bad as beauty pageant moms 😉
That’s terrible news about your neighbor! Hope she heals up well. Very kind of you to help with a ramp.
Hope your weather does hold out for you with your hay load! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## ksalvagno

A grown adult woman did all that? Amazing. Probably should have called the police on her since no one in charge did anything.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN wow. That’s a lot to take in!
> Some of these horse show moms. As bad as beauty pageant moms 😉
> That’s terrible news about your neighbor! Hope she heals up well. Very kind of you to help with a ramp.
> Hope your weather does hold out for you with your hay load! 🍀🍀🍀


It was a lot to take in on one day.

They got the ramp finished while I was at work today. Sad situation but at least we are all around if they need stuff. My dad's retired so they can call him if I am at work.


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> A grown adult woman did all that? Amazing. Probably should have called the police on her since no one in charge did anything.


Adult woman with a daughter maybe about high school age. I just still can't believe she was like that. One of the officials is sending her a formal letter of compliant but it's likely not going to do anything with just the awards show left. It's private property in the middle of farm land so cops probably wouldn't of came out.


----------



## Boer Mama

Look what I found when I took my daughter to town this evening… 🤩








Some long pallets with 4x4’s and 2x4’s!
They had a whole pile of them for free… I have to go to town tomorrow night for another activity, and I plan on getting another pickup full of they still have some left 🍀😁👌
One project on my to do list: a goat hauler for in my pickup bed similar to this one.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Guess what I’m up to…..








We have a Farmers Market / Craft Fair coming up….time to build up stock 😵‍💫🤯🤑


----------



## alwaystj9

Looks like you need more counter space!
What all are you crafting/mixing up?


----------



## GoofyGoat

alwaystj9 said:


> Looks like you need more counter space!
> What all are you crafting/mixing up?


The works…soap, shower steamers, sugar scrubs, bath bombs, lotion bars etc…
I just got the supplies in yesterday so I’m organizing…once it’s where it belongs…the fun begins


----------



## MellonFriend

GoofyGoat said:


> Guess what I’m up to…..
> View attachment 238068
> 
> We have a Farmers Market / Craft Fair coming up….time to build up stock 😵‍💫🤯🤑


That looks like a whole lot of fun! 🤩


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> Look what I found when I took my daughter to town this evening…
> View attachment 238064
> 
> Some long pallets with 4x4’s and 2x2’s!
> They had a whole pile of them for free… I have to go to town tomorrow night for another activity, and I plan on getting a pickup full of they still have some left
> One project on my to do list: a goat hauler for in my pickup bed similar to this one.
> View attachment 238065


Oh nice!  Gotta love free wood!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice. 👍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Free wood? Awesome! Wow😁 look at all those supplies! I can hardley wait to see your CREATIONS! ( suttle way of asking for pictures)🤣😂
Well Ive been pulling saplings for winter hay. The tractor was.pulling great! The chain is heavy, and Im a sweaty mess. My.phone said it was too hot and shut off! Ive never had that happen before. But I agree its too.hot..101° with high humidity and a 7° heat index, and its only noon! I came in and put my phone in the fridge..lol cooled it off!


----------



## Boers4ever

Well it’s a high of 90 here today. Feels hotter though! My mom had gallbladder removal surgery today and is currently flaked out on the couch. She and my dad had to get up at 3 this morning to be at the hospital by 5. Surgery was at 7:15. I said that I would stay here and clean house lol. 
While they were gone I did clean house but I also did a few things with the goats. I’ve got one doe that is pretty puny. Just finished 5 days of dewormer with her and she looks terrible. Got her out and washed her rear off (scours from last week, that seems to be much better now) and then I saw that she has staph under her tail. Ugh  so now she is staked out in some tall grass to eat for the day. I needed something to eat that down anyway.


----------



## Boer Mama

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh nice!  Gotta love free wood!


Especially long 2x4’s! So many possibilities 🤩
I’ve never actually seen pallets like these before, so I’m not sure how often they put them out. Or maybe they put them out on days I’m not going to town so I never have a chance to see them 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

GoofyGoat said:


> Guess what I’m up to…..
> View attachment 238068
> 
> We have a Farmers Market / Craft Fair coming up….time to build up stock 😵‍💫🤯🤑


Good luck with your creations at the fair! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Jessica84

GoofyGoat said:


> Guess what I’m up to…..
> View attachment 238068
> 
> We have a Farmers Market / Craft Fair coming up….time to build up stock ‍


Oh that’s looking like your awesome soap!!! And let me tell you all, her soap is amazing!!! Shhh she doesn’t know this yet but I hide her soap from the rest of my family so I can keep it all to myself lol 
But craft fairs making must be in the air, that’s what I’ve been getting ready for today as well lol my husband doesn’t like all the different smells when I make freshies. He took vacation for the fair so was off for 2 weeks. Did his weekly testing for covid last week and was positive so mandatory 5 days off but it fell on his off shift. So it seems like FOREVER waiting for him to leave so I can get things made lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Jessica84 said:


> Oh that’s looking like your awesome soap!!! And let me tell you all, her soap is amazing!!! Shhh she doesn’t know this yet but I hide her soap from the rest of my family so I can keep it all to myself lol
> But craft fairs making must be in the air, that’s what I’ve been getting ready for today as well lol my husband doesn’t like all the different smells when I make freshies. He took vacation for the fair so was off for 2 weeks. Did his weekly testing for covid last week and was positive so mandatory 5 days off but it fell on his off shift. So it seems like FOREVER waiting for him to leave so I can get things made lol


I was wondering how your guys fair went… how’d your kids do? Did you have a lot of freshies made to sell?
I’d probably be crazy if my husband was home for 3 straight weeks 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

@Jessica84 oh- and I forgot to say I hope your husband recovers fine. Didn’t mean to leave that out. Lol


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! He had it super mild, just a cough and a little lack of energy. I’m pretty sure I had it too but had tested negative but I had a fever and at first was thinking it was just a mild flu but now I’m feeling the whole loosing my breath more easy. So I don’t know.
The kids did good! My daughter with our bred wether got first in his class and I think ended up being 4th over all. My son bought that fancy wether and got 3rd in his class. So the wether was $550, he sold his two wethers to pay for him thinking he would do better. It cost about $98 to feed the wether and after commission he would have only made about $50. He was lucky and had those two wethers to sell but if he didn’t that would have been very depressing.


----------



## Boer Mama

I think you’re home bred wether is super nice- maybe next year your son will think they’re nice too 😅
Glad they both came out ahead, even if not as far as hoped for!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think the.kids did GREAT! I cant imagine showing and wearing white.in 100+ weather! I cant imagine how much work you put in, behind the scenes. I hope your kids do! Congrats!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, beautiful kids and beautiful goats! Hopefully your son still had fun and maybe next year, he’ll choose a home bred goat. They both did great though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wonderful to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, @Jessica84 the kids did great! Fantastic. Sorry hubby’s In you hair and feeling crummy. I understand his aversion to olfactory overloads from scents though…it’s from the fires and breathing superheated air, it makes you more sensitive (at least it did me) I wear a respirator when I do a lot of scents in one day just so I can handle it. That and open windows if it’s not too hot out.

As for the soap…you stinker…share….you know you can get more if you give me a holler😛😉🥰🙄🤣
@Moers kiko boars …Heres a sneak peak at some hot process soaps I made yesterday….more rustic looking than my cold process…but oh my they’re really creamy and luxurious…


----------



## Jessica84

I did share at first but I told them put in this wire rack I have hanging in the shower so the water won’t puddle and kill my soap. One of them didn’t follow the rule so it’s all mine lol the soap there looks fantastic. There’s a lady at the monthly craft show I go to and she sells soap and she is a huge hit so I bet yours will sell like hot cakes. 
Thank you I’m proud of both of the kids. I’m proud Joshua wanted to try something new, I kinda figured it would go this way. But he wanted to do something different, he did it, he learned and both kids say they are moving on to steers from now on lol usually though the judges are soooo anti dapples or even solid colors. But this judge was great! He judged all the animals as meat animals and he went threw every single animal and told the kids pros and cons about their animals. Usually with the does they pick 1,2,3 and give reasons on those, but he took the time with the kids, alllll day in 112 degrees, so the kids can take what he had to say and learn from it. We of course only took the two wethers no does this year lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooohhhhh...Beautiful sooaap! Looks so creamy.
What does it smell like? Sooo neat!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ooooohhhhh...Beautiful sooaap! Looks so creamy.
> What does it smell like? Sooo neat!


The solid colored is a fall spicy smell…cinnamon spice sort of…the other is more forrest-y and winterish…. Tis the season….Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas are on their way…gotta get ready😉🤫


----------



## MellonFriend

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, @Jessica84 the kids did great! Fantastic. Sorry hubby’s In you hair and feeling crummy. I understand his aversion to olfactory overloads from scents though…it’s from the fires and breathing superheated air, it makes you more sensitive (at least it did me) I wear a respirator when I do a lot of scents in one day just so I can handle it. That and open windows if it’s not too hot out.
> 
> As for the soap…you stinker…share….you know you can get more if you give me a holler😛😉🥰🙄🤣
> @Moers kiko boars …Heres a sneak peak at some hot process soaps I made yesterday….more rustic looking than my cold process…but oh my they’re really creamy and luxurious…
> View attachment 238147


Oh those look so nice and festive. I feel like I can smell them through the screen. 😋


----------



## alwaystj9

What is a shower steamer?? I never heard of that before.


----------



## GoofyGoat

alwaystj9 said:


> What is a shower steamer?? I never heard of that before.


A shower steamer is sort of like a bath bomb but you put them on the floor of a hot shower and the vapors rise up and steam your cares away….
I make a bunch of types from wake up scents, relaxing/calming scents to sinus scents (like Vicks vapor rub without the rub) they’re great for cold weather and stuffy noses. 
hope that helped.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well its been a funny day..Started with my bigger doelings,all teenagers, playing push & shove by the gate. Cali gal, her 2 doelings & Chickasaw were first in line. They got tired of it, wheeled and whamo, 1 doe fell into another , and the last one into the water trough. 🤣😂 All I saw was 2 front legs and a head and lots of water being thrown out as she leaped out of that trough. 🤣😂 I couldnt stop laughing at the 1 soaked, and several miss prisses all wet. The 2.youngest walked away dry as always😁. Then I go out to the front paddock where my bucklings are. Im.pulling sheet metal off of old lumber. Here come all my boys, but 1. Im looking around, he's over on the side standing funny. I go over, yep, hes stuck his head thru the fence. So Lightning my big buck comes over to help. I had to push him away to get little ones head out. My goodness, Buck Bottom stinks! Nasty boys all in rut!🤭😖Finally got them apart, and his head out. So as I was working lil man was right next to me. He would walk away when I would hammer the crowbar, but then his side was on my legs the rest of the time...lol . Its hot, i smell really bad, so Im going in for a shower..Its Friday right? Off for the weekend? Lol😂🤣😀 whats a weekend?


----------



## Boer Mama

@Moers kiko boars We may not get a weekend off, but we can pretend 😅


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

It was a crazy busy / awesome day 😆. I mucked the big goat barn and got two big Gator bed loads. I got all the goats sel. vit. E gel done and moved the does to their other pasture and moved feeders and water troughs… I also gave the bucks sel. vit. E gel done and moved all three boys into the new buck pen I just finished had to move a calf hut and feeders in there for them. Plus fed the goats, horse, chickens and my dog 😅. Then I met @Goatastic43 her and @KY Goat Girl both came over to watch Star Wars with me. All three of us had a blast together! I’ve started planning for breeding the does and who’s getting bred to who! Count down until they can get bred is at two weeks 😆😆😆


----------



## Boer Mama

Sounds like a great day- got a good work out getting all your work done and then got to veg out and watch a show 😂
Glad you guys got to enjoy each other’s company!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

It was a good day 😂. I have few things left to do today. I didn’t get to put out mineral so everyone needs mineral feeders put out and I’m hoping to finish my new chicken pen and get them moved if I have time.


----------



## Boer Mama

I hurt myself today… so badly! I passed out from the pain and woke up in the dirt. 😭
I was just breaking down the last big crate I had brought home, separating the plywood and the 2x’s. I picked up a plywood piece I had free and was trying to bend it up to separate from the other plywood (they had a thin connector holding the 2 pieces together) and it slipped and pushed/lifted my fingernail. It’s completely lifted and one corner shoved back.
If the taliban ever got a hold of me I’d spill every secret I knew to avoid fingernails being pulled 😓😭🥹
I took pictures but they are nasty. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww gosh that's horrible! 😓 Man, I'm shuddering! 😬 I hope you heal up okay.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wear GLOVES! Oh my goodness. Im so sorry. Are you ok? I would still be screaming. Please, please, wear.gloves and toe covering shoes. Girl...thats awful!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no! How awful.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ouch! That brought a tear to the eye just reading about it. I hope you heal up fast!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Boer Mama said:


> I hurt myself today… so badly! I passed out from the pain and woke up in the dirt. 😭
> I was just breaking down the last big crate I had brought home, separating the plywood and the 2x’s. I picked up a plywood piece I had free and was trying to bend it up to separate from the other plywood (they had a thin connector holding the 2 pieces together) and it slipped and pushed/lifted my fingernail. It’s completely lifted and one corner shoved back.
> Of the taliban ever got a hood of me I’d spill every secret I knew to avoid fingernails being pulled 😓😭🥹
> I took pictured but they are nasty. Lol


 Awww Boer Mama I hate that 🥴. Hope it feels better quickly!


----------



## Boer Mama

Thanks guys… this definitely is a good reminder to wear gloves. I’m so bad about that.
I’ve lost fingernails before, just from slamming in a pickup door or something. But those just turned purple and then later fell off. Ive never had one lifted off like this before.


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Awww Boer Mama I hate that 🥴. Hope it feels better quickly!


Thanks… I dont know how quickly my new nail will grow in- but probably none too soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Boer Mama ouch! I’m sorry, that’s so painful, I hurt thinking about it! Until it heals, get one of those soft rubber finger protectors to wear because just bumping it’s going to send a shot of pain up your arm. I got one for my toe when I lifted my big toe nail up and off …and it was a life saver. Feel better!


----------



## Boer Mama

GoofyGoat said:


> @Boer Mama ouch! I’m sorry, that’s so painful, I hurt thinking about it! Until it heals, get one of those soft rubber finger protectors to wear because just bumping it’s going to send a shot of pain up your arm. I got one for my toe when I lifted my big toe nail up and off …and it was a life saver. Feel better!


Thank you! And that’s a good suggestion… thankfully it’s my ring finger, so I can tuck it back and still kind of use my left hand to help some. But I did bump it even just putting my hair up 🙄


----------



## DDFN

My while body shook reading that. Never had one completely lift but partially and that was even with a glove on. It makes you feel like a goner. But your Taliban comment made me giggle after I stopped cringing. 

Well public service announcement. I always warned my parents to not wrap the mixture cord so right around the mixture when storing it. What happened today. Mom wanted to make my husband some cookies for his birthday since he has so many allergies. She had a short before she even got started. Please don't wrap your cords.


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> I hurt myself today… so badly! I passed out from the pain and woke up in the dirt.
> I was just breaking down the last big crate I had brought home, separating the plywood and the 2x’s. I picked up a plywood piece I had free and was trying to bend it up to separate from the other plywood (they had a thin connector holding the 2 pieces together) and it slipped and pushed/lifted my fingernail. It’s completely lifted and one corner shoved back.
> If the taliban ever got a hold of me I’d spill every secret I knew to avoid fingernails being pulled 🥹
> I took pictures but they are nasty. Lol


Oh that makes my stomach hurt! I already have a fear of finger and toe nails being ripped off and after I smashed my finger in the trailer gate, it smashed it from side to side and popped off and was just attached to one side. After going threw that my weirdo creepy-ness of fingers and toenails is 100X worse.
I hope yours heals fast and no lasting effects. 2 years later and mine still grows in goofy and feel numb :/


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> My while body shook reading that. Never had one completely lift but partially and that was even with a glove on. It makes you feel like a goner. But your Taliban comment made me giggle after I stopped cringing.
> 
> Well public service announcement. I always warned my parents to not wrap the mixture cord so right around the mixture when storing it. What happened today. Mom wanted to make my husband some cookies for his birthday since he has so many allergies. She had a short before she even got started. Please don't wrap your cords.
> View attachment 238338
> 
> View attachment 238337


 Hope she is ok 😳 that’s crazy that it happened!


----------



## HoosierShadow

OUCH Boermama, that sounds extremely painful! I hope and pray you get some relief and it heals quickly and the nail grows back. I've heard of it happening but only dealt with my daughter losing a smashed nail years ago that grew back, never had one detach. I too would not be able to handle that! It is bad enough I was trimming feet on Monday and misjudged and cut the tip of my thumb! Thankfully I realized I was going to do it and released pressure, if I hadn't, then I would be missing a big chunk of the tip of my thumb vs just an odd, deep cut. 

DDFN - I agree about the mixer or any cord! I am guilty for wrapping the cord on my mixer, but don't do it tight, however the cord is twisted like the one in your picture so I will have to check it next time I use it - it's probably at least 10 or 12 years old now! I am lazy and tend to use a whisk as much as possible vs. dragging out the mixer lol.

I worked about 7 hours this morning, got off work a little early and got groceries while I was there. Came home, put away groceries, started dinner in the crockpot and then laid down for a much needed nap. Thursday I woke up with extreme pain in the back of my foot - I'm always stiff in the left foot in the mornings, but this was sharp pain. Definitely did something to the tendon. It's better, but very achy/muscle cramp type of aches going up to my knee. Walking 2-4 miles a day on those hard floors despite good shoes I know is likely the culprit. 
Anyway, got up went out and spent time with the goats, fed and came in to have dinner and just kind of wasting the evening resting and catching up since I don't have to work tomorrow (yay!), someone asked if I wanted to give up hours tomorrow and I admit, with my foot, I was definitely willing to let them have my hours. 
So a reminder to self to rest my foot and take it easy while I try to also get things done this week. Taming down wild does we plan to use as recips, cleaning show grooming stuff out of the barn and putting it all away in the shed for the winter and making room to bring home 2 more recip does this week.


----------



## Goatastic43

Boer Mama said:


> I hurt myself today… so badly! I passed out from the pain and woke up in the dirt. 😭
> I was just breaking down the last big crate I had brought home, separating the plywood and the 2x’s. I picked up a plywood piece I had free and was trying to bend it up to separate from the other plywood (they had a thin connector holding the 2 pieces together) and it slipped and pushed/lifted my fingernail. It’s completely lifted and one corner shoved back.
> If the taliban ever got a hold of me I’d spill every secret I knew to avoid fingernails being pulled 😓😭🥹
> I took pictures but they are nasty. Lol


Ouch! That’s awful! Hope your feeling better now 😬


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN Wow- that’s crazy! I do wrap my cord as well. But I’ve really tried to make sure it’s not twisted up. For some reason the twist bugs me 😅
If I think I can just use the whisk I do. I even have a nice stand mixer too 🤣



Jessica84 said:


> Oh that makes my stomach hurt! I already have a fear of finger and toe nails being ripped off and after I smashed my finger in the trailer gate, it smashed it from side to side and popped off and was just attached to one side. After going threw that my weirdo creepy-ness of fingers and toenails is 100X worse.
> I hope yours heals fast and no lasting effects. 2 years later and mine still grows in goofy and feel numb :/


I’m just really hoping I don’t toss and turn in my sleep tonight… I’ve bumped it a few times today even while awake and trying to be mindful 🙄
This is a first for me with popping it up and over. I didn’t post pictures cus didn’t want someone coming across them without warning… but if anyones curious I will. One corner of the back of my nail was visible from lifting forward.
I hadn’t even considered a new nail not growing back in. Now I’ll be worrying about that!
Sorry yours still bothers you after 2 years.


Goatastic43 said:


> Ouch! That’s awful! Hope your feeling better now 😬


Thank you! It feels better when I keep it up at shoulder level rather than lower. So I was kind of funny walking around doing chores. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama

HoosierShadow said:


> OUCH Boermama, that sounds extremely painful! I hope and pray you get some relief and it heals quickly and the nail grows back. I've heard of it happening but only dealt with my daughter losing a smashed nail years ago that grew back, never had one detach. I too would not be able to handle that! It is bad enough I was trimming feet on Monday and misjudged and cut the tip of my thumb! Thankfully I realized I was going to do it and released pressure, if I hadn't, then I would be missing a big chunk of the tip of my thumb vs just an odd, deep cut.
> 
> DDFN - I agree about the mixer or any cord! I am guilty for wrapping the cord on my mixer, but don't do it tight, however the cord is twisted like the one in your picture so I will have to check it next time I use it - it's probably at least 10 or 12 years old now! I am lazy and tend to use a whisk as much as possible vs. dragging out the mixer lol.
> 
> I worked about 7 hours this morning, got off work a little early and got groceries while I was there. Came home, put away groceries, started dinner in the crockpot and then laid down for a much needed nap. Thursday I woke up with extreme pain in the back of my foot - I'm always stiff in the left foot in the mornings, but this was sharp pain. Definitely did something to the tendon. It's better, but very achy/muscle cramp type of aches going up to my knee. Walking 2-4 miles a day on those hard floors despite good shoes I know is likely the culprit.
> Anyway, got up went out and spent time with the goats, fed and came in to have dinner and just kind of wasting the evening resting and catching up since I don't have to work tomorrow (yay!), someone asked if I wanted to give up hours tomorrow and I admit, with my foot, I was definitely willing to let them have my hours.
> So a reminder to self to rest my foot and take it easy while I try to also get things done this week. Taming down wild does we plan to use as recips, cleaning show grooming stuff out of the barn and putting it all away in the shed for the winter and making room to bring home 2 more recip does this week.


Thank you! I hope your thumb heals up ok- that can be a close call! And good luck keep your feet propped up this week! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Boers4ever

Boer Mama said:


> I hurt myself today… so badly! I passed out from the pain and woke up in the dirt.
> I was just breaking down the last big crate I had brought home, separating the plywood and the 2x’s. I picked up a plywood piece I had free and was trying to bend it up to separate from the other plywood (they had a thin connector holding the 2 pieces together) and it slipped and pushed/lifted my fingernail. It’s completely lifted and one corner shoved back.
> If the taliban ever got a hold of me I’d spill every secret I knew to avoid fingernails being pulled 🥹
> I took pictures but they are nasty. Lol


Oh my gosh I hope you heal fast!! This has happened to my toes before several times, and I once crushed my big toe under a rocking chair. Crunched the nail off at the nail bed. Make sure you use nonstick bandages on it! I made the mistake of putting plain gauze on it and it stuck! Very painful to take off.


----------



## Boer Mama

Boers4ever said:


> Oh my gosh I hope you heal fast!! This has happened to my toes before several times, and I once crushed my big toe under a rocking chair. Crunched the nail off at the nail bed. Make sure you use nonstick bandages on it! I made the mistake of putting plain gauze on it and it stuck! Very painful to take off.


Ouch! At least I can still walk ok. Lol
Good point about the bandages… I’ll keep that in mind! 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Boer Mama , hows your finger today? I have seen metal finger protectors at RX stores. You can tape the base where your fingers attach to your hand. Put gauze around your finger between the middle & upper joint, then slide the finger cage over it. That will hold the finger cage off your nail. It is longer than your finger ,so you wont bump the end of it either. It would keep it protected even while you sleep.
Just watch it for infection. A nice spray topical will help with that. Ice if it swells.
Hope this helps. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh Boer mama, I am sorry you were hurt, ouch. Prayers for speedy healing. Get better soon. 🙏


----------



## Boer Mama

Thank you @toth boer goats 

and that’s a good idea @Moers kiko boars. I’ve ordered some silicone finger protector things as suggested (figured I’d just get them ordered since I do t go to town till tomorrow night and don’t know where to find them 😅) but I can check out our drugstore and see if a metal one that I could fit over the silicone one- I bet that would be great protection!
My fingers ok today. Still sore and throbs. I’m actually a fairly light sleeper, so I was being careful last night… which means I’m tired today cus I didn’t sleep really well as I was being ‘aware’ 😅
I’ll try and catch a nap this afternoon after I get the billy his bucket of greens. Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oof could you try liquid bandage it kinda helps. It would help keep it clean at least.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN Wow- that’s crazy! I do wrap my cord as well. But I’ve really tried to make sure it’s not twisted up. For some reason the twist bugs me 😅
> If I think I can just use the whisk I do. I even have a nice stand mixer too 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> I’m just really hoping I don’t toss and turn in my sleep tonight… I’ve bumped it a few times today even while awake and trying to be mindful 🙄
> This is a first for me with popping it up and over. I didn’t post pictures cus didn’t want someone coming across them without warning… but if anyones curious I will. One corner of the back of my nail was visible from lifting forward.
> I hadn’t even considered a new nail not growing back in. Now I’ll be worrying about that!
> Sorry yours still bothers you after 2 years.
> 
> Thank you! It feels better when I keep it up at shoulder level rather than lower. So I was kind of funny walking around doing chores. Lol


It twisted and then they wrap it so tight that was the cause. Sometimes it takes a life lesson to learn it though 😁


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Oof could you try liquid bandage it kinda helps. It would help keep it clean at least.


Right now I have my nail pressed down beneath the bandage. I’ve been trying really hard to keep it dry/clean. But liquid bandaid to cover the nail bed would probably be a good idea as well… then the silicone, then the metal.
It’s all about the layers 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I love liquid bandaid it helps with throbbing and keeping it clean.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Right now I have my nail pressed down beneath the bandage. I’ve been trying really hard to keep it dry/clean. But liquid bandaid to cover the nail bed would probably be a good idea as well… then the silicone, then the metal.
> It’s all about the layers 😂


Just made me think bionic boer! (Hahaha had to catch the auto correct of bubonic for bionic! Lol)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well yesterday I built a lean to on my Big white house for the goats. During winter, there is always one not allowed in. I Hate that about goats. I built a small add on. To.protect them from rain, North wind, snow. I just want to make sure all the girls can be warm & dry. Today Im in the process of resurfacing roofs. Preparing any holes and sealing them. I cleaned out the side shed, Birthing barn, and white house. 
Sunday I put out all the hay in cradles, and moved all the girls in to breed. Yay! Im finally catching up from not getting things done in the 110+ heat this past summer. 
Next adding on to my birthing barn! Yay.
Finally.may get the size I need! 🤞


----------



## Jessica84

That looks wonderful! They will thank you this winter  now that you have it done you can relax till kidding starts right (hahahaha!) but I’m sure that got a weight off your chest just having it done.


----------



## Boer Mama

Good job @Moers kiko boars - you’ve been busy and productive! Looks great! And we know it will get plenty of use this winter!

I got a cpl more ducks processed today. They are gonna chill a cpl days before deep freezing.
I still need to wrap my other ones in butcher paper and get them in the freezer. It takes forever and I feel like my day gets wasted! Going over the dang things with tweezers 😓
Boring… 🤣


----------



## DDFN

Well tomorrow I am taking a class on a field trip. Fingers crossed we got all permission forms back and signed. Ready for fun but pray for safe travels. I always get nervous taking kids off campus these days.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Safe trip @DDFN ! 
@Moers kiko boars it looks great! I’m sure you’ll have happy goatees come winter 😁


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> Safe trip @DDFN !
> @Moers kiko boars it looks great! I’m sure you’ll have happy goatees come winter 😁


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice work. 👍


----------



## DDFN

Ok trip to the planetarium was a hit! Had safe travels and they all enjoyed their time together! Had a solar viewing session on the roof of the building too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Whew! Good deal. Glad you had a Great safe trip and all are home smarter & safe!💕


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Ok trip to the planetarium was a hit! Had safe travels and they all enjoyed their time together! Had a solar viewing session on the roof of the building too.


That’s awesome DDFN!


----------



## Boer Mama

Good to hear your field trip was a success and everyone made it back from the roof ok 😅


----------



## DDFN

Thanks! Haha I may of had to explain the importance of not standing in chairs on the roof at one point lol one tried because they wanted a better picture. I can turn full 360 to looking evil in a sec when safety is involved.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Glad the trip was fun and you’re home sane 😉


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😁


----------



## Jessica84

Goofygoat I never followed up with you. How did your craft fair go? Was it at tractor supply? I went to the one at tractor supply and did AWESOME! It was such a good turn out the manager is going to put one on monthly. According to him it’s each managers choice if they want to have farmer markets/ craft shows, so if you don’t have that going on at yours talk to the manager. 
I have a fall festival to go to tomorrow. We can’t just pull up and unload so I went to the dollar store and got totes so I don’t have to make so many trips. Hopefully it’s a good turn out since it’s a hour drive  and not freeway but mountain driving lol but it’s 8 hours long so something should sell lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Ohhh that’s really cool @Jessica84 - now I’m really disappointed that we don’t have a tractor supply 🤣
Hope you did great as well @GoofyGoat !


----------



## Jessica84

Oh tractor supply is going to have to fix that! I had no idea tractor supply did farmers markets but I guess they have have been doing them annually for years now, except during covid. But we also just got ours in last year, before that the closest one was a hour away and it was only a monthly visit if that


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Jessica84 Sorry, just saw this. We did ok. My Daughters crocheted critters did great and soap and stuff also did alright. They only do it annually here, I’m not sure we’ll do next year but we are going to do another more established farmers market bi-weekly.


----------



## alwaystj9

Love the Pokemons!


----------



## Jessica84

GoofyGoat said:


> @Jessica84 Sorry, just saw this. We did ok. My Daughters crocheted critters did great and soap and stuff also did alright. They only do it annually here, I’m not sure we’ll do next year but we are going to do another more established farmers market bi-weekly.


Dang it I had hoped you did well. It was a free even for you though? 
Today was good! It was very interesting to see the difference in what another area likes. I had a bunch of show steer freshies and haven’t sold a single one but they loved them here. My daughter did awesome on her pens and is over the moon on how much she made. The people there were also so nice and down to earth. It reminds me of what my little town used to be before so many city people moved up. 
Biweekly will keep you busy though! We are supposed to start having a vendor and food booths in our little town every week but I’m not sure how well that will do with it one day cooling off (definitely wasn’t today!)


----------



## DDFN

Well already chased off two teens trying to hide and do drugs in the front corner of my property. Got to love fall break and silly kids.


----------



## DDFN

Well been busy started stage 2 on the barn. Ready to cut the posts, notch and start rafters. Stall wall divider braces in. Got 3 stalls that are 8 by 12 ft. One hay stall 12 by 24 ft and 2 big horse stalls at 12 by 16 ft. 14 ft drive through hallway with an 11 ft tall clearance height. Low height of stalls at outside wall roughly 9 ft. 

Coming along slowly but can't wait to get it done! I waited forever to have my dream barn and retire the old foaling barn.


----------



## ksalvagno

That will be a nice barn!


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> That will be a nice barn!


Thank you! I hope it will be. Been saving for a long time to make it right from the start. Didn't want to half do it and have to add on with building codes here. Trying to get it done by Jan since I would need to renew the permits if it's not done by then.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice! Thats alot of work! How exciting! I know it will be great! Good Job!


----------



## Boer Mama

Very exciting! And look- the sun is shining and it doesn’t even look muddy! 🤩🍀🎉


----------



## Boer Mama

Today I did some reloading …








not bullets, but boluses 🤣

my dad thought it would be easier to order capsule to put the right amount of copper rods in, but ended up getting small ones that only hold 2.5 grams … so I have to give everyone 2x as many. Lol
I was trying to explain the idea of measuring into a syringe and just squirting down their throat with applesauce or something but he wasn’t thinking that would be easier. Lol


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Very exciting! And look- the sun is shining and it doesn’t even look muddy! 🤩🍀🎉


And you had to jinx it lol we are having a big down pour as I type and they sent tornado warnings for West of here. Hahaha my nicely packed clay may be slop tomorrow morning. Thundering and shaking the house now.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> And you had to jinx it lol we are having a big down pour as I type and they sent tornado warnings for West of here. Hahaha my nicely packed clay may be slop tomorrow morning. Thundering and shaking the house now.


Oh dang it! I didn’t mean to I promise! 😅


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Today I did some reloading …
> View attachment 239323
> 
> not bullets, but boluses 🤣
> 
> my dad thought it would be easier to order capsule to put the right amount of copper rods in, but ended up getting small ones that only hold 2.5 grams … so I have to give everyone 2x as many. Lol
> I was trying to explain the idea of measuring into a syringe and just squirting down their throat with applesauce or something but he wasn’t thinking that would be easier. Lol


Glad you clarified lol my husband has reloaded the other stuff before and yup big difference between the two loading practices lol


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Oh dang it! I didn’t mean to I promise! 😅


Sure you did lol look at your handy work now hahaha jk.


----------



## Jessica84

I can’t get the syringe idea to work, the rods always go sideways and plug it up. So I do what your doing just with larger boluses. Shove it down, over and done.
That barn looks nice! Slightly jealous!!! 
Today I cleaned house so nothing to talk about there lol but while watering the goats I have quite a few does with good sized udders. So went and looked at the calendar. I put the bucks with the does in June first. It was early but no one seemed to be coming into heat. I just wanted it done before my surgery. Middle of July the bucks kept breaking out so decided to put them away and hand breed when I was recovered. Then the middle of august I gave up and put the bucks back in with the does. 
Sooooo it looks like I will be having kids as early as November all the way threw to March. So next week boys come out and I’ll be loosing my mind soon lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Good luck with your kidding!! You’ll definitely be busy with them all 😅


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> I can’t get the syringe idea to work, the rods always go sideways and plug it up. So I do what your doing just with larger boluses. Shove it down, over and done.
> That barn looks nice! Slightly jealous!!!
> Today I cleaned house so nothing to talk about there lol but while watering the goats I have quite a few does with good sized udders. So went and looked at the calendar. I put the bucks with the does in June first. It was early but no one seemed to be coming into heat. I just wanted it done before my surgery. Middle of July the bucks kept breaking out so decided to put them away and hand breed when I was recovered. Then the middle of august I gave up and put the bucks back in with the does.
> Sooooo it looks like I will be having kids as early as November all the way threw to March. So next week boys come out and I’ll be loosing my mind soon lol


I didn't mean to make anyone jealous. It's been a long time planning. Now cost of materials is out of this world. About to call a lumber place today for quotes on the rest of the wood. 

Try not to lose your mind. Once lost there hard to find lol that's me on any given day now days. Happy kidding season!


----------



## Jessica84

Lumber prices are CRAZY! I’m not sure about the rest of the country but they are laying next to nothing for lumber here at the mills. So finding someone that has their own little mill may not be a bad idea. 
I will try not to go crazy. I have a feeling it’s going to happen though lol mark my words they will be kidding the first of the month in the middle of birthdays, my anniversary and I since I just picked up a bunch of craft shows in November and December they will kid every Saturday lol


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Lumber prices are CRAZY! I’m not sure about the rest of the country but they are laying next to nothing for lumber here at the mills. So finding someone that has their own little mill may not be a bad idea.
> I will try not to go crazy. I have a feeling it’s going to happen though lol mark my words they will be kidding the first of the month in the middle of birthdays, my anniversary and I since I just picked up a bunch of craft shows in November and December they will kid every Saturday lol


We have a friends we get what we can cut at their small mill but limited to the logs he has and he can't handle the longer stuff we need.

He is cutting us some more popular but that's only going to be 8 ft stuff and half of what we need in 8fts.

My husband knows a guy at a bigger lumber mill but he has been on vacation and it's about impossible to get calls into the mill. Hoping he calls is back with a quote on the bigger stuff.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes lumber and alot of things are crazy priced right now. Its awful. 
I went out fed & watered everybody. Then tarped 2 shelters for extra water repellent. The metal has a few cuts it it, so I put roofing tar, then tarps. The wind is so strong here, it takes both. Cleaned out the chicken coop, had a.little helper there. The cleaned out other sheds. Put up fences araound the new add on to the white shed. Ive gotten all the smaller sheds winterized and ready. Now, the birthing barn....Ill repaint a second coat of paint on the metal roof then add a 10 ft width useing metal...That gonna be different for me. I usually use wood. So alot if metal screws and screw guns. All battery life powered, so Ill be changeing those every 30 minutes..lol Hopefully doubleing the size will be all I need. 🤞


----------



## alwaystj9

I am frustrated. I need to cut off one end of the barn and the easiest way to do it will be with a recip saw. My old corded recip saw is an antique - you know the old ones where you saw the sparks through the air gaps at the motor? Way cool but really old. And the cord is starting to crack and the blade holding parts are pretty worn out. So I have been looking & budgeting for a new cordless saw...and finally bought a beautiful black & yellow Dewalt . I set up for the work, charged the batteries, got bins in place for debris, 2 step ladders, fence out the goats and chickens...sacrificed 2 locks of hair to the rain gods, all that. Put the blade in the saw and popped on the battery and nothing. Dead. Actually read the entire manual which had no troubleshooting guide, battery was good & charged (& powered up a different tool), no safety switches I didn't know about, called Dewalt. After 30 minutes doing all my troubleshooting again while holding phone in the crick of my neck, nope. Nothing to do but take it back. Which I did but there were no other cordless saws available.So I am all ready to do a job but no tool. 
Okay. I am vented now.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> I am frustrated. I need to cut off one end of the barn and the easiest way to do it will be with a recip saw. My old corded recip saw is an antique - you know the old ones where you saw the sparks through the air gaps at the motor? Way cool but really old. And the cord is starting to crack and the blade holding parts are pretty worn out. So I have been looking & budgeting for a new cordless saw...and finally bought a beautiful black & yellow Dewalt . I set up for the work, charged the batteries, got bins in place for debris, 2 step ladders, fence out the goats and chickens...sacrificed 2 locks of hair to the rain gods, all that. Put the blade in the saw and popped on the battery and nothing. Dead. Actually read the entire manual which had no troubleshooting guide, battery was good & charged (& powered up a different tool), no safety switches I didn't know about, called Dewalt. After 30 minutes doing all my troubleshooting again while holding phone in the crick of my neck, nope. Nothing to do but take it back. Which I did but there were no other cordless saws available.So I am all ready to do a job but no tool.
> Okay. I am vented now.


Oh no sorry. Humm do you have ryobi brands there? Not the best but work well if you rest the batteries. Or ego has a very nice battery saw but they are pricey.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh @alwaystj9 ...Im sorry. That would really be frustrating. The "prep" for the job, takes as long as the job! I use a szawsaw..It can be used on both metal & wood. But the batteries dont last very long. Dragging a cord is a pain. But once Im up on the ladder, I dont want to keep going up & down for batteries. 
I hope you can get another saw. Sorry for your trouble!


----------



## alwaystj9

Szawsaw? maybe sawsaw? anyway, sawsaw=recip saw=sawzall...all the same thing. My favorite demo tool!
I have some ryobi tools (love love their weedeater) but wanted a heavier duty saw than the ryobi. I also have a vehicle battery jumper/booster that uses dewalt and a dewalt grinder.
I think I have 3-4 different brands of cordless tools. Too many chargers!
I wish they were more compatible!


----------



## DDFN

Well picked up a load of lumber. The sales manager is amazing and nice (friends with my hubby). But the guys out back loading were horrible. Rude and loaded it wrong and when I asked for it to be loaded the longer wood on bottom they argued and yanked it off the trailer uneven and cracked a couple of boards. My dad kept saying it was ok but I left madder than all get out. I paid a fortune for it and get that type of treatment ugh. They didn't have to be rude about it.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Well picked up a load of lumber. The sales manager is amazing and nice (friends with my hubby). But the guys out back loading were horrible. Rude and loaded it wrong and when I asked for it to be loaded the longer wood on bottom they argued and yanked it off the trailer uneven and cracked a couple of boards. My dad kept saying it was ok but I left madder than all get out. I paid a fortune for it and get that type of treatment ugh. They didn't have to be rude about it.


If they cracked a cpl boards I’d have asked for replacements and they could explain how they got cracked to the owner 😓


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> If they cracked a cpl boards I’d have asked for replacements and they could explain how they got cracked to the owner 😓


They were all banded together in 3 different bundles. I wished I had the sales managers cell number because no one answers the phone and the other workers were horrible. I am hoping it's just 2 boards but they had the 16 footers on the bottom with 8 footers in middle and the 24 footers on top! Yes 24 foot long boards bouncing on both ends over a big stack or 8 foot long stuff. My heart aches. I will find out how bad it is tomorrow. It's still cheaper than buying it at homedepot but I will be heart broken if more than 2 cracked. I wanted to be a Karen but my dad kept saying it was fine and would be ok. It's hard to get good help these days he keeps saying. 

If it's too bad I will get the hubby to text the sales manager as they are buddies. All sales are final but guessing he may make an exception for the situation.


----------



## DDFN

Looking like just 2 or 3 boards cracked but not all the way through. Still frustrating since they were fine before


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

We are camping for the weekend! We just got done hiking 😍


----------



## Jessica84

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> View attachment 239483
> 
> We are camping for the weekend! We just got done hiking


Oh what a beautiful place to camp! I hope you had a wonderful weekend, and I hope you get some fishing in!
Well I had a super exciting day I could have done without lol my son is a retinal FFA officer so had to have a meeting in a town 2 hours away. So took him and since it was going to last a few hours decided to kill some time. Punched in the closest Walmart and me and my daughter went to do a little shopping. We get there and it does t look like the worst part of town but definitely not classy. Well the Walmart I normally go to is t classy either so in we went. Did all our shopping and went to head to the check out. This girl starts yelling and 2 guys get in a fight, almost taking out my 13 year old daughter. I pull her out of the way and see they are kinda thug looking kids so I’m like we are out of here! My biggest worry was one trying to shoot the other and hit her so I’m blocking her and pushing her threw all the stupid people coming to watch and the one guy stabs the other in the neck! He takes off running at us, which is the way to get out. I push her out of the way, he plows a poor toddler over and leaves. I grab her and we get the heck out of there. Decided city life wasn’t that fun so we went back and waited for my son while I calmed her down.
Got home did my normal chores and a friend calls and says there’s a cow out. She can’t tell if it’s ours or hers or someone else’s. So my husband and I head out. Someone hit the cow (GMC is a good truck to have!) and the cow was on the move. My brother shows up and I tell him to open our gate so we can get her off the road even though it wasn’t ours. The cow hits the road, it’s dark, and tries to head the wrong way. My husband tries to get ahead, the cow falls, hits him and this car comes flying at them. It slows down in time but gosh between that and earlier I think I aged another 10 years. I think I would like a cottage in the mountains with no animals at this point lol maybe tomorrow I’ll just stay in bed


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Jessica84 said:


> Oh what a beautiful place to camp! I hope you had a wonderful weekend, and I hope you get some fishing in!
> Well I had a super exciting day I could have done without lol my son is a retinal FFA officer so had to have a meeting in a town 2 hours away. So took him and since it was going to last a few hours decided to kill some time. Punched in the closest Walmart and me and my daughter went to do a little shopping. We get there and it does t look like the worst part of town but definitely not classy. Well the Walmart I normally go to is t classy either so in we went. Did all our shopping and went to head to the check out. This girl starts yelling and 2 guys get in a fight, almost taking out my 13 year old daughter. I pull her out of the way and see they are kinda thug looking kids so I’m like we are out of here! My biggest worry was one trying to shoot the other and hit her so I’m blocking her and pushing her threw all the stupid people coming to watch and the one guy stabs the other in the neck! He takes off running at us, which is the way to get out. I push her out of the way, he plows a poor toddler over and leaves. I grab her and we get the heck out of there. Decided city life wasn’t that fun so we went back and waited for my son while I calmed her down.
> Got home did my normal chores and a friend calls and says there’s a cow out. She can’t tell if it’s ours or hers or someone else’s. So my husband and I head out. Someone hit the cow (GMC is a good truck to have!) and the cow was on the move. My brother shows up and I tell him to open our gate so we can get her off the road even though it wasn’t ours. The cow hits the road, it’s dark, and tries to head the wrong way. My husband tries to get ahead, the cow falls, hits him and this car comes flying at them. It slows down in time but gosh between that and earlier I think I aged another 10 years. I think I would like a cottage in the mountains with no animals at this point lol maybe tomorrow I’ll just stay in bed


Oh my goodness 😱. That’s scary! I hope your daughter is ok and you!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! That is a horrible day! Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh my goodness. Walmarts has been in the news of fights/brawls lately. My Walmart isn’t classy, but so far I’ve not had any big issues here.
Amazon is a sounding like a much safer shopping experience 😅
Glad you guys got out there and everything’s ended ok. Also glad your husband didn’t get hit!


----------



## alwaystj9

Glad you guys are safe!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Jessica84 said:


> Oh what a beautiful place to camp! I hope you had a wonderful weekend, and I hope you get some fishing in!
> Well I had a super exciting day I could have done without lol my son is a retinal FFA officer so had to have a meeting in a town 2 hours away. So took him and since it was going to last a few hours decided to kill some time. Punched in the closest Walmart and me and my daughter went to do a little shopping. We get there and it does t look like the worst part of town but definitely not classy. Well the Walmart I normally go to is t classy either so in we went. Did all our shopping and went to head to the check out. This girl starts yelling and 2 guys get in a fight, almost taking out my 13 year old daughter. I pull her out of the way and see they are kinda thug looking kids so I’m like we are out of here! My biggest worry was one trying to shoot the other and hit her so I’m blocking her and pushing her threw all the stupid people coming to watch and the one guy stabs the other in the neck! He takes off running at us, which is the way to get out. I push her out of the way, he plows a poor toddler over and leaves. I grab her and we get the heck out of there. Decided city life wasn’t that fun so we went back and waited for my son while I calmed her down.
> Got home did my normal chores and a friend calls and says there’s a cow out. She can’t tell if it’s ours or hers or someone else’s. So my husband and I head out. Someone hit the cow (GMC is a good truck to have!) and the cow was on the move. My brother shows up and I tell him to open our gate so we can get her off the road even though it wasn’t ours. The cow hits the road, it’s dark, and tries to head the wrong way. My husband tries to get ahead, the cow falls, hits him and this car comes flying at them. It slows down in time but gosh between that and earlier I think I aged another 10 years. I think I would like a cottage in the mountains with no animals at this point lol maybe tomorrow I’ll just stay in bed


 Both of those experiences sound scary and I’m so glad everyone is ok


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...you can no longer go to any Walmart but your own! Thats just too scarey with you and your family. Geez is hubby ok after the cow fell and hit him? That was an awful day! Hope today is better!💕


----------



## Jessica84

Yep I will be sticking to Amazon from now on! I hate the Walmart that I normally go to. Mainly the people. The last time I went, I always park at the end of the row by myself. I came out and someone parked close to me and then across the way another one parked but didn’t pull all the way up so I couldn’t get out! I had to wait until the one behind me came out so I could leave. So no more Walmart in general lol 
The owner of the cow is supposed to come up today. I heard a gun shot last night so not sure if it was cow related or not. Either way getting annoyed with him and his cows always being out. I’m thinking today is a good day to stay in and do crafts lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Today I spent doing cut and wrap for my sons deer. This is his 2nd year and thankfully he was able to fill his youth doe tag again. 🍀😁❤
He really wants an antlered tag next year. My husbands put him in for draws, but no luck yet!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice job!


----------



## Jessica84

Awesome!!! How old is your son? That is such a proud smile. Tell him great job


----------



## Boer Mama

Jessica84 said:


> Awesome!!! How old is your son? That is such a proud smile. Tell him great job


Thank you!
He will be 12 in January. 10 is the first you can get a huntings license here 😊


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww nice 👍


----------



## KY Goat Girl

How awesome!  My brother just got all his hunting stuff out today for hunts in NM and UT and tbh, even though I’m not a fan of being away from home for as long as he’s gonna be gone, I’m jealous


----------



## Boer Mama

Out of state hunting…wow! Hope he gets something worth the trip!🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Jessica84

KY Goat Girl said:


> How awesome!  My brother just got all his hunting stuff out today for hunts in NM and UT and tbh, even though I’m not a fan of being away from home for as long as he’s gonna be gone, I’m jealous


My husband puts in for tags in Montana every year, he has yet to get a tag but I told him if he ever does I’m going so I can visit one of my goat friends lol now I just need him to put in for a few other states so I can visit all my goat friends lol 
But then again he’s close to having his pilots license so he will probably fly and I’m never flying again so maybe I won’t be visiting anyone :/


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice deer! Good Job on the cut & wrapping! He sure looks thrilled! Congrats!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> Out of state hunting…wow! Hope he gets something worth the trip!


Him and my cousin hunt CO, WY, UT, NM, and I think 1 or 2 other states. October 2020 I got to go on an antelope hunt in WY. It was a blast but probably because it wasn’t a rough hunt unlike a lot of the ones he goes on  They spoiled me and even brought foo foo coffee creamer for me


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great job on his deer! So exciting for him. I love seeing new hunters showing off their kills..🥰 I’ll bet you’re very proud! He’s going to provide for his family from here on out. 

@Jessica84 …Aw rats, I was hoping hubby could fly you out this way😉…wow, fun times at Walmart 🙄 (end sarcasm)
I really hope your daughters ok, that is scary for adults let alone for kids. You did great getting her to safety! Walmarts are magnets for bad elements and it’s getting worse … I have this love hate relationship with Amazon, I hate the monopoly it holds …but love that I don’t have to visit town to get stuff… darned if you do, darned if you don’t.🤯 Crimes getting worse by the day…I hope the police got that idiot! Stay safe and at home!


----------



## Boer Mama

@GoofyGoat it’s funny since he gave me a lot of compliments when I cooked last years deer- this is the best chilli ever, best stew ever etc… might have been to pat himself on the back for providing the meat, but I’ll take it! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😁


----------



## Jessica84

GoofyGoat said:


> Great job on his deer! So exciting for him. I love seeing new hunters showing off their kills.. I’ll bet you’re very proud! He’s going to provide for his family from here on out.
> 
> @Jessica84 …Aw rats, I was hoping hubby could fly you out this way…wow, fun times at Walmart  (end sarcasm)
> I really hope your daughters ok, that is scary for adults let alone for kids. You did great getting her to safety! Walmarts are magnets for bad elements and it’s getting worse … I have this love hate relationship with Amazon, I hate the monopoly it holds …but love that I don’t have to visit town to get stuff… darned if you do, darned if you don’t. Crimes getting worse by the day…I hope the police got that idiot! Stay safe and at home!


Well a trip to Walmart sure would go with the fun I would have flying lol but it just might be worth it for the visit lol the farthest I have ever gone was Washington and that was as a kid. My son though will be flying out Sunday, stopping in Texas and then going to Indianapolis. So my 15 year old kid will be going farther then I ever have lol I told him I would drive him but he wasn’t going for that lol


----------



## DDFN

Trick your hunting family members and tell them you washed their clothes and see how they react lol (I would never recommend doing this unless the hubby has been naughty lol Santa may need to know Lol)


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oh my goodness that is diabolical 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Well a trip to Walmart sure would go with the fun I would have flying lol but it just might be worth it for the visit lol the farthest I have ever gone was Washington and that was as a kid. My son though will be flying out Sunday, stopping in Texas and then going to Indianapolis. So my 15 year old kid will be going farther then I ever have lol I told him I would drive him but he wasn’t going for that lol


Well, if he gets stuck in Texas give him my number so he’s got a back up …flights are sketchy at best these days. He’s welcome here.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, if he gets stuck in Texas give him my number so he’s got a back up …flights are sketchy at best these days. He’s welcome here.


I mean where’s my invite 🤣 ( jk )


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Trick your hunting family members and tell them you washed their clothes and see how they react lol (I would never recommend doing this unless the hubby has been naughty lol Santa may need to know Lol)
> View attachment 239651


That’s the meanest thing ever


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Oh my goodness that is diabolical 🤣🤣🤣


Lol yes it is. Lol should of done it to my first husband but amazingly I had some self control lol


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s the meanest thing ever


Yes it is but only use for special and seriously situations. Lol you can jot it down in an emergency handbook lol or as we call it the "Happy Wifey, Happy Lifey" book hahaha


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you goofygoat! I definitely will do that! I’m trying not to stress about it all but gosh that is a LONG ways away if something happens. 
I have to laugh at the scents and what not when hunting. My dad never did anything special other then slip on snow boots to stay warm and went out hunting and got what he was after. He wore his western shirts and Levi’s. Then I have the husband who has all kinds of camo, scent crap and the works. Granted the only time he didn’t get what he was after was with his bear tags, thank goodness I am NOT eating bear or squirrel ever, but it makes me chuckle.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you goofygoat! I definitely will do that! I’m trying not to stress about it all but gosh that is a LONG ways away if something happens.
> I have to laugh at the scents and what not when hunting. My dad never did anything special other then slip on snow boots to stay warm and went out hunting and got what he was after. He wore his western shirts and Levi’s. Then I have the husband who has all kinds of camo, scent crap and the works. Granted the only time he didn’t get what he was after was with his bear tags, thank goodness I am NOT eating bear or squirrel ever, but it makes me chuckle.


My pleasure. I can be on Call 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well yesterday, it finally got above 60°. So I could put a second coat of sealer on the Birthing barn roof. Inside & out. Then went to Gypsys shed and put in metal screws to reattach loose panels. Then tarred the roof. Its more water and weather proofed. Since winter is on its way. Found an area of fence that needed an extra tpost. So that got me thinking. I need to walk the paddock fences. 
Today I went on that walk. Took the little girls with me, they are 6 months & under. So as they danced around me, and chewed fallen leaves. Im fixing side fences. Then I see the back corner is down. 😱 So I start grabbing leaves, and walking all the little ones back to the gate. They are danceing around, but I finally get them locked out. I grab wire, fence pliers, and go back to that corner. A tree had fallen and popped the corner fence loose. Luckily it slid down into the creek bed. But both sides of the fence we wide open. I grabbed this side & wired her shut. 
Then crawled over the fence, and the fight was on. Where the tree fell, it left branches on the cattle panel fence. Im standing in knee deep water, muck, slime, rocks. I have to work the limbs, leaves, silt & debris through the fence. It takes awhile. But its finally out of the muck ,and standing back up. I was shocked, none of the goats went out with the fence down! I am soooo glad I went on that walk! Whew. Now I can let my little girls out into that area tomorrow...Yay!


----------



## Boer Mama

Wow- busy day! Very glad you went on that walk and found the issue on a day above 60… that would not be a fun fix in freezing temps!

Today I had to fix up a doghouse for one of my dads dogs who thinks he’s a beaver and like to chew wood. He’d ripped the roof off his dog house on both sides. Which for summer no big deal. But with rain and freezing temps coming I decided it was time to do something about it. Lol
I used a blue plastic barrel with its end cut off and screwed in some rubber strips on to allow access but provide some wind protection. Put in an old horse blanket/pad and a bunch of straw. Topped with some old tires all around to help keep it in place and once we get the bucket back on the tractor instead of the forks, we can hurry it in some dirt for added insulation.
I have another dog house that I’d fixed up earlier… soon I’ll have an occupant for it! 🤩
Got the call this week that the litter of Great Pyrenees is ready and I’ll get a pup in a cpl days! So excited 😁🍀❤


----------



## NigerianNewbie

@Moers kiko boars goodness gracious what a day you've experienced. Am glad to know the goats stayed in the pasture and tomorrow will be browse time in that area. Muck, slime, rocks, waterlogged shoes, corner braces, tree debris to clear...... I think the story perfectly fits "You know you are from a farm if" thread.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. Great find before anything happened.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Honestly, I was shocked they stayed in! I guess my neighbors LGDs kept them in!
Yay @Boer Mama ..I cant wait to see pictures of your new fur ball....errr Lgd!
@NigerianNewbie & @ksalvagno ...I know...right? I couldnt believe. I guess they didnt want to get wet crossing the creek?🤷‍♀️ Hopefully my neighbors LGD kept them in....or those really scarey racehorses....😱


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yikes! Glad everyone stayed home…good goatees!
sounds like you got a lot done, I hope it stays warm for you for a few more days.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Well got all the supports in place (built some nice walkways) to start placing some rafters tomorrow after we notch the last 12 poles. Had to stop this evening to go grab 20 bales of alfalfa before the guy sales out for the season. Well you all know I am a little special right lol well I think my husband is about to disown me and set me out on side of the road. It's official I have lost my mind. Driving by a field and see 3 cows. Closer look all are steers. . . I named them: Filet, Mignon and Stew *stewie *. Cue the stare from my husband, his eyes suggesting a nice winter jacket that fastens in the back! 😂🤓🐃🐂🐃


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well..
Sounds like you are Hungry to me!🤣😂


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well..
> Sounds like you are Hungry to me!🤣😂


So that's the reason lol. When we got back, got the hay unloaded, critters fed then we had dinner. Chicken (korean) and noodles lol we had no room for stewie to ride back with us lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lucky Stewie!😘


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## DDFN

Ok waiting for my yearly and this year they decided to do an MRI. So please say a little prayer. Will update later when done.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Ok waiting for my yearly and this year they decided to do an MRI. So please say a little prayer. Will update later when done.


Praying for you!


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Praying for you!


Thank you . Just got out of the MRI and waiting on the rest of the appt. It will be a week before MRI results are back. I really wish they would let me read them lol I make a horrible patience lol. Last year I read my ultrasound during the procedure.


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Thank you . Just got out of the MRI and waiting on the rest of the appt. It will be a week before MRI results are back. I really wish they would let me read them lol I make a horrible patience lol. Last year I read my ultrasound during the procedure.


No problem 😉. That’s cool you can read them lol.


----------



## DDFN

Thanks for the prayers. It will be about a week before I get the results so fingers crossed and head bent. Praying they find nothing. We had a scare last year and with my family history just wanting to get a more in-depth look to see if anything is starting. Wanting to be more proactive than reactive.


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> No problem 😉. That’s cool you can read them lol.


Thank you. I used to do a lot of ultrasounds mainly for pregnancies and tendons when I worked at the vets. I definitely not as good as I used to be it still enjoy reading ultrasounds and xrays when I get a chance. I read my dad's MRI when he got hurt during the pandemic (workman comp doctor situation) told them what they were planning to fix wasn't the only issue that needed to be addressed during the procedure. The following year he needed a second surgery because they didn't do both sites of the problem. First time every I wanted to say well I tried to tell you, but I didn't.


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s frustrating that they didn’t address it when you mentioned it… I’m sure your dad would have preferred to get it all done with in one surgery.
Good luck with your results! 🙏🍀🙏


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> That’s frustrating that they didn’t address it when you mentioned it… I’m sure your dad would have preferred to get it all done with in one surgery.
> Good luck with your results! 🙏🍀🙏


He would of but being work man comp they tried doing the least to fix it. They also required a long time of pt that only did more damage than good.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Thank you. I used to do a lot of ultrasounds mainly for pregnancies and tendons when I worked at the vets. I definitely not as good as I used to be it still enjoy reading ultrasounds and xrays when I get a chance. I read my dad's MRI when he got hurt during the pandemic (workman comp doctor situation) told them what they were planning to fix wasn't the only issue that needed to be addressed during the procedure. The following year he needed a second surgery because they didn't do both sites of the problem. First time every I wanted to say well I tried to tell you, but I didn't.


That’s frustrating they didn’t listen 🙄


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Please let us know when you get results ( if you want to share ) ☺


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Please let us know when you get results ( if you want to share ) ☺


It was frustrating to see him go through it twice.

Oh I will share when it comes in. Hoping it's nothing. It feels good to have a group of prayer warriors here when you feel a little questionable on things.

Thanks again!


----------



## Boer Mama

Today I helped to bring the girls back down the hwy from their summer stomping grounds. They aren’t all the way to winter range yet, but a good chunk of the way!
It was a bit chilly this morning and then a beautiful day with the sun shining - a lot warmer ride than some previous years 😅








I was keeping them checked while others searched the lane for anything that had wandered off or bedded down further up.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful pictures of a nice long ride. Looked calm & uneventful...just the way I like em. 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I need to come visit you next time you move cows  I love those pictures! I’ve always wanted to ride horses and move cattle all day


----------



## Boer Mama

KY Goat Girl said:


> I need to come visit you next time you move cows  I love those pictures! I’ve always wanted to ride horses and move cattle all day


It was a really nice day today! When the date was first given to me last week I looked at the weather and it showed chance of rain so I was a little worried. Lol
But the storm kept getting pushed further back and the start of the week is beautiful out 🍀 ☀ 🍀


----------



## Jessica84

Your sky looked like mine today lol and I’m happy to say I was not riding lol I complained about the heat but not ready for this cold! 
Since it was cloudy and cold I mostly stayed in and figured out how to make tumblers. I’m pretty excited I got it figured out right away! It doesn’t usually go that way lol when it finally warmed up I did my chores and started to unload the truck load of hay. The squeeze we hire is down so fun times hand unloading. The one time dad brings down small bales and the squeeze is down, if it was big bales I could just use the tractor, which I have realized I have become out of shape since getting that thing lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh yes those pictures are pretty. It always looks so easy doesnt it..lol Im glad they all are up and safe. No problems. Now for the body to move and not be sore! Lol. 
And unloading by hand is killer! I use to buck hay with the best of them. Anymore 20 bales and I need a break!😳 And stacking is soooo much fun. Lol You guys.need a break today. Like, chaseing goats & trimming feet!🥴😂👍


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😁


----------



## Jessica84

DDFN did you get your results back? I had a MRI this year, first I ever had and ugh they are not fun. It sounds so easy just laying there until you HAVE to and can’t move no matter what! Hopefully you have your results and all is well though.
Well we FINALLY got rain! And it’s still coming down. So excited! I got the bucks moved into their pasture, a cross panel up to block the middle of the big house so no fence fighting and my sisters moved so they have good shelter right in time before the rain came! In fact I got done and I got done and went to get my son and made it to the gate when it started to come down. This dust has been killing me! 
So since I got everything outside done I worked on some freshies for my bestest best gal friend and since my husband has been confused about these cups I made one to show him lol then maybe sat and ordered more things to make. But this is the cup I did today


----------



## Boer Mama

Omg- I love it @Jessica84 🤩
Good job picking up another craft! Hopefully this one doesn’t bother your husbands delicate senses like the freshies 😅


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> DDFN did you get your results back? I had a MRI this year, first I ever had and ugh they are not fun. It sounds so easy just laying there until you HAVE to and can’t move no matter what! Hopefully you have your results and all is well though.
> Well we FINALLY got rain! And it’s still coming down. So excited! I got the bucks moved into their pasture, a cross panel up to block the middle of the big house so no fence fighting and my sisters moved so they have good shelter right in time before the rain came! In fact I got done and I got done and went to get my son and made it to the gate when it started to come down. This dust has been killing me!
> So since I got everything outside done I worked on some freshies for my bestest best gal friend and since my husband has been confused about these cups I made one to show him lol then maybe sat and ordered more things to make. But this is the cup I did today
> View attachment 240333


I haven't gotten the results yet and it's driving me batty. Just hoping if anything was up they would of called me to let me know. I didn't get home till pretty late tonight so maybe it's here and I didn't check box in the dark. I just want to know results so I can relax and not stress. 

Had a student act up today and hoping tomorrow goes smoother. My coworker/friend I car pool with had a death in her family and we have been trying to reduce her stress level. The funeral was yesterday and today I was driving. On the way home both her and her daughter fell asleep. Hoping they get a good night's rest tonight. 

Is it Thanks Giving yet?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow!!! @Jessica84 Thats so AWESOME! Love It! You are so talented! 
@DDFN . If anything shows up Very Concerning, they usually call in 48 hrs. Hope that helps. And they will leave a voice mail/ email, whatever your preference of info. Just breathe...k? Very thoughtful of you helping your friend in her time of loss. 
Sorry, but what is wrong with Parents today? If my kids got in trouble at school
1 we went to the teacher, with the child.
2 If teacher was correct in their actions ( 9 out of 10 are) The Child aplogized. 
3. Took kid home, they were grounded and had to do extra homework from that class and did not receive credit. ( In case my little darling lied, dramatized the situation, or was rude) 
Sorry you have to Babysit rude uncaring children.


----------



## toth boer goats

😊👍


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh hopefully they hurry up with the results so you can relax 
Wellllll making the cups smells like burning rubber so no he is not impressed lol I need to get a shed for this craft stuff but looked and OMG are they expensive! I was going to turn our RV into a work shop but can’t do that with burning rubber lol so I think I’m looking for a old mostly junker rv now lol 
Well today I can tell you what I didn’t do, and that was have a easy day! I helped my dad part some steers to take to the sale. It was cold and they felt great so almost got taken out a few times with them playing. I thought my Dumbo cow was just nicely laying there but when I fed her she couldn’t get up. So got the skid steer and hip lifts and got her up. I think her buddy felt great too and knocked her down and the fence was too close to her face to get all the way up on her own. But went to tractor supply to get her some calf manna and other goodies. Came home and was watering the goats and didn’t see Bambi. Went In and looked on the other side of the barn and there was Bambi, and Bambi multiplied!!! Jasmine was by her yelling up a storm. I have no stalls Up no nothing. Called my sister and she brought me some iodine and by then Jasmine had her kids. Threatened the other two that were close and went and checked on Dumbo. 
Now I am resting and going to grab some big bales and ply board and make a house for her to keep her out of the rain. I was going to move her into one of the goat pastures but with her going down that easy she needs flat ground. Then moved goats and kids and put panels up to keep them contained with their kids until I find my day drill to put stalls up.


----------



## Boer Mama

Sorry your cow isnt doing better for you!

perhaps with the burnt rubber smell… your husband will appreciate when you do the freshies instead? 😆
Good luck finding something to use for a she shed… I want one too. Not that I’m all that crafty, but just to hide from my kids and stock with chocolate and drinks 🍹 😆😆
I hope you will be updating a thread with cute little kid pics soon!! 😍

today I bit the bullet and I’m currently waiting on getting 4 new tires put on. Now that weathers changed I can finally say I made them last thru the summer 😅


----------



## Jessica84

Oh ouch on the tires! 
Dumbo was able to get up on her own and a calf got by me and she escorted it out of her area not very nicely lol so she is not as bad off as I thought she was this morning. 
Oh totally forgot the pictures! Not great but here they are. Bambi (dapple) had a buck and doe and Jasmine had the red buck. I got them all in their areas so they will stay nice and dry and warm.


----------



## Boer Mama

Look at those dappled babies 😍
Gosh I’m really hoping to get some dappled babies from my buck 🍀💗🍀


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Omg yay!!!! Look at those dapples! 😍


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow!!! @Jessica84 Thats so AWESOME! Love It! You are so talented!
> @DDFN . If anything shows up Very Concerning, they usually call in 48 hrs. Hope that helps. And they will leave a voice mail/ email, whatever your preference of info. Just breathe...k? Very thoughtful of you helping your friend in her time of loss.
> Sorry, but what is wrong with Parents today? If my kids got in trouble at school
> 1 we went to the teacher, with the child.
> 2 If teacher was correct in their actions ( 9 out of 10 are) The Child aplogized.
> 3. Took kid home, they were grounded and had to do extra homework from that class and did not receive credit. ( In case my little darling lied, dramatized the situation, or was rude)
> Sorry you have to Babysit rude uncaring children.


Thank you. I am hoping mail is just slow. We are in a special situation these days that most of those acting up are due to what they have learned from home. . . So not a lot of parent involvement. We have some amazing parents and I love when parents want to be involved!


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Ugh hopefully they hurry up with the results so you can relax
> Wellllll making the cups smells like burning rubber so no he is not impressed lol I need to get a shed for this craft stuff but looked and OMG are they expensive! I was going to turn our RV into a work shop but can’t do that with burning rubber lol so I think I’m looking for a old mostly junker rv now lol
> Well today I can tell you what I didn’t do, and that was have a easy day! I helped my dad part some steers to take to the sale. It was cold and they felt great so almost got taken out a few times with them playing. I thought my Dumbo cow was just nicely laying there but when I fed her she couldn’t get up. So got the skid steer and hip lifts and got her up. I think her buddy felt great too and knocked her down and the fence was too close to her face to get all the way up on her own. But went to tractor supply to get her some calf manna and other goodies. Came home and was watering the goats and didn’t see Bambi. Went In and looked on the other side of the barn and there was Bambi, and Bambi multiplied!!! Jasmine was by her yelling up a storm. I have no stalls Up no nothing. Called my sister and she brought me some iodine and by then Jasmine had her kids. Threatened the other two that were close and went and checked on Dumbo.
> Now I am resting and going to grab some big bales and ply board and make a house for her to keep her out of the rain. I was going to move her into one of the goat pastures but with her going down that easy she needs flat ground. Then moved goats and kids and put panels up to keep them contained with their kids until I find my day drill to put stalls up.


Thank you, me too!

Oh may you were busy today and i love those spotted kids! Too cute


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! They’re so cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness, its been crazy. Had a wedding for my youngest daughter,it was beautiful. Then I have been playing catch up,and my back locked up! NOOOOO! So Monday I could feed slowly, then lay on the floor 😡 Tuesday I cleaned Birthing barn & chocken coop..then laid on the floor😡😡 Then did some yoga, attempted to relax. Went out to feed & water, and I could actually walk somewhat...😳 This morning, went out and cleaned buck & other sheds. Picked up hay that goats are wasting. Bagged up hay in paper bags, so it can be kept with roundbales in the hay shed. They will eat it once they finish the round bale they are working on. Then went out front and covered the roundbales that are in the front pasture. Its supposed to rain tommorrow. Now, my back is cinching up again😡! So gonna do yoga, stretch and attempt to stay off the floor today!😁 And then this evening...when hubby gets home...gonna move the bucks to the buck pen! 😳🥴 Hopefully he wont mind.....too much! Maybe????¿¿¿¿🤷‍♀️


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness, its been crazy. Had a wedding for my youngest daughter,it was beautiful. Then I have been playing catch up,and my back locked up! NOOOOO! So Monday I could feed slowly, then lay on the floor 😡 Tuesday I cleaned Birthing barn & chocken coop..then laid on the floor😡😡 Then did some yoga, attempted to relax. Went out to feed & water, and I could actually walk somewhat...😳 This morning, went out and cleaned buck & other sheds. Picked up hay that goats are wasting. Bagged up hay in paper bags, so it can be kept with roundbales in the hay shed. They will eat it once they finish the round bale they are working on. Then went out front and covered the roundbales that are in the front pasture. Its supposed to rain tommorrow. Now, my back is cinching up again😡! So gonna do yoga, stretch and attempt to stay off the floor today!😁 And then this evening...when hubby gets home...gonna move the bucks to the buck pen! 😳🥴 Hopefully he wont mind.....too much! Maybe????¿¿¿¿🤷‍♀️


So sorry. Do you take turmeric daily? My body predicts the weather any more and I have to live on turmeric these days. Hang in there!


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh Moers I hope you feel better soon! Back pain is the worst. 
As for the rain. My friends and I had a camping trip planned for last weekend. Got rained out. So we moved it to this weekend, about to get rained out. Looks like our camping trip got turned into a day trip on the day that isn’t raining.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN & @Boers4ever [email protected] .thankyou . I do take turmeric & Glucosamine Chondrotin daily along with CoQ10 + Vit C. Its just a thing from all the years of a abusing my back!🥴
Hey Im excited, stayed off the floor ALL DAY!😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Hope you start feeling better Moers!!!!!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN & @Boers4ever [email protected] .thankyou . I do take turmeric & Glucosamine Chondrotin daily along with CoQ10 + Vit C. Its just a thing from all the years of a abusing my back!🥴
> Hey Im excited, stayed off the floor ALL DAY!😁


So glad you stayed of the floor today! It's the little things that make us happy!


----------



## Boer Mama

I hope your back continues to feel better and you can remain off the floor! Only the rain dance floor 😉


----------



## ksalvagno

Have you tried CBD oil?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No on the CBD oil. I actually prefer Salon Pas topical patches! They are amazing....love them! Thankyou Im good and up and going. You guys sre the best friends EVER!💕💗💚💛🧡❤🖤💜💙💖💝❣💓


----------



## toth boer goats

Feel better soon. 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well since my wonderful buck.Thunderbolt....😡 loves to climb up the round hay bales, and slides down😡😡 I decided Im not wasteing All that hay. We are to have storms this afternoon. We are.having high winds and a tornado watch...sooooo
I grab empty feed bags and fill with the hay thats on thd ground. While he attempts to help! Bad boy!🤣😂 so this is what Ive gotten done today..


----------



## ksalvagno

Well that is fun.


----------



## DDFN

When I used to put out round bales my bucks loves to lay on the top of them. Silly boys


----------



## Boer Mama

King of the mount… err… hay bale lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Today I cleaned house. Ugh so boring. 
but that rain just isn’t letting up… the hips don’t lie… 💃 they built up momentum and it all came at once tho 😆
Maybe we are caught up from our long period without rain now 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Penguingirl

I know this is an older thread but my Mom has a piano. Wing and Son full upright concert grand with 5 peddle s.
It was the one I learned to play on. Peddles ,sustain ,soft , expression (very very soft) harpsichord and mandolin.
The first time it was tuned they told us if they tuned it to it's capacity, it would brake the windows in our house. All hand carved and a cast iron plate in the back so it was a sucker to move. But beautiful
All original ebony and Ivory keys. I loved it.

🥰


----------



## Jessica84

Penguingirl said:


> I know this is an older thread but my Mom has a piano. Wing and Son full upright concert grand with 5 peddle s.
> It was the one I learned to play on. Peddles ,sustain ,soft , expression (very very soft) harpsichord and mandolin.
> The first time it was tuned they told us if they tuned it to it's capacity, it would brake the windows in our house. All hand carved and a cast iron plate in the back so it was a sucker to move. But beautiful
> All original ebony and Ivory keys. I loved it.


Oh I would love to see it! I can’t play but my grandma had a piano, she couldn’t play either but she got it because it was so beautiful and I find myself walking in her footsteps on that. 
Today I got ready for my next craft show. These dang cups have been a learning experience that’s for sure. Met with one of my goat buyers who is also a friend and got some goat milk soap from her to try and sell for her since she has another event to go to. 
Then just tending to my poor cow. I threw the towel in today and gave her a huge dose of neomycin and a hose shot, I don’t want to jinx it but she seemed much more perky today and her poop looks like scours finally instead of just colored water! 
And now I am sitting here waiting to break the news to my husband that after I get done selling things I have to hook up to the trailer and drive 3 hours to haul cows……….tomorrow is our 17 year anniversary……..wish me luck! Lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Good luck and I hope you guys can celebrate belatedly 💕🍹🎊


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗😊


----------



## slavicbeauty

I also cleaned the house and made cottage cheese pancakes.


----------



## slavicbeauty

Boer Mama said:


> Today I cleaned house. Ugh so boring.
> but that rain just isn’t letting up… the hips don’t lie… 💃 they built up momentum and it all came at once tho 😆
> Maybe we are caught up from our long period without rain now 🍀🍀🍀
> View attachment 240560


Boring, but what a great feeling to wake up the next morning and enjoy


----------



## slavicbeauty

DDFN said:


> When I used to put out round bales my bucks loves to lay on the top of them. Silly boys


love the photo of your profile. your goats are fun!)


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> Good luck and I hope you guys can celebrate belatedly


Thank you! He took it well. I told him we would just do something on Monday. But now I don’t have to haul tonight but in the morning before it starts to snow, hopefully lol I’ve never driven in the snow, I have made sure NOT to and don’t want to with a trailer.
I did really well today! Only sold 1 cup but I didn’t have a huge variety. It was cold so that makes up for it lol one person that does her own event showed up and threw a fit saying this all was illegal and making a huge fuss so hopefully they don’t stop doing it. Then I came home, shoved more beer down dumbo and she put up one heck of a fight tonight so fingers crossed on that!!! She is annoying me though and will only eat grass hay not the alfalfa but she needs the better hay. I don’t know, dang brahmas have a mind of their own


----------



## DDFN

slavicbeauty said:


> love the photo of your profile. your goats are fun!)


Thank you ! That's an old picture of my first set of nubian twins. They were so much fun and such cuties!


----------



## slavicbeauty

DDFN said:


> Thank you ! That's an old picture of my first set of nubian twins. They were so much fun and such cuties!


sweet . thank you for sharing


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Today it was Windy, muggy, and you could tell the storm is comeing! 80° today, then tommorrow 76° till afternoon and it drops to 29°😡🥶 Today a friend called, needed help moving totes to organize her garage. Her adult children still have items there, so shes wanting to go thru them this winter. I went over and spent about 3 hours, got it set up for her. I drove home, was getting supper started, just in time to see Thunderbolt going over the gate to chase some younger does. I grabbed the cookies, and out I ran in my houseshoes🤦‍♀️. My young doelings come running to me, so I ran into the side Birthing barn & pen. They thought it was a game, and here they all come jumping & bounceing sideways, haveing a great time. I locked them up, and TB was so disapointed. So I locked him in another pen. I pulled big does out of the Buck pen. Put TB back in his buck pen. Then brought in Rugers girls back over to their paddock. Grabbed Ruger and put him into the buck pen. Sooo I have 3 big boys all pushing and shoveing being Buttheads! So I go get feed, and they ALL calmed down. So now all my boys are back in the Buck pen. All my does can realaxe and be waddlers without those nasty boys bothering them! Lol Im tired, going in to sit down. Hope you all had a great day too!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Boer Mama

Is there a game or something… ring around the goat? or maybe buck, Buck, doe! 😆
Glad you got everyone where you want them!


----------



## Boer Mama

Today, I came to town a little bit early since my son wanted to try going to the skate park. I tried telling him it was freezing, and precip might be accumulated in the bowls but he thought he’d still go. He didn’t.
But… as I drive past the hospital there was a dumpster with some brush rings sticking up… I grabbed some 😆
I’ve got to figure out how to make it work for goat brushes. They are a little longer bristles than the long ones I’ve used before.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Today I got calf hutches set up for the goats. We are supposed to get cold this weekend. The boys and girls each got one but I’m already having issues with my Herd Queen and her heir hogging the hutch. So I’m gonna have to figure out what to do with them  There’s enough room for all 6 of my goats in one so I know 4 does can fit just fine. 









































Today was Bobby’s birthday!









He “helped” mom today. 

















Also did chores and am doing chores for my brother and sister-in-law and got to bottle feed the calf his supplemental bottle tonight. 









Our forecast.


----------



## Boer Mama

Happy Birthday Bobby! 🎉❤🎊
And that little baby is still just so cute .. I haven’t had a bottle calf in a cpl years and now I want one 🤣


----------



## Jessica84

Happy birthday!!!! Love the calf  
Between the rain coming down I doctored, watered and got my cow up. Went and checked on Cinderella and a little red kid was on the wrong side of the fence. Was confused how Bella’s kid escaped the pen in the shelter and the fence and it saw me and ran to me. Picked it up and realized it was a girl not a boy. Well Cinderella had her kids. She had triplets but one didn’t make it and the chickens decided it was their job to try and dispose of it. Got Bella moved in with the other moms, and got rid of the poor pecked up dead baby. Then fed all the animals, fed the humans and now relaxing before I crash at 8 lol


----------



## Boer Mama

At least your weather shouldn’t be a big problem for sneaky does going off and having their babies unsupervised 😅
Sorry about the one baby… chickens can be brutal.


----------



## DDFN

Ok managed to keep the kiddos from making chlorine gas during lab today so good day lol

Than came home finished feeding and had dinner with my parents since they live next door to us. Watched the latest "The Masked Singer" and they had a goat on there! Delivering the clues! His name was Hawkeye! I may of paid more attention to the goat than the singer's hahaha


----------



## Jessica84

I jumped off a bale of hay and landed on a hay hook. That should pretty much sum up how my day went. Tomorrow going to call and get a tetanus shot. Hoping they just give it in my left leg since that foot is worthless now and I don’t want a sore arm too :/


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> I jumped off a bale of hay and landed on a hay hook. That should pretty much sum up how my day went. Tomorrow going to call and get a tetanus shot. Hoping they just give it in my left leg since that foot is worthless now and I don’t want a sore arm too :/


Oh no so sorry. Hope you heal up fast and that you can get your shot up to date. My whole body shook when I saw the word hay hook. Can't even imagine how bad that would be.


----------



## Sophie123

Jessica84 said:


> I jumped off a bale of hay and landed on a hay hook. That should pretty much sum up how my day went. Tomorrow going to call and get a tetanus shot. Hoping they just give it in my left leg since that foot is worthless now and I don’t want a sore arm too :/


It's very easy to not pay attention for just a sec and get injured in a bad way. Hope it isn't too serious.
I was careless a few years ago, mowed a steep area with a scythe, leaned it up against the barn wall next to the door instead of putting it away properly because I was hot and tired. Then it started thunderstorming and the goats wanted in the barn, so rushed to get them in, and stepped on it. I cut off half my foot and was helicoptered to the nearest trauma hospital a few hours away. My foot will never be the same and it caused me lots of problems since obviously


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no. I'm so sorry. I hope your foot heals up quickly.


----------



## Sophie123

ksalvagno said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry. I hope your foot heals up quickly.


Thanks, this was a few years ago it's healed up. But I can't bend my toes and if I overdue it and walk too much it still hurts but definitely better than I expected at first but I didn't mean to sidetrack this thread....sorry


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww geez ladies! Thats awful! I am thrilled @Sophie123 ..at least you were able to keep your foot. Many were not able to. 
@Jessica84 ...please get that shot and have the puncture cleaned out! Please😳
My day was not that seriouse. I restrung all the extension cords and zip tied to the fence for all the heat lamps. I.put straw out in all the goat sheds & chicken coops. Shut all the windows and made sure all items were put up and couldnt blow away
Filled all the water troughs. Fed that night and put a horse blanket on Gypsy. We were 76° until 3 then dropped to 32°. We had several thunderstorms roll thru with high winds. My wagon says we got about 4 inches of rain over night. All the feeders were full of water. But my kids were all dry and ready to eat. Im thrilled all my roofing maintenance worked.yay!


----------



## Jessica84

Sophie123 said:


> It's very easy to not pay attention for just a sec and get injured in a bad way. Hope it isn't too serious.
> I was careless a few years ago, mowed a steep area with a scythe, leaned it up against the barn wall next to the door instead of putting it away properly because I was hot and tired. Then it started thunderstorming and the goats wanted in the barn, so rushed to get them in, and stepped on it. I cut off half my foot and was helicoptered to the nearest trauma hospital a few hours away. My foot will never be the same and it caused me lots of problems since obviously


I wasn’t exactly careless. So what happened was my dad had some hay in his truck, 2 1/2 bales. My sisters goats got out and got in the back of the truck. Scattered that 1/2 bale on the hay hook they knocked down. So it was pretty shocking when I was expecting a nice fluffy landing and had pain shooting up my leg. 
It hurts like heck but I will be fine. It swelled up last night and that wasn’t fun when I had to use the restroom but I’m going to take ibuprofen religiously today and hopefully keep the swelling down.


----------



## Boer Mama

After seeing your guys foot injury stories I feel bad for whining about my fingernail this summer 😆
Hope you heal quickly @Jessica84! Gonna have to find a different way to celebrate your anniversary late besides dancing!
Like @Moers kiko boars , yesterday I got water heaters and heat lamps in place. Raked up some fresh fallen leaves- I think I have a slight problem with collecting leaves at this point. Time to say enough is enough 😆
The wind chill yesterday made it so it felt like 22° even at the warmest part of the day. We are in the teens for the lows for the next foreseeable forecast. Could definitely do without the added wind 🥶


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> After seeing your guys foot injury stories I feel bad for whining about my fingernail this summer
> Hope you heal quickly @Jessica84! Gonna have to find a different way to celebrate your anniversary late besides dancing!
> Like @Moers kiko boars , yesterday I got water heaters and heat lamps in place. Raked up some fresh fallen leaves- I think I have a slight problem with collecting leaves at this point. Time to say enough is enough
> The wind chill yesterday made it so it felt like 22° even at the warmest part of the day. We are in the teens for the lows for the next foreseeable forecast. Could definitely do without the added wind


No! When I smashed my finger and lost my nail I would say it was the same level of pain so you deserve to complain. The only reason I would pick a finger over the foot is because I could still walk lol but by sister brought me crutches so I’ll at least be able to move around a little. Which is good because I think I’m going to have to put my cow down today. The guys tried to get her up this morning and she wouldn’t even try. Going to try again tonight and if she doesn’t try then I’ll make the call. If she still wants to fight I will fight with her but when they stop it’s just kinder to let them go and she deserves to not be in pain


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry your cow isn't doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry 😢


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you. She was a beautiful and good girl and will be missed but she doesn’t have to fight or be in pain any more.


----------



## Boer Mama

Awe… she stayed so friendly her whole life! That does make it harder. You’ve got some great pics of her ❤


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry. Glad she isn't suffering.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im sorry for your loss. Im grateful her suffering is over.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys. But enough of the sad. I didn’t mean to bring this thread down.
Today I hobbled around my room/ office and cleaned up so in the mornings when I have a full bladder and a stiff foot I could get the the bathroom lol when I took breaks, which was often! I helped Savanna with her science homework. So BORING!!! I am walking better and threw the stupid crutches in the corner because now I have bruises in my armpits lol I sure hope I never break a leg! Gosh new rear unlocked


----------



## Jessica84

And DDFN how are you doing? Did you get your results?


----------



## Lstein

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you. She was a beautiful and good girl and will be missed but she doesn’t have to fight or be in pain any more.


Sorry for your loss. 

We unfortunately also lost one of our pet cows this weekend. She broke into the human side of the barn, then into the feed room and engorged herself on 40ish #'s of sweet feed.

Still reeling from the suddenness of it all, how fast a freak accident can happen like that.


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> And DDFN how are you doing? Did you get your results?


I actually finally gave up and called the office today. No one every sent the results and they only person I could get on the phone was in the scheduling department and they said it all was normal and listed for a follow up in a year. I asked her to read me the MRI report and she said she didn't understand it. She said it wasn't flagged and just said I should reschedule for next Oct. I went ahead and scheduled and told them I didn't want to so MRI with contrast yearly. Thinking maybe every 3 years. How does everyone else feel about that? I don't want it building up in my system and causes health issues. 

Ps thanks for asking ! It helped me figure out which thread I should post on lol


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you guys. But enough of the sad. I didn’t mean to bring this thread down.
> Today I hobbled around my room/ office and cleaned up so in the mornings when I have a full bladder and a stiff foot I could get the the bathroom lol when I took breaks, which was often! I helped Savanna with her science homework. So BORING!!! I am walking better and threw the stupid crutches in the corner because now I have bruises in my armpits lol I sure hope I never break a leg! Gosh new rear unlocked


Oh you're breaking my heart as a science teacher lol. Jk. Science isn't everyone's cup of tea. Oh don't forget with crutches to set the rests below your armpits and not put pressure on them. I recently had to teach my friends daughter how to use them when she broke her foot. Hang in there!


----------



## Jessica84

Well that is good news! Hopefully the doctor gets back to you and reads you the whole thing. I’m not sure on the contras. I’ll have to look that up. To make a very long story short I have endometriosis and the ultrasound basically just gave me a cancer scare but the MRI was able to tell that I had cysts cause by the disease, along with something weird that ended up being a non cancerous tumor In my tube. I have a appointment with my doctor Friday and was actually going to talk to him about what to do to keep track of these cysts that will most likely keep growing back. 
Soooooo I know who to call about science homework now lol


----------



## Jessica84

Lstein said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> We unfortunately also lost one of our pet cows this weekend. She broke into the human side of the barn, then into the feed room and engorged herself on 40ish #'s of sweet feed.
> 
> Still reeling from the suddenness of it all, how fast a freak accident can happen like that.


I am so so sorry for your loss  animals can be so very heart breaking at times. I think a sudden death is harder and I’m sorry you had that happen


----------



## ksalvagno

Good news! I wouldn't do it every year.


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Well that is good news! Hopefully the doctor gets back to you and reads you the whole thing. I’m not sure on the contras. I’ll have to look that up. To make a very long story short I have endometriosis and the ultrasound basically just gave me a cancer scare but the MRI was able to tell that I had cysts cause by the disease, along with something weird that ended up being a non cancerous tumor In my tube. I have a appointment with my doctor Friday and was actually going to talk to him about what to do to keep track of these cysts that will most likely keep growing back.
> Soooooo I know who to call about science homework now lol


Oh no so sorry my sister had issues with that before and it isn't pretty. I have cysts in my breast and a strong family history of breast cancer. So we have been monitoring some for the last 2 years now. I remember Chuck Norris doing a big thing over his wife having complications from the contrast when she had to have some close together. So I am not crazy about the idea of yearly MRI with it. Was thinking maybe every 3 to 5 years may be ok. 

Sure thing on the science ! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Jessica84

I looked it up and there is a lot of mixed things on it. The one thing that is constant is not to have it done if kidney issues so a good chance it’s just hard on the kidneys so what is the long term effect? I think I would go 3 years. Definitely go with your gut on it. I’ll just stick with the ultrasound, but my issue isn’t like yours.
Well today was a busy and good day! I got to ultrasound 13 does, have been putting that off with the goats kidding and everything else and she had ordered 4 freshies. Then since I couldn’t walk for my daughters birthday we went and got a trampoline. Now I have to put that up lol worked on some cups and currently I am stalking my son who is doing his first drivers training! I can feel my hair turning grey


----------



## DDFN

Ok glad some one else worries like me and thinks pushing it longer between contrast is fine too! Sounds like you had a great day even with a injuried hoof/foot.

So our car pool ride stopped at the feed store on way home and the nana delivered my friends daughter to the feed store so they could let her try on winter riding breeches. Got done there dropped them off. She needed to mail her bill so since I drive by the drop box on my way home I took it for her. Got home got grain unloaded at feed shed. Drove car back to house to park and wouldn't you know it. Leaned in to double check I had rolled passenger side window up and. . . . I may or may not of closed the car door on my own head. . . It's been a long day at work ok. . . Long day 😂🤕


----------



## Boer Mama

Closing door on head probably hurts worse than slammed fingers … I’m thinking this thread might need to be renamed ‘ what way did you injure yourself today! 😆
Hope everyone continues to heal up and feel better. 😊


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Closing door on head probably hurts worse than slammed fingers … I’m thinking this thread might need to be renamed ‘ what way did you injure yourself today! 😆
> Hope everyone continues to heal up and feel better. 😊


It was mainly the top corner that hooked me that made me regret my life choices at the moment. 🤕🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> It was mainly the top corner that hooked me that made me regret my life choices at the moment. 🤕🤣


Oh for sure! I’ll admit the bottom corner hooking into my calf or shin once or twice. I know it doesn’t seem feasible with having to step down and all, but somehow it’s happened 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats

All these stories of hurting yourselves make me cringe and yet make me feel better too. I get teased so much by my family because I’m always injuring myself. [mention]DDFN [/mention] , I’m one of the few who joins you in the “shut my own head in the car door” club. 

When we bought our current place, it wasn’t livable so I was working on it a lot, long hours and alone. I was exhausted and not always making the best decisions. One day, I was trying to put a pice of trim on a corner of a half wall in our kitchen but nothing is square, so I had to really hold it tight on there, and I was using a nail gun. When I shot the nail in, it broke through the trim, hit a knot and went right into the palm of my hand holding the trim. Luckily it was a two inch trim nail, but it still hurt like crazy. About an inch of it was in my hand and bent so it went in the palm and up (pretty deep, I could see it on the back side of my hand but it didn’t poke through). The other half of the nail was buried in the wood so I could not pull the nail out that way. 

So I’m standing there with my hand literally nailed to the wall, completely alone, no cell service, and the only thing I uttered was, “Oh man, I don’t have time for this.” 

It took a few deep breaths, a few good yanks (and I’ll admit there might have been some curse words) and I was able to work my hand free. I could still move most of my fingers with effort, so I figured I didn’t need a hospital. But I also didn’t have any medical supplies here yet. I then remembered I had used rubbing alcohol to clean some stains off a part of the wood floor, so I poured that in the wound, wrapped a paper towel around my hand, and held it in place with electrical tape and got back to work (choosing my hand placement more carefully when I went back to using the nail gun). 

I must be getting better though because we did over 1300 feet of fencing over the last few days, and other than a few scrapes and bruises, I am injury free.


----------



## Boer Mama

Yikes- at least you can be thankful it was a new nail and not an old one! You might have had to use some tetanus anti toxin and that’s hard to get! 😆
Good luck with your fence! That sounds awesome 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok🤮 Ladies...please think, what would you do to.your goats if this happened to them.! No not.put them down!😳 TETNUS SHOTS! Any metal going in, with what all youve walked on, where the metal has been. Is putting into your system.
@DDFN ..Big Pharma/ Insurance Co. Set up how often to have any type of xrays, sonograms, mammograms, any form non invasive exploration, so they can protect the Dr against malpractuce lawsuits.
You can choose how often to do your checkups. Normally, unless large amount of growth is recorded, 3 to 5 years is fine.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> All these stories of hurting yourselves make me cringe and yet make me feel better too. I get teased so much by my family because I’m always injuring myself. [mention]DDFN [/mention] , I’m one of the few who joins you in the “shut my own head in the car door” club.
> 
> When we bought our current place, it wasn’t livable so I was working on it a lot, long hours and alone. I was exhausted and not always making the best decisions. One day, I was trying to put a pice of trim on a corner of a half wall in our kitchen but nothing is square, so I had to really hold it tight on there, and I was using a nail gun. When I shot the nail in, it broke through the trim, hit a knot and went right into the palm of my hand holding the trim. Luckily it was a two inch trim nail, but it still hurt like crazy. About an inch of it was in my hand and bent so it went in the palm and up (pretty deep, I could see it on the back side of my hand but it didn’t poke through). The other half of the nail was buried in the wood so I could not pull the nail out that way.
> 
> So I’m standing there with my hand literally nailed to the wall, completely alone, no cell service, and the only thing I uttered was, “Oh man, I don’t have time for this.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a few deep breaths, a few good yanks (and I’ll admit there might have been some curse words) and I was able to work my hand free. I could still move most of my fingers with effort, so I figured I didn’t need a hospital. But I also didn’t have any medical supplies here yet. I then remembered I had used rubbing alcohol to clean some stains off a part of the wood floor, so I poured that in the wound, wrapped a paper towel around my hand, and held it in place with electrical tape and got back to work (choosing my hand placement more carefully when I went back to using the nail gun).
> 
> I must be getting better though because we did over 1300 feet of fencing over the last few days, and other than a few scrapes and bruises, I am injury free.


I have a fear of nail guns! My dad wanted one and I told him our luck we would do more damage than good. So we avoided it. I have never managed to nail myself to anything yet but don't hold me to it since the new barn isn't finished yet! So glad you were "ok" but I would of done the same thing. Must be either a Tenn thing or a farmer thing! I can fall up stairs and act like it's just a normal day lol I cut my hand bad once trimming a good with jerking goat and very sharp nippers. I squeezed enough blood out to clean the wound and put cayenne on it til I could finish trimming then washed it out good.

Lol well maybe we won't have to change the thread name and we can bubble wrap ourselves to prevent future injuries?

@Boer Mama those car doors can be so brutal! I have Some seriously injury skills I am trying to decrease occurances lol


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok🤮 Ladies...please think, what would you do to.your goats if this happened to them.! No not.put them down!😳 TETNUS SHOTS! Any metal going in, with what all youve walked on, where the metal has been. Is putting into your system.
> @DDFN ..Big Pharma/ Insurance Co. Set up how often to have any type of xrays, sonograms, mammograms, any form non invasive exploration, so they can protect the Dr against malpractuce lawsuits.
> You can choose how often to do your checkups. Normally, unless large amount of growth is recorded, 3 to 5 years is fine.


They seemed offended when I said I wouldn't do contrasts yearly. I don't want that building up in my system. I remember Chuck Norris wife had life threatening complications which is why some many people started to question using it so often. He was the right person to bring light to it but sad it had to happen to them or anyone for that matter.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well today was flat out cold. We had a wind chill factor that dropped the temp by 5 °s. Then the wind became gusty and was not helping me one bit. A local church gave us their straw and cornstalks with gords. So I fed them to the goats and chickens. It was a Halloween treat they could all enjoy. I got all the electricity to the heat lamps. Put up a tarp shelter in front of the side paddock. To keep more weather protection on that shelter. I trimmed Tinks feet and watched the wee one move around. Gave Corrid to Lil Man, he is improving dailey. I cleaned out the Bbarn, and chicken coops. Fed the stray kitten some food. He just showed up all skinny and cold. Then had to go in, warm up & vacuum the house. In winter, my house is cleaner than any other time. I have to come in to warm up. Im not inside in the summer unless its over 110° 🤣😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]DDFN [/mention] Is falling up the stairs not normal? I do it all the time. Lol. I still love the nail gun. I built the barn after all that, using a much bigger, more powerful one. My family was worried but I don’t think there is anyone more careful than I am with it now. Lol. And maybe it is a farm gal thing with all these injuries that get less treatment than what we’d give an animal. — No worries all, I was current on my tetanus or I would have gone in, or if I’d lost movement in my fingers, or had any questions about it healing properly. I could tell the nail had miraculously done minimal damage (even though it didn’t feel minimal at the time). — And as far as the contrast and scan, you sound like you’ve done research and are approaching your decision from an educated, reasonable stance. We have to be our own medical care advocate. 

[mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] You were busy. And I know exactly what you mean about your house being cleaner in winter. Same here. 

I was pretty lazy today after five straight days of fencing in cold weather. I did make some
chèvre and some goat milk fudge. So there’s that. Lol.


----------



## DDFN

Lol apparently falling up stairs is the cool thing to do now. All the cool farm gals are doing it lol. Glad you had good luck with the bigger nail gun. 

So my day has been crazy. This morning my old stud hadn't finished all his breakfast from auto feeder by the time I got up there to feed. He is old so it gives small amounts throughout the day starting about 15 minutes before I head to the barn. I dumped in his vitamins and it felt soft impact. So I peeked in and saw grain. Thought him I am early? Kept an eye on him while feeding the other hungry hippos. He would stick his nose in but wasn't eating. He was picking at his alfalfa. Ok got the stethoscope to listen to his gut. Overactive right side and sounds on left but not overly active . I put him a warmer blanket on. Gave some dex and waiting a few minutes. No phone on me so estimated time. My banamine is generic and he has reactions of hives to the carrier agent in it without taking dex first. My father lives next door and came out to see what was going on before he left to take my aunt to hospital to visit her husband. Big filly was making a racket as she was concerned what I was doing with the stud. Ok so he left when seeing I was ok and had things under control. Then my husband realized I hadn't came back in yet. He came out saw an issue and then carried my phone to me since I needed to text my carpool coworker to let her know we needed to go separate and then my boss/and her assistant to find me coverage. Gave banamine and he pooped within two minutes. Wasn't too dry or too wet. Stayed with him a bit. He perked up. He ate his hay like nothing was wrong but I had pulled his grain.gut sounds calmed down and he seemed fine so went in to work. Told them I would be leaving early and did. Got home checked on him. All hay had been eaten. He drunk a bucket and a half since I had left. He isn't as perky as normal self but he is 25 years old now. Maybe it was the cols night and old age. Made him a warm bran mash soup with cocosoya and electrolytes for tonight,. Guts sounded good so I came I side. Fingers crossed he is still good in the morning as both of my vets are not available at the moment for farm calls. So if anything additional that I don't have supplies for he will have to haul to get school.


----------



## Jessica84

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok Ladies...please think, what would you do to.your goats if this happened to them.! No not.put them down! TETNUS SHOTS! Any metal going in, with what all youve walked on, where the metal has been. Is putting into your system.
> @DDFN ..Big Pharma/ Insurance Co. Set up how often to have any type of xrays, sonograms, mammograms, any form non invasive exploration, so they can protect the Dr against malpractuce lawsuits.
> You can choose how often to do your checkups. Normally, unless large amount of growth is recorded, 3 to 5 years is fine.


I feel like this is a personal message to me lol (yes everyone it is!) I’m going in on Friday and will swing by and get it  
You know k have never fallen down the stairs, it’s always been up the stairs now that I am thinking about it. 
Today was a fairly good day! I got my girls into my front pen and I will be feeling way more comfortable with the babies closer to the house. Although Bear barks ALL NIGHT LONG to make sure nothing comes in. Then ordered her a nice dog house because one night I need to sleep all night long so she can go in the kennel next to the goats. Then I fed half my load of almond hulls to the cows since they got wet. OH and I let my son drive on the way to school! I am proud to say I only yelled “MORE STOP!” Twice lol you that have adult kids how did you survive the stress lol


----------



## Boer Mama

My friends mom told me as a teenager that I was the only one who could fall up the stairs… apparently she was wrong! 😆
I’ve got 2 kids that have gone through drivers Ed and gotten their license. My daughter drive like a grandma - the tester lady said she’s got to pick up her speed or she’ll get run over on that road- most the town roads are 25, that one was 35 and bumped up to 45 heading out of town. Lol
My son ended up rolling his ranger - right after I bought him new $800 tires! He was driving our dirt road into town and went around the corner a little fast, sun in his eyes, so he was feeling for his sun glasses and overcorrected instead of just taking foot off the gas… our road is cleared on both sides for firebreak so it’s usually safe to drive off the road a bit and let momentum slow down.
I was glad he wasn’t hurt, but boy was I mad about him totaling the pickup! I’d looked a long time to find something g nice with low mileage and a good price. Still mad thinking about it 😆
I’m not sure what the personality of my 11yo will be… but boys will be boys.
I’m glad my kids don’t have to deal with CA traffic when learning to drive! 😳


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] How is your hay hook injury doing? I can’t even type that without cringing. 

Both my kiddos learned to drive under my watch. I let them drive every single time we went somewhere when they had their permits. Was it terrifying? Yes. Did I double my amount of silent prayers? At least. Did I gain muscle tone from all the tensing and imaginary break pushing? Of course. But I knew that once they had that license, they’d be in that car without me, so I wanted every possible scenario and lesson while they were legally forced to have me in the car. My husband couldn’t do it and my kids hated driving with him because he freaked out over everything. 


[mention]DDFN [/mention] Oh man, I hope your stud is ok. For sure keep us updated on how the old boy is doing. 

[mention]Boer Mama [/mention] My son’s first vehicle was a Ranger as well. He didn’t flip but he did do a burnout in it in the school parking lot and got in huge trouble. That one made me mad for years. Now I sort of chuckle because he was such a good kid otherwise. 


It is early yet I’ve already proven myself an idiot this morning. I forgot to unhook a hose from the spigot I use to fill the majority of the animals’ waters. It froze and is completely cracked and broken now.


----------



## Boer Mama

My husband freaks out over my driving 😆
I admit to speeding, but I haven’t had a ticket since we’ve been married and he can’t say the same for as much as he drives right at the speed limit. Lol
This time of year, I just make myself haul water in a bucket to the animals I need to. Most of them can drink from a tub placed right under a frost free faucet, which I keep a de icer in overnight. I completely unhook my hoses and drain them and put them away or I know I wouldn’t have any to use next year 😅
I too hope your stud is doing well this morning @DDFN 😊


----------



## DDFN

@Boer Mama he was acting his normal self this morning! I was So happy. So many teachers out today i couldn't be late. Now already had one kiddo blow up on me. I love my job but some days are harder than others. When you try to help a kid and instead they blame everyone but them self. I get tried of being yelled at.


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN I’m glad he was doing well this morning so you at least had that happy news to help you get thru your day!
Countdown to Thanksgiving break 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN I’m glad he was doing well this morning so you at least had that happy news to help you get thru your day!
> Countdown to Thanksgiving break 🍀🍀🍀


Thank you! We get one more day with students tomorrow! Then Monday and Tuesday professional development days! Self select in Wednesday too! Can't wait!


----------



## Jessica84

He’s actually doing very well but it’s the people on the road that I’m more worried about. We have SO many accidents on this highway. Luckily the 3X he has driven everyone has been kind with his 45mph lol usually they (and me!) go welllll over the speed limit and others are jerks about slow drivers. It doesn’t bother me though. I just wait for a passing lane.
My husband claims I scare him too lol I told him I have driven for 20 years and haven’t had a ticket or accident……..although now I can’t say I haven’t had a accident lol but it was a little one. 
Today I didn’t do a whole lot. I’m getting over a cold and my foot was sore from over doing it yesterday. I just got everyone fed and watered and did laundry.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I laugh so hard when I’m stuck behind someone and when I can pass I see a teen driver huddled over the steering wheel, gripping tight, and their face as close to the windshield as the seatbelt allows, and then see an equally nervous parent sitting beside them, braced for some sort of impact at the whole 20 mph they’re traveling. I always smile and wave and thank my lucky starts that’s behind me now. Since my husband was in the Army, we lived near military bases when my kids were learning to drive and if you want to see the fastest, most aggressive, and most reckless drivers ever, just drive around outside a military base when they’re getting off work. I was always so worried for my kids. Most my lessons were on defensive driving and paying attention to the idiots around you who aren’t paying attention to anything.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh he looks so cocky when he is driving lol but he’s doing ok I’m a little less frightened but am sure going to be happy when keith gets home and takes over lol 
Today was boring. Just went to the dr. Drove a hour, waited a half hour, took 10 minutes to get a referral then I was out. Then just cleaned water troughs (thank you Bear!) got some beans in the crockpot and just cleaning up the house while I wait till 10 to pick up my son.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww new drivers are fun! I drove a stick for years. I cant tell you how many kids Ive taught to drive those..lol Guess they stopped making them in the new cars, but alot of older ones have them. So...Ive been jolted, jerked around, and I have.laughed so hard. Cause once the driver can laugh, its fun, and alot easier on my transmission ! 🤣😂😳


----------



## Jessica84

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww new drivers are fun! I drove a stick for years. I cant tell you how many kids Ive taught to drive those..lol Guess they stopped making them in the new cars, but alot of older ones have them. So...Ive been jolted, jerked around, and I have.laughed so hard. Cause once the driver can laugh, its fun, and alot easier on my transmission !


Yes that is definitely a lost art! I think you have to order a manual now, keith car is only 5ish years old and is a stick. And is going to be Joshua’s car to drive once he does get his license. Keith wants him driving it now, but the truck is safer so that’s what I’m having him drive.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww new drivers are fun! I drove a stick for years. I cant tell you how many kids Ive taught to drive those..lol Guess they stopped making them in the new cars, but alot of older ones have them. So...Ive been jolted, jerked around, and I have.laughed so hard. Cause once the driver can laugh, its fun, and alot easier on my transmission ! 🤣😂😳


I may of learned to drive a stick in middle school after I helped dad build a rail buggy out of a vw beetle. Lol so it was much easier to drive later on and all the farm equipment. I know for sure you are least likely to get a manual stolen around here than automatics lol anti-theif device!


----------



## Jessica84

DDFN said:


> I may of learned to drive a stick in middle school after I helped dad build a rail buggy out of a vw beetle. Lol so it was much easier to drive later on and all the farm equipment. I know for sure you are least likely to get a manual stolen around here than automatics lol anti-theif device!


Isn’t that the truth! I got onto my dad once about not locking the semi when we stopped to get something to eat. He laughed and said he was t worried about anyone around there knowing how to take off with it lol


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Isn’t that the truth! I got onto my dad once about not locking the semi when we stopped to get something to eat. He laughed and said he was t worried about anyone around there knowing how to take off with it lol


True! In college my hubby forgot the vw rabbit truck key in the top of the roof. It was still there the next morning when we stayed the night at his appt back then. I got so upset I couldn't find my keys when he drove it last lol. It was a little diesel so it even had a special glow plug switch. They would of been double confused lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

Both my kids learned to drive a stick shift. That’s also what they had for their first vehicle so none of their friends would ask to drive their car, none of them knew how. Lol.


----------



## Jessica84

FizzyGoats said:


> Both my kids learned to drive a stick shift. That’s also what they had for their first vehicle so none of their friends would ask to drive their car, none of them knew how. Lol.


Oh that is smart!!! I’m hoping the threats keep my son from letting anyone drive lol he’s a good kid and knows when I put my foot down it is down and you don’t mess with that. The youngest though, hmmmmm I don’t think I can say the same lol but she claims she never wants to drive lol we will see when she gets deeper into her teenage years lol right now live is all about tractors (yes she is fine operating heavy equipment but not a car) and her horse. At least she is over her want of ridding a bull lol although technically she has, just our laid back bull with papa hanging onto her


----------



## Boer Mama

I drove an hour and half away and visited my daughter and her cute little boy today ❤
then I left my younger kids to visit with her while I drive another 30 minutes further to go get my cobalt blocks! I stocked up on them and also got one for my friends herd while I was over there 😂
His goats went crazy for them when I dropped it off this afternoon! I got home in the dark and had to take care of all the dogs and unload groceries and deal with kids and their friend staying the night so I’ll have to wait until tomorrow to see if my goats attack the block like it’s the best thing ever 😂


----------



## Jessica84

That sounds like a very nice day. Long, but nice. I hope you enjoyed your visits


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗🙏


----------



## Boer Mama

I did… my grandson just turned 2. I had FB memory pop up when I first held him too… he’s grown so much and is so handsome now! 








he was quite the chunk being 10#2oz at birth!























he’s got the best smile 😊
My daughter took him to a kids hair cut place with little race cars to sit in… she said she had to take a call at the end so they took a little more off the top than she planned 😂

it was a long day tho, and I’m glad to have a cpl days to relax before having to go do thanksgiving 😜


----------



## DDFN

Working on the barn build. Beautiful day and temps near 50 so we are not freezing at the moment! Just my father and myself doing the build so we are using a rope to pull the boards up to make a scaffolding for putting up center supports to start the rafters soon! Fingers crossed! It's going slow but I want us to be extra safe since we are not spring chickens any more.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Boer Mama what a Great picture of you 2! And he is adorable! I agree, beautiful smile!
@DDFN .That is awesome! Im drooling over your new barn build! Its best to go slow and be cautious! Good Job!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Boer Mama what a Great picture of you 2! And he is adorable! I agree, beautiful smile!
> @DDFN .That is awesome! Im drooling over your new barn build! Its best to go slow and be cautious! Good Job!


Thank you. Trying our best. Going to pick up another load of wood to make a safer scaffolding tomorrow morning. Can't risk any falls at our age.


----------



## Jessica84

Awww look at him! Mama better be preparing herself with that handsome smile. And it is so nice to put a face to TGS name  you look absolutely proudly in love there. 
Well I had a fun filled day! My dad told me this morning he was going to head up and look for the last few cows we are out and keep my phone with me because if he finds them he can’t bring them and the horses home. At 3 I thought I was safe. 3:30 he calls! The only trailer left is the 24’ which I have never hauled because ITS NOT LEGAL! So I hook up, drop my phone and break it, check the break lights and only 1 works. Well good enough. I head out and first thing a dang cop is behind me. I cross my fingers threw the stop light and he goes around me before I have to turn. 
THEN I’m 38, I have avoided driving in the snow my whole life and hit the dang snow, in the dark, with a big trailer on such a stupid road. Got to my poor frozen dad, loaded horses and told him he gets to drive home lol. 
Now I think I’m ready for my class A and the 53’ double decker trailer next lol 
But here’s a good picture of the crap I drove to lol


----------



## DDFN

It's beautiful there. I was pulling a friends flatbed trailer once to haul an astronomy some that was donated if we took it down ourselves. So we hauled a couple of loads to the local college observatory. Was 3 roads away from his house and returning his trailer and got pulled over because the plug for the trailer apparently got loose during the last haul back. Cop was very nice and checked out the steering column on truck with his light in the dark. Apparently tons of truck and trailers had been getting stolen around those parts. Here I was a college student at the time and had the trailer owner in my passenger seat (older gentleman). Cop was so amazed a lady was driving he was wordless. So maybe if you get pulled over for light issues just tell them it was working when you checked it and will have the wiring checked as soon as you get home. 

Glad you all made it home safe and warm.


----------



## Boer Mama

Thanks @Jessica84 - just have to add a few more grey hairs to that pic 😂
I was all set to leave a love react but after seeing your days experience I decided that wouldn’t quite do. Stressful!! Glad you made it up there and back ok. I’m always amazed what my dad will fit into the horse trailer… he’ll close our horses up in the front and close the middle gate and then squeeze cows in… I’ll be thinking they won’t fit and then he’ll say oh, 1 more could have fit in just fine 😆
Hauling 2 bulls back home w/ dry cows this summer (they made the trek up the mountain but then we brought them back) the trailer started swaying really bad. I had to admit if the bulls were able tussle there probably was room for 1 more cow lol
Today sounds really windy outside. After getting chores done, feeding the kids and their friend who stayed again, I’ve got a couple of dishes to make to bring to my moms tomorrow. Glad I won’t be working outside in the wind!


----------



## DDFN

Doesn't every farm gal start their mornings off picking up a load of wood and stopping at the family dollar? Lol just kidding actually stopped at the food city for almond milk since the hubby needs some for his allergy and cooking thanksgiving stuff tomorrow. Can't help how country we are having family dollar and food city next to one another lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> Thanks @Jessica84 - just have to add a few more grey hairs to that pic
> I was all set to leave a love react but after seeing your days experience I decided that wouldn’t quite do. Stressful!! Glad you made it up there and back ok. I’m always amazed what my dad will fit into the horse trailer… he’ll close our horses up in the front and close the middle gate and then squeeze cows in… I’ll be thinking they won’t fit and then he’ll say oh, 1 more could have fit in just fine
> Hauling 2 bulls back home w/ dry cows this summer (they made the trek up the mountain but then we brought them back) the trailer started swaying really bad. I had to admit if the bulls were able tussle there probably was room for 1 more cow lol
> Today sounds really windy outside. After getting chores done, feeding the kids and their friend who stayed again, I’ve got a couple of dishes to make to bring to my moms tomorrow. Glad I won’t be working outside in the wind!


Oh yes that is my dad too. I think his little trailer is 16’ and he had 6 pair in there. I passed my brother with it and was like geez! Better him then me lol then I had the big trailer for the 2 horses lol 
It was stressful but not as bad as I thought it would be. I was mostly worried about the sharp turns and my short bed causing the trailer to hit the cab, and the narrow road that is just big enough for 2 small cars and hitting someone. But I just stopped and made them pass me lol


----------



## DDFN

Been busy today.






























Getting ready for the rafters hopefully tomorrow if the rain holds off!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Moving right along!


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! Moving right along!


Thanks! Trying to but it's slow going. Those two rafters boards we already took down after marking to make templates for the others. Planning to start cutting them and trying to get a few up tomorrow if the rain holds off. Managed to get one of the 24 foot long boards up there for the center piece too. They are so much fun to get up that high. The clearance is 11 feet at the bottom of the board for the aisle way. So having to get them about 12 feet up in the air is fun stuff!


----------



## Boer Mama

You guys have pulleys set up at both ends to use a rope to raise them that way? That seems like it might be easiest… but I’m not always logical in my thinking, so maybe your scientific mind had a better idea! 😂


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> You guys have pulleys set up at both ends to use a rope to raise them that way? That seems like it might be easiest… but I’m not always logical in my thinking, so maybe your scientific mind had a better idea! 😂


We have been using a rope without a pulley. No where high enough for a pulley so been pulling over the aisle top boards. It's been interesting.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Do you have a tractor that could lift the boards for ya? I always use mine.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice 😊


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Do you have a tractor that could lift the boards for ya? I always use mine.


We have two tractors but none with a front end loader. We have a backhoe on loan but the shuttle drive went out and we can't use it for lifting since it has no reverse at the moment.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well doggone it! Trying to get you some muscle....🤔


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well doggone it! Trying to get you some muscle....🤔


I will have muscle by the end of it lol. Thanks!


----------



## Boer Mama

Hope your barn build is coming along! 🍀🍀🍀

today we went and got our tree. Enough snow to make hiking in for the tree to be a little difficult… but not quite enough on our sledding hill! Lol
Got home and set it up. Then did some fire wood cutting and stacking.. kids decorated tree while I got dinner and made some deserts for my son to take to his battalions Christmas party tomorrow. I’m beat! 😂


----------



## Tanya

At least it wont be chewed up this year. But its a work in progress


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful 😊


----------



## Tanya




----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, that is awesome.
😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Gathered pecans and delighted to report 9 lbs 5 oz in the shell weight. Will be making Pecan Pralines to fill prettied up jar containers for Christmas.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That sounds really yummy! Congrats on all those pecans!


----------



## Boer Mama

I wish I had pecan trees! They’re my favorite nut by far… walnuts are so bitter in comparison but that’s what I’ve got 😂
Good luck with your Christmas prep!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Boer Mama said:


> I wish I had pecan trees! They’re my favorite nut by far… walnuts are so bitter in comparison but that’s what I’ve got 😂
> Good luck with your Christmas prep!


Same here, on both counts. These pecans came from a small grove (5 old growth trees) inside of a green area at a senior living apartment complex. Nature and opportunity provided this wonderful and unexpected bounty. Strange thing is all these many years I've visited this complex, I hadn't noticed these trees were Pecans until a resident pointed them out to me a few weeks ago. Was granted permission by management to gather all I wanted so the nuts wouldn't lay on the ground to rot. Since there is a food pantry of sorts on site, I also left a cardboard box full of approximately 15 pounds of nuts for whomever wanted any. Several of the residents were telling me stories about how they used to gather the nuts until mobility issues prevented their ability to do so any longer. Word was passed around about pecans being available at the pantry and hopefully all the pecan lovers got a share.


----------



## Boer Mama

@NigerianNewbie, well, if you don’t have your own trees yet… maybe you could plant a few? I know, 15 years is a long time to wait for fruit. Lol
There’s a saying:
‘the best time to plant a tree was 20 years ago. The 2nd best time is now’
Or something like that. Lol
That was very nice of you to clean up the grounds for them and leave them a box to enjoy ❤


----------



## MellonFriend

Today my dad and I went to Lowes for pavers to help solve the fact that the path to my does' buck barn was insanely muddy. We weren't sure how much we were going to get, but we ended up getting 120 since there was a discount on bulk purchases. We used 60 for the does' barn and we're going to do the same for the bucks' barn too. I think it turned out great and Muphy seems to think so too!


----------



## Boer Mama

That looks great! And I’m sure Murphy is happy not to get her hooves all muddy now 😂


----------



## HoosierShadow

Love it! We're starting to get really muddy here. I may suggest yo my husband to do this around our gates! We use these around the house and have some going from the house to the barns.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh. How does everything you do always turn out so beautiful [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] ? That looks amazing. We need those. It’s been a week of rain here after a long drought and it’s slick. Today we were separating turkeys for butcher tomorrow and we looked like lunatics on ice. We were sliding and falling and rolling around in the mud in our lovely rain gear.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh. How does everything you do always turn out so beautiful [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] ? That looks amazing. We need those. It’s been a week of rain here after a long drought and it’s slick. Today we were separating turkeys for butcher tomorrow and we looked like lunatics on ice. We were sliding and falling and rolling around in the mud in our lovely rain gear.


Well I am sure you didn't look like a lunatic on ice. Just normal turkey farmers at their best! 

Well today while working on rafters life star went over head to the church at the end of the road not long after a bunch of police and firetrucks went through. Next thing I knew as I was standing on the mid height scaffolding I dropped about 6 inches and stopped. My top board attached at the post some how broke loose and thank goodness we have so many safeties in place. The support board that ties all the 2 by 4's together supported the fallen top board and I rapidly got on the ladder and inspected the broken scaffolding. My dad way on the highest one and I told him I was jumping ship. Told him I was worried if I had not that I would of needed to catch a lift with the life star too. Please pray for whoever was lifted and o am thankful it wasn't me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending prayers for life flight. Very grateful you & your Dad didnt get hurt!
@MellonFriend ..those pavers, if rough surface they will help keep the hooves filed down also! Beautiful work!


----------



## Boer Mama

Very glad you and your dad are ok @DDFN - that’s scary!


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Very glad you and your dad are ok @DDFN - that’s scary!


Thank You and me too! Glad it was me and not him because at least I can move a bit faster. I have lag screws in the higher boards at the top scaffolding he was on but didn't even think about putting them in the others since they were only 2x4s. I had 2 screws and a nail. Redid that one this evening after it happened but plan to double check all the others before we have it happen again. That side has 4 rough cut boards over the 2x4s and under each two pairs of rough cut they have another 2x4 that fits it between the others to keep them from skidding around. So when it dropped the scaffolding slat boards didn't slide off due to the boards catching underneath. We always over do stuff and it takes us forever to do anything but at least multiple safeties do their job. 

Thanks again I feel blessed.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh. How does everything you do always turn out so beautiful [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] ? That looks amazing. We need those. It’s been a week of rain here after a long drought and it’s slick. Today we were separating turkeys for butcher tomorrow and we looked like lunatics on ice. We were sliding and falling and rolling around in the mud in our lovely rain gear.


Oh well thank you! 😊 I think your projects always turn out beautiful too! My family does say that I'm unable to make anything look ugly, which is _not_ true. 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats

DDFN said:


> Well I am sure you didn't look like a lunatic on ice. Just normal turkey farmers at their best!


Lol. Sadly, this is probably true. 
My heart jumped when your described the scaffolding dropping. It’s so smart to have all the safety measures in place so it dropped inches instead of many feet. What a scary feeling. 



MellonFriend said:


> Oh well thank you!  I think your projects always turn out beautiful too! My family does say that I'm unable to make anything look ugly, which is _not_ true.


You must be like my daughter. I make a total mess of things (though my projects are functional they tend to look like some maniacal builder went off his meds), and when she does something, it’s also functional yet looks like it should be featured in a magazine. 


We butchered all but our two keeper toms today. I’m not going to lie, I got teary eyed. I really do love these feathery agents of chaos. Sometime later this month, we’ll need to butcher some turkey hens because we have too many and they didn’t sell. In a few days, we’ll do the truly labor intensive part and process the meat after it rests a few days in the fridge in the shop.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Lol. Sadly, this is probably true.
> My heart jumped when your described the scaffolding dropping. It’s so smart to have all the safety measures in place so it dropped inches instead of many feet. What a scary feeling.
> 
> 
> You must be like my daughter. I make a total mess of things (though my projects are functional they tend to look like some maniacal builder went off his meds), and when she does something, it’s also functional yet looks like it should be featured in a magazine.
> 
> 
> We butchered all but our two keeper toms today. I’m not going to lie, I got teary eyed. I really do love these feathery agents of chaos. Sometime later this month, we’ll need to butcher some turkey hens because we have too many and they didn’t sell. In a few days, we’ll do the truly labor intensive part and process the meat after it rests a few days in the fridge in the shop.


Well it made me a little gun shy today if you know what I mean. We only got 2 more rafters up today. It was a light rain which slowed us down until it became an actual rain.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## DDFN

Long story short. I car pool. After picking up my coworker we proceeded to leave her house this morning only to run into a roadblock. Didn't think much about it figured it was a drug bust had to find a place to turn around without falling off the road because we're in the middle country and the car doesn't have the clearance to go off the way I needed to go so I had to find a driveway to turn around in. Made it to work it wasn't until later that her husband text her and update it wasn't a drug bust in general we don't know all the details yet but we do know it was a murder standoff with police they had to call in the other city that's next to us for additional support and to call in the TBI. So our town has been a happening little place and we're driving the Long Way Home so my coworker's daughter doesn't have to see any police tape cuz we're assuming it's still going to be marked off and possibly still have police presence with an inspection. I understand at this point is there's three dead gunshot fire was exchanged between the people and the police and the gentleman murdered his wife. This is horrible for a little town. Please pray for the families involved and please pray for all the children that had to be moved and witnessed things early this morning is there waiting on the school buses in that community.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh gosh, that is terrible. Sending prayers.


----------



## DDFN

It is horrible. Just heard they are not sharing much information yet. It is unclear now if it was three dead or only wife murder and 2 injuried. An officer had to leave the scene unable to stomach the situation from what a friend told me. Very sad. But it is seeming like the school children must of been ok and moved before the situation escaladed. Still under investigation from what I have heard and news lists only 1 dead so far.


----------



## Boer Mama

That is very sad for a small town to deal with… I mean, it’s sad everywhere, but it just effects people in small towns more since it’s not an everyday occurrence where people go numb to it.
I feel like a lot of big city issues have started coming to ID with the influx of people we’ve had move in.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> That is very sad for a small town to deal with… I mean, it’s sad everywhere, but it just effects people in small towns more since it’s not an everyday occurrence where people go numb to it.
> I feel like a lot of big city issues have started coming to ID with the influx of people we’ve had move in.


So true. I worry about my coworkers daughter that has some anexity issues at times. I don't want her to start panicking if she hears stuff at school since it was so close to their house. Poor kiddos.


----------



## Jessica84

Big city issues do start moving to the country. Especially when they are trying to move away from big city issues and bring part of the issue with them :/ our small town is not the same any more. We have turned into where parents want to get their kids away from drugs, which the kids bring with them and those that want to retire and move to the country, but complain about everything country related. It’s very frustrating! 
Today I cleaned up after our big storm. Got some ditches dug in the hay lot and pulled a Huge branch that fell part way in the goats pen all the way down. Then gathered up my daughters future show steer and a few cows I need to ultrasound and a few calf’s that are slow growers and won’t fit in with the others to sell as a group. Basically anything to avoid going to town and go shopping which I need to do lol


----------



## Boer Mama

You had a productive day at least! I was feeling a little unmotivated with the power out. How can I possibly sweep w/o the radio on? 😅
I did shovel wet heavy snow from sidewalks and patios and off the top of the goat shelters next to the barn. They get the slide off the barn roof and I just get worried there’ll end up being too much weight one day… 
I hear you on the shopping this year! Usually I’m a little better, but this year I’ve just not been on the ball- with much of anything 😜


----------



## toth boer goats

How scary and awful 😢 

Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## DDFN

toth boer goats said:


> How scary and awful 😢
> 
> Prayers sent. 🙏


Thank you. We are finding out more today. The child of the family is the one that called 911 to report it. All of this happened with a child in the home. So sad. Praying for them from all this trauma. 

Sounds like everyone was busy today! I can't wait until winter break.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN Im sorry crime found its evil ways to your small town. 

Today I cleaned out the Bbarn, Chicken coops and had 7 helpers. They loved putting their heads in the feed bag I was shoveling feces in. The chickens helped by pecking at my feet. I had to hide the chicken feeder as the goats wanted the left overs. Grabbed a few feet and filed some hooves down. 
Came in the house did 3 loads of laundry, dried them, vaccumed the house and put up Christmas inside. Then went out to feed. Gave the 2 donkeys next door some hay, and checked on all the girls. Decided it was a day. Now its time to start the Christmas candy & baking cookies! At least the day ends on a sweet note!😘


----------



## Boer Mama

Wow- good job @Moers kiko boars 🤩


----------



## Jessica84

Geez that was a productive day! 
I basically froze to death all day lol but I cleaned the dinning room real fast and took trash to the dumpster. Then dad had me check the cows. I can’t wear a coat while ultrasounding so froze. Then I cleaned up and dad and I parted the bred ones out and hauled to our rental field. Then my son asked if I wanted to watch his soccer game. I really didn’t but of course cheerfully said yes and sat on cold bleachers watching a game that I don’t know the second thing about, other then the ball needs to go in the net lol now I am curled up in my heating blanket defrosting before bed


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN Im sorry crime found its evil ways to your small town.
> 
> Today I cleaned out the Bbarn, Chicken coops and had 7 helpers. They loved putting their heads in the feed bag I was shoveling feces in. The chickens helped by pecking at my feet. I had to hide the chicken feeder as the goats wanted the left overs. Grabbed a few feet and filed some hooves down.
> Came in the house did 3 loads of laundry, dried them, vaccumed the house and put up Christmas inside. Then went out to feed. Gave the 2 donkeys next door some hay, and checked on all the girls. Decided it was a day. Now its time to start the Christmas candy & baking cookies! At least the day ends on a sweet note!😘


Thank you.

Well sounds like you were very busy! Yes baking cookies best way to end the day!

So while feeding this morning the hubby stated "isn't it supposed to already be raining" really honey. He did his part and before I could get inside the rain hit. . .


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Geez that was a productive day!
> I basically froze to death all day lol but I cleaned the dinning room real fast and took trash to the dumpster. Then dad had me check the cows. I can’t wear a coat while ultrasounding so froze. Then I cleaned up and dad and I parted the bred ones out and hauled to our rental field. Then my son asked if I wanted to watch his soccer game. I really didn’t but of course cheerfully said yes and sat on cold bleachers watching a game that I don’t know the second thing about, other then the ball needs to go in the net lol now I am curled up in my heating blanket defrosting before bed


Freezing to death is no good but at least you know the ball goes in the net. It's sad I read it fast getting ready for work and thought are they castrating calves after the game. Reread and wanted to go back to sleep lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

Did you tell him to keep quiet next time? 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We @Jessica84 , I hope you didnt get to cold or chilled. Im glad you went to his game. I bet he was thrilled you were there.
I do hope you dont get sick!


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> Did you tell him to keep quiet next time?


Lol no he’s so good about not complaining when something comes up and I can’t take him or watch him do something, and having animals we all know something usually does come up when there is something else going on. He was so upset that they lost badly on the game that I came to. Their school is not known for sports, it’s a IT and agricultural based school and I didn’t think their long run of loosing would change lol


----------



## Boer Mama

@Jessica84 I would never suggest you tell your kid to keep quiet about his game 😅
Even if they don’t do well, kids always enjoy having you there- even when they don’t act that way sometimes! 😆

I should have tagged @DDFN in that comment since I was commenting about her hubby staying quiet about the rain 😆 I think another comment snuck in as I was typing it so it didn’t go with the flow anymore…


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> @Jessica84 I would never suggest you tell your kid to keep quiet about his game
> Even if they don’t do well, kids always enjoy having you there- even when they don’t act that way sometimes!
> 
> I should have tagged @DDFN in that comment since I was commenting about her hubby staying quiet about the rain  I think another comment snuck in as I was typing it so it didn’t go with the flow anymore…


Lol just so you know I was not upset and was laughing over it thinking it was for me  but yes that does make more sense lol


----------



## Yuki

Well let’s see…. I made Christmas cookies, did some cleaning up outside. me and my mom made some homemade pizza for the family and I think we may play a card game to pass some time. It’s so wet here! I’ve had to help my grandma twice today with people getting stuck in her yard. We are currently under a tornado warning so that’s fun. It’s always something interesting going on around here.


----------



## Boer Mama

Hope you and your family stay safe and dry 😊


----------



## Yuki

Boer Mama said:


> Hope you and your family stay safe and dry 😊


Thanks. We are all good. The tornados were all around but thank goodness we didn’t get one.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍🤗


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Went to the dentist and had 5 teeth extracted. The numbing shots are starting to wear off, ouchy. Need to be on a soft food diet 3 or 4 days. So far Oyster Stew, different flavors of mashed potatoes, and scrambled eggs is all I can think up for soft foods. Any suggestions other than baby food?


----------



## Boer Mama

Veggie/fruit smoothies , cottage cheese can give you some protein… add cayenne to your eggs!
That’s not fun… hopefully they extracted whole teeth without shattering them. I had my wisdom teeth pulled and all the sockets were healing up except for one. I kept feeling something sharp with my tongue and finally used some tweezers and pulled out a chunk of tooth. Made me shudder to think of how painful that was and I didn’t even know it 😅
But once that piece was removed the socket healed up so that was good.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Boer Mama said:


> hopefully they extracted whole teeth without shattering them.


Well, long story short. A stuck oil plug, 2 foot length of steel pipe for more leverage. When the oil plug let loose, so did the ratchet and pipe. Busted and cracked a total of 10 teeth, mostly on the bottom in front and left rear top and bottom back molars. Required 7 extractions total. Had 2 top molars pulled a couple of weeks ago. Today it was the rest of my bottom teeth that couldn't be saved and a molar. And nope, all 3 of the molar teeth shattered, and had to be pulled out in sections. 

Thank you for the soft food suggestions. What does the cayenne contribute to healing a mouth? Spicy/hot is not a flavor I indulge in unless by accident. If it will be good for me, I could suck it up and go for it.


----------



## ksalvagno

How awful. Coconut oil has antibacterial properties. Swish a tablespoon of coconut oil in your mouth for 10 minutes then spit out in garbage. Hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

That sounds tasty good, coconut oil mouthwash, YES!  Thank you.


----------



## Jessica84

NigerianNewbie said:


> Went to the dentist and had 5 teeth extracted. The numbing shots are starting to wear off, ouchy. Need to be on a soft food diet 3 or 4 days. So far Oyster Stew, different flavors of mashed potatoes, and scrambled eggs is all I can think up for soft foods. Any suggestions other than baby food?


Oh that makes me cringe! My dentist has horses and he gives me a 10 minute speech on not feeding hay for a few days after pulling teeth. So I’ll just tell you be careful feeding hay lol
Today i went shopping. It was terrible, but I survived. I got some tacos from Costco, they are awesome and I went home to eat these tacos instead of fast food because I am a good girl and remembered I’m on a diet. Yeah then my husbands old dog got into my tacos. I didn’t have tacos for lunch! So then just wormed my daughters steer and let him out since we are in the 20s at night and she won’t have vacation until after next week. And now just waiting for my husbands sea container to show up.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Jessica84 said:


> 10 minute speech on not feeding hay for a few days after pulling teeth. So I’ll just tell you be careful feeding hay lol


Got a similar speech this afternoon. My solution will be to make 2 trips through the mud, rain, and freezing temps with both the water bucket and the hay. Twice a day..... I wonder if the weight of all the accumulated muck on the bottom of my boots could be considered heavy lifting, at least for my feet?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Jessica84 said:


> And now just waiting for my husbands sea container to show up.


Inquiring minds want to know, is this a salt water aquarium?


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I am laughing so very hard! Our corral is a total mess. It rained 4.5 inches and then when we put the cows in to part and check they make it 100X worse. Anyways my thighs are killing me from attempting to get around fast in that crud. My dad and I were talking and we are going to rent out the corral to the city people to work out In lol so yes! Trudging threw the mud is definitely considered something workout wise lol
No so a sea container is one of those metal box shipping container things that they have on the ships to ship things over seas, or you will see them on trains. I’ll get a picture of it tomorrow. I guess he ordered 2 of them for some reason. I just let him do his own thing and mind my own business lol


----------



## Boer Mama

So he just wants a big storage unit kind of… now you’ll have to worry about what he wants to buy to store in them 😜

@NigerianNewbie the coconut oil is a great idea, but remember to swish gently. You don’t want to cause any issue with the tissue. And I’m assuming they told you no straws, right? Somehow that sucking action can give you dry socket! Which is supposed to be painful… and I don’t think you need to deal with any more pain than What you’ve already had! Oh my gosh, that sounded so bad! I’m sorry 😢
The cayenne will help healing in general, iron in your blood. You can get it in capsul form at a health store if that’s easier. But take it in the morning if you have issues with getting to sleep. It really affects my mom and she won’t be able to sleep forever if she takes it in the afternoon… 
If you’re lucky enough to have your own butchering done and trust your meat, you can have some rare hamburger patty after a day or so and just use a fork to eat very small bites. Red meat will give the protein and iron needed to heal.
I was kind of sick of cottage cheese after a day or two 😂


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @Jessica84 I would never suggest you tell your kid to keep quiet about his game 😅
> Even if they don’t do well, kids always enjoy having you there- even when they don’t act that way sometimes! 😆
> 
> I should have tagged @DDFN in that comment since I was commenting about her hubby staying quiet about the rain 😆 I think another comment snuck in as I was typing it so it didn’t go with the flow anymore…


I just tell him to hush now lol.


----------



## DDFN

NigerianNewbie said:


> Well, long story short. A stuck oil plug, 2 foot length of steel pipe for more leverage. When the oil plug let loose, so did the ratchet and pipe. Busted and cracked a total of 10 teeth, mostly on the bottom in front and left rear top and bottom back molars. Required 7 extractions total. Had 2 top molars pulled a couple of weeks ago. Today it was the rest of my bottom teeth that couldn't be saved and a molar. And nope, all 3 of the molar teeth shattered, and had to be pulled out in sections.
> 
> Thank you for the soft food suggestions. What does the cayenne contribute to healing a mouth? Spicy/hot is not a flavor I indulge in unless by accident. If it will be good for me, I could suck it up and go for it.


Oh wow and ouch! Sorry it happened. Well the only thing that helped when I had dental surgery. (Nothing like yours though), years of having braces as a kid ended up making my gums not stay stuck to my teeth. So had some years ago skin grafts to reattach gun to teeth. Wasn't allowed to chew while they healed.
So I did what I called cat food. Canned ham and mayo made into a soft mush kept me going until I could eat real food again. Hoping for fast recovery. Are they putting in pegs for replacement crowns? Hang in there.


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh gosh @DDFN that cat food comment Mayo mix didn’t set well with me 😅
@NigerianNewbie you do have a blender, right? It’s soup season! You’ve got good timing for you accident at least 😊
I make my kids tomato soup… has everything in it and then a can of tomatoes to make it red. Lol
You can sweat some onions and garlic, celery, even carrots, then blend them up with some chicken stock. Add a leftover zucchini from your garden if you have any… add a large can tomato sauce and simmer with some basil and oregano then add some milk or cream to thicken it a bit.
You’ll have to forgo the grilled cheese for the time being tho…


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> So he just wants a big storage unit kind of… now you’ll have to worry about what he wants to buy to store in them
> 
> @NigerianNewbie the coconut oil is a great idea, but remember to swish gently. You don’t want to cause any issue with the tissue. And I’m assuming they told you no straws, right? Somehow that sucking action can give you dry socket! Which is supposed to be painful… and I don’t think you need to deal with any more pain than What you’ve already had! Oh my gosh, that sounded so bad! I’m sorry
> The cayenne will help healing in general, iron in your blood. You can get it in capsul form at a health store if that’s easier. But take it in the morning if you have issues with getting to sleep. It really affects my mom and she won’t be able to sleep forever if she takes it in the afternoon…
> If you’re lucky enough to have your own butchering done and trust your meat, you can have some rare hamburger patty after a day or so and just use a fork to eat very small bites. Red meat will give the protein and iron needed to heal.
> I was kind of sick of cottage cheese after a day or two


More tools I’m sure lol then again he’s working on his pilots license so maybe plane parts for his new plane  let’s hope not lol I’m fine with the tractor obsession since they come in handy around the ranch but let’s hope I don’t end up with a landing strip and a plane one day lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh ouch, @NigerianNewbie Im sorry. I’ve had a lot of dental work done and elbow macaroni boiled soft with butter and garlic always tasted good. It’s easily swallowed whole too. I hope you feel better and you heal without getting a dry socket. Clove oil tastes nasty but it’ll make the worst tooth pain manageable.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

GoofyGoat said:


> Clove oil tastes nasty but it’ll make the worst tooth pain manageable.


It darn sure does, used CO for the first couple of days after it happened.


----------



## ksalvagno

Put a drop of clove oil in the coconut oil.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You can mix a mild warm salt and water solution. Swish and spit. Dont swallow Any soups, chowders, can be put in a blender with fresh veggies and make a slurry. Mashed potatoes of both white & sweet potatoes. Meat, I would boil it and shred it. Honestly the easiest way to increase iron is with Geritol or XXX solution. They both get in your system rapidly.
I would rinse the mouth everytime after eating. Did they give you any numbzit, for pain. Any baby food or baby gels that stop teething pain, you can purchase at most stores. Ice packs on the outside and under your chin will help reduce swelling and pain. Sending prayers. So sorry this happened to you. 🛐🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗🙏


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Oh gosh @DDFN that cat food comment Mayo mix didn’t set well with me 😅
> @NigerianNewbie you do have a blender, right? It’s soup season! You’ve got good timing for you accident at least 😊
> I make my kids tomato soup… has everything in it and then a can of tomatoes to make it red. Lol
> You can sweat some onions and garlic, celery, even carrots, then blend them up with some chicken stock. Add a leftover zucchini from your garden if you have any… add a large can tomato sauce and simmer with some basil and oregano then add some milk or cream to thicken it a bit.
> You’ll have to forgo the grilled cheese for the time being tho…


Lol well it's not real cat food but the texture is the same lol


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> More tools I’m sure lol then again he’s working on his pilots license so maybe plane parts for his new plane  let’s hope not lol I’m fine with the tractor obsession since they come in handy around the ranch but let’s hope I don’t end up with a landing strip and a plane one day lol


Landing strips can come in handy lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Today we moved a cpl old pickups out of my way and I gathered up pallets, and ranch panels so I can be ready to build a hoop house tomorrow… I drive over to get some other t-posts and when I was trying to get turned around I got stuck in the mud 😆
I was watching it spray out behind me as I was trying to go. Even tho I just got new tires, they looked like slicks cus it was all packed in the tread. It’s been cold too! But the snow insulated the mud, so it wasn’t hard. I’m hoping that the temps tonight (Down to 10) will freeze it up for me to be able to drive out - now that I’ve gotten rid of the snow on top 😆
If not, I’ll tell my hubby I need him to pull me out. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## alwaystj9

To avoid doing Christmas things I climbed on top of the barn and worked on the roof. The goats will appreciate it even if everyone else is mad at me.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> To avoid doing Christmas things I climbed on top of the barn and worked on the roof. The goats will appreciate it even if everyone else is mad at me.


Just tell them you had to make Santa's landing pad for Christmas day!


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] I cringed reading about your teeth. That had to be a painful injury and the pain just keeps coming. You’re not going to even get to enjoy all the holiday goodies. Are you going to need dental implants once you’re all healed up from the extractions? 

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] I think you should make your mud pen a work out area for city folk. Better yet, have a 30 day ranch hand boot camp where they come and run around in the mud, muck out stalls, move hay, and pay you to do it all.


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s a great idea @FizzyGoats ! Then she can forget about getting a job away from home… she’ll run a ranch camp and while they’re swimming in mud she’ll be swimming in $$ 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] I cringed reading about your teeth. That had to be a painful injury and the pain just keeps coming. You’re not going to even get to enjoy all the holiday goodies. Are you going to need dental implants once you’re all healed up from the extractions?


Yeah, the holiday goodies are going to be tough to willingly pass over. I've got the 2nd stomach also. Haven't been long putting some pecan pralines into containers for the first Christmas gathering this Monday. Want to at least eat a few pieces for a taste test, and because pralines are one of my favorites. Didn't though.

Unfortunately, due to a couple of preexisting medical type issues, I cannot be a candidate for implants. Sigh. To the best of my understanding, my teeth will be replaced with some kind of a bridge that will span other teeth and attach to hold everything in place. Knock on wood, other than losing baby teeth I've not had a tooth extraction before. I DON'T LIKE HAVING EXTRACTIONS ONE LITTLE BIT!


----------



## alwaystj9

I have the bridge like you describe. It's working well...just a pain to clean under. Get a waterpik with the bridge attachment, it helps. It was too aggravating fitting dental floss under the bridge.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Pecan pralines are so yummy. I would be a bit grumpy having to pass on so many holiday treats. Hopefully you like pudding, cheesecake, or some other soft goodies that you can have little tastes of.


----------



## DDFN

Well it's been a nice sunshine day but cold winds. Got 4 rafters up today. Have 2 more cut to fit but ran out of time. Picked up 10 more pounds of nails. Once we get those 2 rafters up we will be 1/3 of the way done lol still no were near done










So my brother in law reached out about his friends daughter apparently has a rare type of cancer. The tumors on her brain and spine they can not remove. She wants to be a teacher for a day, visit a planetarium and observatory. So it looks like we got 2 out of the 3 arranged. Only problem I have is with the flu and stuff going around I asked if we could push off the teaching or find a more sterile environment to let her teach in. My room is like the plague and I worry that part of her bucket list may make the time shorter than the year they have been estimated they have shorter. Praying for the family and she seems to be such a strong child


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh, that is sad. How old is she?
I can’t imagine getting that news as a parent. Heartbreaking 💔


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Oh, that is sad. How old is she?
> I can’t imagine getting that news as a parent. Heartbreaking 💔


15! She was adopted as a baby and she has 8 other siblings with her adoptive parents. Her adoptive father is a preacher at an area small church. It's a sad situation. It was mentioned that they didn't know if they would have time to get involved with the make a wish process so we started finding solutions to help with the bucket list. That's just too young to have to go through this stuff.


----------



## Jessica84

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] I cringed reading about your teeth. That had to be a painful injury and the pain just keeps coming. You’re not going to even get to enjoy all the holiday goodies. Are you going to need dental implants once you’re all healed up from the extractions?
> 
> [mention]Jessica84 [/mention] I think you should make your mud pen a work out area for city folk. Better yet, have a 30 day ranch hand boot camp where they come and run around in the mud, muck out stalls, move hay, and pay you to do it all.


Yes! I think that would do nicely! Also brings to mind a gal I sold some goats to. She does a BandB and will actually charge extra for the “ranch experience” to feed the animals. And here I am on some days willing to pay someone to feed my animals for me lol 
Yesterday was a long and didn’t feel like a eventful day on getting things done. I had my 4H meeting. We just went over general things so the new kids are prepared for expo and fairs and such. Then I asked them to write down what they want to learn this year since this is ultimately their group. It was fun to read after. Most want to learn about baby goats lol one wanted to know how to keep his future market wethers strong and healthy. And a girl who wants to raise goats would like to know all there is on breeding goats. I have such a good group of kids this year! I’m excited especially since I’m probably giving up being a leader after this year. 
I then had to take my son to meet his date for formal. That made me feel old :/ 
Then I didn’t want to cook so ordered Mexican food and since my brother and his wife just got home last night from having their baby I got them some food and got to meet my niece. Not to brag or anything but she already loves me lol snuggled right in on me and didn’t move.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent 🙏🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

@Jessica84 oooh… that new baby smell 😍
I’ll get my dose of it in February when my 2nd grandkid arrives. Now you don’t feel too old anymore huh? 😉
I hope you have a great year of 4H and I’m glad you have a great group of kids. This will be our first year doing 4H, now that my daughter is 8 and can have an animal project. I’m a little nervous taking it on thinking about all the meetings on top of their activities but I suppose I can buck up and get thru it 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 Awww a new baby? And No pictures? What?¡ ¿ ALWAYS PICTURES! Geeeez😘


----------



## Jessica84

She’s not my baby so I can’t share pictures on here :/ but she is adorable!!!! And so tiny. Gosh it’s been 14 years since I held a baby.


----------



## DDFN

Spent most of the day on scaffolding but now have half of the rafters up! At least it was 33 degrees when we started and the sun was out. It was back down ro 36 degrees after the high of 39 lol it felt warmer than yesterday is the funny thing.


----------



## Boer Mama

I cleaned out the stalls in the barn and have fresh straw bedding ready for kidding 😍
I also added a bunch of bedding into the hoop shelter. Wheelbarrow and pitchfork work… I’ll be feeling that some tomorrow 😆
I also decided I’m gonna pick up 3 more ranch panels while in town tomorrow and double the size of the hoop shelter. My husbands gonna be thrilled 😆


----------



## MellonFriend

Your barn is looking amazing! I'm sure it's just going to be fantastic when it's finished. Do you plan on having it wired for electricity?


----------



## DDFN

MellonFriend said:


> Your barn is looking amazing! I'm sure it's just going to be fantastic when it's finished. Do you plan on having it wired for electricity?


Aww thanks! Well I would love to but that has to go on back burner for now. It's costing so much for the wood. One day it will be finished. I may have to think about doing a diluted bleach spray on some if the wood because of the rain exposure and length of time it is taking to get under roof.


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> I cleaned out the stalls in the barn and have fresh straw bedding ready for kidding
> I also added a bunch of bedding into the hoop shelter. Wheelbarrow and pitchfork work… I’ll be feeling that some tomorrow
> I also decided I’m gonna pick up 3 more ranch panels while in town tomorrow and double the size of the hoop shelter. My husbands gonna be thrilled


Oh it’s always so exciting when you start getting ready for kids! How much longer do you have until they start?
I am now officially dreading kidding. I had a appointment with the specialist today. I honestly thought it was going to be a waste of time since doctors love to push drugs and hormones at a person instead of fix a actual problem. But she was awesome! We agreed on a hysterectomy and excision surgery. I’m agreeing with this thinking it’s going to me in like April since it took that long with the first surgery. Nope February 10th……….right in the middle of kidding! I’ll be down for 8 weeks if she doesn’t run into issues. So I guess we are going to see how well I trained this 14 year old home schooled daughter of mine because she is in charge this year. I don’t know if I should laugh or cry. Guess I’ll know by middle of April


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh wow, that is coming up at a rather inconvenient time for you @Jessica84. I hope all the girls do a great job and know how to take care of the kids so your daughter can just enjoy taking it all in!
My kidding isn’t until Feb 5th for my earliest date. So I’ve got time to wait. We had the tractor going and a big bale of straw put out- way more than I needed for the hoop shelter, so I decided I’d take fluffiest of it and get it in the barn. So might as well clean the barn up too 🤷🏼‍♀️
On the bright side about your surgery being sooner than later (other than hopefully helping you feel better!) you’ll be all recovered and on your feet when 4H gets going good 😊


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no we are in full swing of 4H. The kids need 8 hours of learning before they can show at the fair in may. So I already called another leader that is on pins and needles for me to leave so she can have the group lol and told her I’m going to need help getting the kids their hours.
The only real thing I’m worried about with the does is the babies getting cold. So since I cut down to 21 I think we can go ahead and feed them in the shelter and close it up on cold and night. But the good thing is I am pretty sure they are nice and spaced out on kidding, since I had to take the bucks out a few times because they were causing issues when I had my last surgery and didn’t want to deal with them lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] I bet your daughter will surprise you, maybe even surprise herself by how well she handles kidding season and how much she learns. It’ll be a lot for her, but taking the reins is the way you really learn to ride. Plus, she has her own personal expert to ask any questions she may have.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welk my kidding starts in January. 😱Excited, nervously dredding it with all this crazy weather. But today I took a break. Fed early, showered, went to Tulsa, met a friend at lunch,after buying horse & dog food . Lol Gave her, her homade turtles. Came home, baked 5 dozen sugar cookies, 4 dozen chocolate chip cookies, 5 doz lemon cookies, 5 dozen monster cookies, made 40 reeses peanut butter cups, and cleaned the kitchen. Its been a good day off. Lol Back to cleaning the barns and prepping for Thursday , tommorrow!😁
@Jessica84 Your young lady will be just fine. She has been their with you for years! Dont worry.


----------



## Jessica84

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]Jessica84 [/mention] I bet your daughter will surprise you, maybe even surprise herself by how well she handles kidding season and how much she learns. It’ll be a lot for her, but taking the reins is the way you really learn to ride. Plus, she has her own personal expert to ask any questions she may have.


I think she will too. And worse case I can talk her threw it or we can get grandma. Grandma isn’t young but she knows what to do. But Savanna has been with me during every kidding almost and although she has never had to help deliver I have explained everything when I’ve had to assist. So it could definitely be worse. 
I think I have it figured out on making it easier on her. Usually I just have them out in the field with access to come into shelter and when they kid or getting close I bring them in and put in a stall. I think if I put the yearlings in another pen I’ll have enough room to lock them up at night with some hay and just give them the small pen out front. A lot of them are not the easiest to catch. 
Oh Moers that is so very close! And you have the holiday season to keep you busy make make the time fly…….maybe more then your wanting?????


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] That’s a lot to do in day. If I was closer, I’d be an official taster for all that baking you’re doing. Lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've been MIA but not on purpose! The last few weeks have been so crazy and busy here. Unfortunately, my father is not doing well, he is in stage 4 COPD and has a rare micro bacterium that has basically taken over his lungs that can't be treated as the medications nearly killed him  Basically his lungs are failing, along with some other issues I am sure are stressing his body. We made the 12 hour drive a little over a week ago to go visit but he ended up in the hospital with pneumonia. He looked much better when we had to leave to come home and has since gotten on Hospice care and said he and my step mom (who also has major health issues) has also gotten Hospice care. A beloved neighbor takes great care of them, so between Hospice and the neighbors they are in great hands. But it's so hard having them so far away, especially right now when I know we need to spend as much time with them as possible. I wanted to try and fly down to spend more time, but not with this crazy brutal winter storm coming in, I need to be here right now. Just so hard to be away from them. But some family are going down to spend Christmas with them so they will have loved ones there visiting.
My husband has been on vacation the last week and all we've done is run, run, run. errands. Shopping. Christmas party 3 hours away with my family. Finding out my sisters ex husband passed away Sunday morning was heartbreaking. My niece is the one who hosted the party and I am so devastated for her. My step siblings lost their father last month. This has not been the year for fathers in our family....not at all.

This morning we drove 3 recip does 2 hours away to implant embryos. 2 of 3 were able to be implanted. I hadn't been feeling well since yesterday, sinus/allergy stuff again so I crashed for about 2 hours. Then went out and one recip was shivering and not looking like she was feeling good, low temp. So I worked on her all afternoon and evening and last check she seemed to be coming out of it -fingers crossed-

Tomorrow I need to shop for Christmas dinner stuff, we have a family Christmas party for my husband's family coming up that we need to try and finish shopping for, and need to work on trimming goats feet and trying to figure out a plan to keep everyone as warm as possible once the winter storm and brutal cold comes in. 
Whew. I definitely won't complain about being bored....I want to have a boring day.


----------



## GoofyGoat

HoosierShadow said:


> I've been MIA but not on purpose! The last few weeks have been so crazy and busy here. Unfortunately, my father is not doing well, he is in stage 4 COPD and has a rare micro bacterium that has basically taken over his lungs that can't be treated as the medications nearly killed him  Basically his lungs are failing, along with some other issues I am sure are stressing his body. We made the 12 hour drive a little over a week ago to go visit but he ended up in the hospital with pneumonia. He looked much better when we had to leave to come home and has since gotten on Hospice care and said he and my step mom (who also has major health issues) has also gotten Hospice care. A beloved neighbor takes great care of them, so between Hospice and the neighbors they are in great hands. But it's so hard having them so far away, especially right now when I know we need to spend as much time with them as possible. I wanted to try and fly down to spend more time, but not with this crazy brutal winter storm coming in, I need to be here right now. Just so hard to be away from them. But some family are going down to spend Christmas with them so they will have loved ones there visiting.
> My husband has been on vacation the last week and all we've done is run, run, run. errands. Shopping. Christmas party 3 hours away with my family. Finding out my sisters ex husband passed away Sunday morning was heartbreaking. My niece is the one who hosted the party and I am so devastated for her. My step siblings lost their father last month. This has not been the year for fathers in our family....not at all.
> 
> This morning we drove 3 recip does 2 hours away to implant embryos. 2 of 3 were able to be implanted. I hadn't been feeling well since yesterday, sinus/allergy stuff again so I crashed for about 2 hours. Then went out and one recip was shivering and not looking like she was feeling good, low temp. So I worked on her all afternoon and evening and last check she seemed to be coming out of it -fingers crossed-
> 
> Tomorrow I need to shop for Christmas dinner stuff, we have a family Christmas party for my husband's family coming up that we need to try and finish shopping for, and need to work on trimming goats feet and trying to figure out a plan to keep everyone as warm as possible once the winter storm and brutal cold comes in.
> Whew. I definitely won't complain about being bored....I want to have a boring day.


I’m so sorry things have been so rough. Hang in there!


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]HoosierShadow [/mention] I’m really sorry about your dad and all the loss your family has been going through. With everything going on and all you’re doing, you must just be run ragged.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry about your dad and family.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww @HoosierShadow . Geeez tnats awful about the losses. I do hope your Father gets to feeling better. Sounds like you need to rest & take a.little care for you too. 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@FizzyGoats ...how well do you like cookies & candy. I need an honest taste tester! Anytime, just stopby Ill put on the coffee and you can taste away!😘


----------



## Jessica84

Oh hoosiershadow I can’t tell you how sorry I am


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏🤗


----------



## FizzyGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> @FizzyGoats ...how well do you like cookies & candy. I need an honest taste tester! Anytime, just stopby Ill put on the coffee and you can taste away!


I could live off cookies and candy! 

So today, other than cleaning the barns, coops, and pens, we made breeze blockers hoping to not have to lock everything down for the entire upcoming cold snap. We used that clear plastic runner material (that you put over carpet or stairs in a high traffic area), cut it in strips, weighted the ends, and screwed it to the doors. We can still shut the actual doors when we want them in or it’s super cold. 

The does and dog figured it out immediately. The bucks were terrified (theirs is the little door) and are taking some time to adjust to this suspicious change.


----------



## Jessica84

Well if we are going to talk cookies and Candy I need to hide from you guys lol I am attempting to loose weight at the moment so you need to start with “Jessica don’t read” lol totally giving you guys a hard time since I have a sweet tooth. My dad is the one I need to speak to since he tried to give me a snickers at 9am this morning! 
It was foggy and cold and windy so I thought I would stay indoors for the most part. Hahaha I own goats! When I went out to check water I heard babies, found 3 very cold babies that Tempest had. Got them dry and a heat lamp on them and went to check Citori since I swore she would go first! Yep she was in labor. So figured out stalls and made her up one then got her moved in since the wind was so nasty. Went to hang a tarp to help block the wind more and heard pushing. A cute little tail sticking out. My dad came out to help with the tarp and ended up holding a goat. But she had triplet girls. Not the best pictures since I was freezing but here they all are (hopefully that comes threw it’s not showing up)
Now I am still defrosting more and then need to take my son to some meeting for FFA and I have to be there I guess.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooo Babies! I loves da Babies! So CUTE! 
I made more reeses peanut butter cups, so my 75 are made! I went to the store and bought the rest of the groceries. 
Came home and filled all the water troughs moved hay to inside the sheds. Put straw inside sheds. Git everyone fed and seperated. So all can be inside and stay warm. Even the LGDS. 
Unlike @Jessica84 , no babies here😩.
Tommorrow Ill just be cleaning house and finishing making pinwheels, and covered pretzels, & no bake cookies! 
Saying prayers for all of you, your families & animals. Stay safe, be protected. 🛐


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww so adorable 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well today is Christmas Eve. Our water in the house froze the 21st. We have bought 40 gallons of water. We had our 1st Christmas gathering, and explained no water to everyone, it actually was funny. The food was eaten, gifts opened, and we teased each other unmercifully!😘 
Today I went out, broke ice out of troughs, heated up the ice on the stove, and put it back in the buckets as warm water. Sent goodies to my neighbors, and packed up to go to Moms. Im doing laundry, and filling water jugs at Moms. Lol Merry Christmas Eve! Im tired and very thankful the worst of the storm is over!


----------



## Jessica84

It is so hard without running water. It’s not the end of the world without it but sure does make it harder and appreciate running water. I’m sorry and sure hope it warms up for you soon. 
I woke up at 5 and that was NOT the plan since the kids talked me into playing video games last night until 12. The stupid detector that picks up a gas leak got unplugged then went off because the battery was low. I stewed for 2 hours then got the strong stuff from the coffee shop lol then I just finished up wrapping presents and fed the new bottle babies. Chased tempest down to get back in with her kids for the night and worked on where I’m going to put the bottle babies since we are going to get almost 9 inches of rain in 8 days. I will not complain, I will not complain lol


----------



## DDFN

So sorry that happened . Well my back is killing me now from breaking manure of hooves, ice out if buckets and the cold. Never been the same since the car wreck and this weather doesn't help it any more.
Hang in there everyone !


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> Thank You and me too! Glad it was me and not him because at least I can move a bit faster. I have lag screws in the higher boards at the top scaffolding he was on but didn't even think about putting them in the others since they were only 2x4s. I had 2 screws and a nail. Redid that one this evening after it happened but plan to double check all the others before we have it happen again. That side has 4 rough cut boards over the 2x4s and under each two pairs of rough cut they have another 2x4 that fits it between the others to keep them from skidding around. So when it dropped the scaffolding slat boards didn't slide off due to the boards catching underneath. We always over do stuff and it takes us forever to do anything but at least multiple safeties do their job.
> 
> Thanks again I feel blessed.


@DDFN dont scare us like that. Glad you guys are ok


----------



## Boer Mama

@Moers kiko boars you haven’t had water since the 21rst? Gosh, I hope you can get that going again soon!
I remembered to go plug in the heat lamp in Our well house. That’s usually where it freezes up right where it comes up in the line.
@Jessica84 your new bottle babies from the triplets? Do you pull a thing more than a twin?
I’m glad you heard and found the babies!

@DDFN I hope you’re back feels better so you can enjoy Christmas 🙏🍀🎄

today I extended my hoop shelter out, then filled with a bunch of straw, did chores early, showered and got ready to go. Drove to the in Laws for Christmas Eve at their house. It started raining freezing rain while there. So driving home was a bit nerve racking for 2 hours since we kept it at 60mph… but we made it safely and kids are enjoying their presents and can’t wait till morning to open the rest of them. Lol


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> @DDFN dont scare us like that. Glad you guys are ok


Thanks! Well I will try not to scare anyone again. We took the last 2 days off due to negat8be wind chills and not wanting to die before Christmas. Hope you all have a safe and nice Christmas over seas!


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @Moers kiko boars you haven’t had water since the 21rst? Gosh, I hope you can get that going again soon!
> I remembered to go plug in the heat lamp in Our well house. That’s usually where it freezes up right where it comes up in the line.
> @Jessica84 your new bottle babies from the triplets? Do you pull a thing more than a twin?
> I’m glad you heard and found the babies!
> 
> @DDFN I hope you’re back feels better so you can enjoy Christmas 🙏🍀🎄
> 
> today I extended my hoop shelter out, then filled with a bunch of straw, did chores early, showered and got ready to go. Drove to the in Laws for Christmas Eve at their house. It started raining freezing rain while there. So driving home was a bit nerve racking for 2 hours since we kept it at 60mph… but we made it safely and kids are enjoying their presents and can’t wait till morning to open the rest of them. Lol


Thank you! I have been doing back stretches since last night, all natural muscle relaxers and Motrin. Fingers crossed as I am about to dress up as a reindeer and head up to my parents to pass out gifts. Dad is Santa Claus lol. We had our first hunt for the Christmas pickle last night. The person that found it got a lottery ticket lol and a quarter. So my sister won a quarter basically.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## DDFN

Well pics before we started passing out gifts. Time to get back to the north pole soon lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like you’re going to have fun🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN Thats a great picture! Hope you are feeling better. 
Heres how my day started


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Isnt It fun breaking out 10 inches of ice? I entertained Gypsy,


----------



## Boer Mama

Morning workout so you can eat a few more of those yummy Christmas cookies you made 😉


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Isnt It fun breaking out 10 inches of ice? I entertained Gypsy,
> View attachment 243422
> 
> View attachment 243421


Thanks. I broke one ornament on the tee digging gifts out to pass out. They didn't know my back was bothering me when I started lol stretching it out again now as I type. 

I threatened to take the sawzall to the ice today. Looks like you got your workout in too! Why do the critters enjoy watching us struggle so much lol 

Stay warm!


----------



## ksalvagno

Great picture DDFN! I hope it will start warming up for you, Moers Kiko!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN ..Salon Pas topical patches👍

@ksalvagno ..thankyou! Im hopeful today too🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics. 😊

Wow, that ice is truly thick. 🥴😮


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes maam. Thats why my house pipes froze..too cold..to quick!


----------



## DDFN

Thanks! Well we had horse camp scheduled today but had to sent kids home early as the temps never got up to the predicted temp and it started snowing. 

Shifting tomorrow's camp scheduled times too. Talk about fun.

I will have to check the patches out too! Thanks !


----------



## Boer Mama

We actually had a nice sunny day without wind! I spent almost the entire day outside getting a lot done before tomorrows rainy weather comes. We are going to be a big muddy mess after todays thaw out and the rain on top of it 😕


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> @Moers kiko boars you haven’t had water since the 21rst? Gosh, I hope you can get that going again soon!
> I remembered to go plug in the heat lamp in Our well house. That’s usually where it freezes up right where it comes up in the line.
> @Jessica84 your new bottle babies from the triplets? Do you pull a thing more than a twin?
> I’m glad you heard and found the babies!
> 
> @DDFN I hope you’re back feels better so you can enjoy Christmas
> 
> today I extended my hoop shelter out, then filled with a bunch of straw, did chores early, showered and got ready to go. Drove to the in Laws for Christmas Eve at their house. It started raining freezing rain while there. So driving home was a bit nerve racking for 2 hours since we kept it at 60mph… but we made it safely and kids are enjoying their presents and can’t wait till morning to open the rest of them. Lol


Sorry I started to reply to you then got side tracked.
But yes I pull anything over 2. Of someone kids a single soon after I’ll slip one of the extras in and graft on but if not bottle babies it is. I had a few issues in the past over kids fighting over teats, one doe ended up not allowing the kids to nurse because she was so sore and after my best doe got mastitis and lost have her udder I just pull them now. It makes it easier getting them on a bottle at a few days old then fight with them if a issue comes up when they are older. I like less issues lol 
Well Christmas was fine here. The kids didn’t feel too hot so it was kinda laid back this year. Yesterday we got ready for this 10 days of rain and now up to 11 inches in those days.
This morning has been……..eventful lol Bear had a vet appointment to get a physical before she can get spayed. Some stupid thing they are doing now. Money hungry if you ask me lol we kept her in the house so she wouldn’t be all muddy and that wasn’t fun. She was not happy being in the house. Me and my son had to pack her to the truck then she cried the whole 45 minutes and decided to crap in my truck. It was so bad I was driving and gagging so we had to pull over and clean it up. 
Got there and she wasn’t having that! Took me and my son to drag her inside. Everyone was scared of her but she wanted to visit. Got her weighed, 75 pounds at 6 months. Then the vet come in and they fell in love with each other. It was kinda cute! He sat on the ground and loved on her and she just sucked it up. He made sure she had something to guard then did his thing. Then they won’t having a opening to fix her until the end of February! So now it’s crossing our fingers she doesn’t come into heat in the next two months. Not thrilled about that. 
And now It’s pouring so will probably take down the tree and find whatever I can do Inside to keep me sane!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Your trip to the vet office sounds familiar. Lol. How old is Bear? Growing up, most our LGDs didn’t go into heat until between 10-14 months old. So you’ll probably be safe until February.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well today...I have water again...so I filled ALL the water troughs, buckets, and filled to the rim!🤣😂 Then I cleaned the Birthing barn and chicken coop. I moved the dividers for the creep feeders out of the birthing barn. Moved Tinkerbell, Smokin and Frosty in their. All the younger doelings and Gwen will move to the goat house.
Got all the birthing pods cleaned out, wood chipped and straw in. So now, hopefully, they will settle down and be ready for the wee ones.
Then washed clothes, dishes, and now going out to feed all these brats in a different place! Lol


----------



## Jessica84

FizzyGoats said:


> Your trip to the vet office sounds familiar. Lol. How old is Bear? Growing up, most our LGDs didn’t go into heat until between 10-14 months old. So you’ll probably be safe until February.


She is 6 months old, so will be 8 months by the time she gets fixed. I really hope she doesn’t come into heat before then! 
Oh Moers you have been busy!!!! Great job! Now jump on a plane and come do mine before you start having kids lol 
Well I didn’t count correctly and thought that the two does I hand bred were due February 1st. Last night Godiva showed me I was wrong. To save the nasty details she had a beautiful buck kid and a DOA stunning doeling. I didn’t get to bed till late (or early). Slept in a little and when I went to do bottles. Godiva was straining so freaked out thinking I some how missed a kid. Went back in and nope just the two. Realized that little boy can’t get up on his front legs so didn’t eat all night except for when I helped him latch on and get full right after he was born. So milked Godiva and gave him a bottle and then later him on. Then every 2 hours! So not much time for anything else.
I realize even with the buffet mineral system I’m going to need to give Bose too. So my fun day tomorrow will be giving all the does a Bose shot. After this next doe they SHOULDNT be due until February lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness @Jessica84 im so sorry for the loss of your doeling. I do hope your little man gets better. Ive had good results fron Selenium/Vit e gel. Just a touch on my little finger in the mouth of the newborns. Sounds like you need a nice night of rest!


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> She is 6 months old, so will be 8 months by the time she gets fixed. I really hope she doesn’t come into heat before then!
> Oh Moers you have been busy!!!! Great job! Now jump on a plane and come do mine before you start having kids lol
> Well I didn’t count correctly and thought that the two does I hand bred were due February 1st. Last night Godiva showed me I was wrong. To save the nasty details she had a beautiful buck kid and a DOA stunning doeling. I didn’t get to bed till late (or early). Slept in a little and when I went to do bottles. Godiva was straining so freaked out thinking I some how missed a kid. Went back in and nope just the two. Realized that little boy can’t get up on his front legs so didn’t eat all night except for when I helped him latch on and get full right after he was born. So milked Godiva and gave him a bottle and then later him on. Then every 2 hours! So not much time for anything else.
> I realize even with the buffet mineral system I’m going to need to give Bose too. So my fun day tomorrow will be giving all the does a Bose shot. After this next doe they SHOULDNT be due until February lol


Sorry for your loss. It always seems to be the cute doelings you end up losing.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] I’m so happy you FINALLY have water again. And my gosh, you did so much. Looks great. 

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] Oh, I’m sorry you lost a beautiful doeling. I hope the buckling gets stronger and can start nursing on his own. I bet you’re exhausted.


----------



## Boer Mama

So sorry for your loss Jessica 😓

@Moers kiko boars, busy day today! Good job! Those definitely look like birthing pods. Lol
How long have you used them? Do the girls stay in them on their own or do you have to block them off to keep them in place?
Hopefully your done with hard freezes so you dont have to break ice in your full troughs 😅

today I took down Christmas and did some much needed cleaning. I also spent some time sawing up some fire wood from our downed tree…


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! I got the little guy a BOSE shot and I think we finally filled up the bottomless pit which is his stomach. He’s not a vigorous nurser and I didn’t want to slam him with milk if he went all night without eating. Godiva I don’t think is doing too great. She has a lot of nasty coming out so I got some uterus boluses and put in her and just went ahead and started on antibiotics. The kid was not freshly dead in there so I’m hoping what is coming out is from it and not her. 
It’s a day though! Went to feed cows and got stuck. Had to get the tractor and unload the hay and spread around with it then pull the truck out. Made spaghetti before seeing if I had any sauce and did not so had to go to the store. So I gave up on the day and watched tick tock until bottle time.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! I got the little guy a BOSE shot and I think we finally filled up the bottomless pit which is his stomach. He’s not a vigorous nurser and I didn’t want to slam him with milk if he went all night without eating. Godiva I don’t think is doing too great. She has a lot of nasty coming out so I got some uterus boluses and put in her and just went ahead and started on antibiotics. The kid was not freshly dead in there so I’m hoping what is coming out is from it and not her. 
It’s a day though! Went to feed cows and got stuck. Had to get the tractor and unload the hay and spread around with it then pull the truck out. Made spaghetti before seeing if I had any sauce and did not so had to go to the store. So I gave up on the day and watched tick tock until bottle time.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Jessica84 My goodness, I’m sorry Godiva isn’t doing well. I’m sure she’ll respond to your attentive care. I hope you get some time to relax.
@Moers kiko boars …yay water! Barn looks great! Busy bustling lady…take a breather!

Well, my weeks been distressing…my son, his wife and grandkids got stuck in SC thanks to the Southwest Airlines fiasco so all the food I had made for them spoiled. 😡 
Then my little Winky developed neurological symptoms and a rash all over her body…it was a major staph infection that came out of the blue. So, to the vet…she’s on two different antibiotics steroids and has to be bathed every day…trying to give a 70lb goat a bath, letting the medicated shampoo sit on her for 10 minutes then washing it off is a complete nightmare. We have to take her to tractor supply to do it because we don’t have a tub we can get her in. Poor baby she’s going to hate us when this is over. Then yesterday clumps of hair started falling out and she’s chewing herself raw.I feel so bad for her.
To top it off, apparently the neighborhood thinks this is the pace to dump their unwanted, skinny sick animals….we had a boer doe show up last week then yesterday, I find a horse in the front pasture….I have no other horses so it’s not a herd thing but there’s this big old chestnut ….ugh! I’m going to get animal control to come get it. I’m not set up nor do I want a horse. People make me so mad dumping their animals😡🤯


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> @Jessica84 My goodness, I’m sorry Godiva isn’t doing well. I’m sure she’ll respond to your attentive care. I hope you get some time to relax.
> @Moers kiko boars …yay water! Barn looks great! Busy bustling lady…take a breather!
> 
> Well, my weeks been distressing…my son, his wife and grandkids got stuck in SC thanks to the Southwest Airlines fiasco so all the food I had made for them spoiled. 😡
> Then my little Winky developed neurological symptoms and a rash all over her body…it was a major staph infection that came out of the blue. So, to the vet…she’s on two different antibiotics steroids and has to be bathed every day…trying to give a 70lb goat a bath, letting the medicated shampoo sit on her for 10 minutes then washing it off is a complete nightmare. We have to take her to tractor supply to do it because we don’t have a tub we can get her in. Poor baby she’s going to hate us when this is over. Then yesterday clumps of hair started falling out and she’s chewing herself raw.I feel so bad for her.
> To top it off, apparently the neighborhood thinks this is the pace to dump their unwanted, skinny sick animals….we had a boer doe show up last week then yesterday, I find a horse in the front pasture….I have no other horses so it’s not a herd thing but there’s this big old chestnut ….ugh! I’m going to get animal control to come get it. I’m not set up nor do I want a horse. People make me so mad dumping their animals😡🤯


I can't even process what goes through people's minds to dump animals.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. I hope everyone's animals get better. Sorry about the horse getting dumped in your pasture.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @Jessica84 , maybe all.the 💩 stuff is over now. And it will.only get better from here.
@GoofyGoat ..Im sorry about your family! Thats why awful. And the animals? Only good thing, you will.be good to them. Im so sorry your little one is going thru this stressful ordeal. Hopefully the meds will start healing her.
Thankyou @FizzyGoats ...Its just time to Be Ready....as if I could🤣😂
@Boer Mama ..Ive had them for about 5 years now. No.they each pick their own, and just always go to it.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 I am so sorry 😞


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a sad baby😢


----------



## Boer Mama

This morning the chipper guys came to clean up the trimmings that the power company trimmed away from the lines. They gave me a dump load of wood chips! I don’t think their whole trailer dumped out, probably frozen in the back some. But I still got a good amount!
So I was wheel barrowing it to the goat pen in front of the feeders. Help keep it from being too muddy there. It was cold and windy out there, but I wanted to get it done before it snows tonight and gets muddy again!
One good thing about the wind is it does dry out the mud. And we had some many big trucks coming in and out and the tractor and the CAT going the last cpl days in the mud that our driveway is just a super big rut filled mess right now 😆


----------



## ksalvagno

GoofyGoat - poor little thing

BoerMama - how great to get the chips for free!


----------



## Boer Mama

@Moers kiko boars that’s really cool the girls all go to the designated spot to kid. Mine always seem to want to go out into coyote territory and I have to drag them in to a stall and block it off 😅
@GoofyGoat I hope your girl recovers quickly so she can move on to forgive you ❤
hopefully animal control will be able to find that horse a good home. I imagine the feed prices are contributing to people dumping their animals 😓


----------



## DDFN

Been working on the new barn. About 60% of the rafters are up. Slowly getting there.



















Well looks like my LGD has an ear hematoma now. Going to do a fine needle aspirate tonight to be sure. It better not be a tumor. But it has came up really fast.


----------



## ksalvagno

The barn looks great! Ear hematoma on dog, what a pain.


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> The barn looks great! Ear hematoma on dog, what a pain.


Thanks! It's coming along so slow that I will probably need to either do a diluted bleach spray or diluted vinegar spray on the wood when we finally get done. It's getting weathered and some mildew looking spots in some spots in the headers so far. 

Well got the hematoma drained for the night. Started prednisone and vitamin c after getting it cleaned up. Going to look a bit bad for a while. Will drain again tomorrow. Fun times but he is such a nice dog didn't even need the hubby to hold him to drain it. Love maremmas! Really wished more breeders in the area for them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree that barn is looking really good! @DDFN . Im sorry about your pups ear. Hope it heals up quickly. 
Today I moved 4 round bales of hay, unwrapped and placed in the cradles in different paddocks. My 3 pregos in the Birthing barn pen, tore up my gate, and ran with the young doelings. I had to put up a modified gate thats heavier material. These preggo hormones are raging! And Im tired of them. So far they are still getting along with each other, but head butting thru the fences with everyone else!🤬


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> I agree that barn is looking really good! @DDFN . Im sorry about your pups ear. Hope it heals up quickly.
> Today I moved 4 round bales of hay, unwrapped and placed in the cradles in different paddocks. My 3 pregos in the Birthing barn pen, tore up my gate, and ran with the young doelings. I had to put up a modified gate thats heavier material. These preggo hormones are raging! And Im tired of them. So far they are still getting along with each other, but head butting thru the fences with everyone else!🤬


Thank you and thank you. Oh no! Sorry they tore down your gate. Hopefully they will settle their hormones soon.


----------



## Boer Mama

At least it looks like the sun was shining for your barn build today @DDFN - hoping the weather continues to hold for you!

and good luck getting your pup fully recovered ❤


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> At least it looks like the sun was shining for your barn build today @DDFN - hoping the weather continues to hold for you!
> 
> and good luck getting your pup fully recovered ❤


Thank you! We did have nice sunshine today and ended up with a high of 60. Started working on it when it hit 39 degrees but heated up pretty good today. 

Thanks hoping his ear heals up fast. Poor guy. Still doing his job like nothing is wrong. Love LGD!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've been MIA again! Just finally catching my breath a bit so I can sit down at my computer. Christmas week ended up being really busy, trying to get caught up on shopping and a few other things, but we're so badly behind on the goats - they need their feet trimmed and I hope we can get that done before the weekend is over! I've been sick the last few days, just a head cold, I did get tested just to make sure as I was worried yesterday morning I might be getting strep - my throat hurt soooo bad! Combination of weather change and very dry air is most likely the culprit, add in messing with hay/hay dust. I feel better this evening, mostly just whiney - sore throat, stuffy nose and sniffling... sneezing. annoying!

We all survived the crazy cold weather and had a nice Christmas with my husband's family. We had a mix of Mexican Christmas dinner on Christmas Eve and traditional type of American Christmas with turkey/ham/sides here on Christmas day.
We are just under 6 weeks before our first couple of does are due to kid and now I am starting to feel the stress of making sure I have my kidding kit in order and I'd procrastinated all summer getting established with a vet 45 minutes away so we have someone for the every day stuff (the vet we use gets super busy Jan-May with breeding and foaling season at the area horse farms). Anyway, found out a recommended vet moved to a new clinic 20 minutes away, so I really need to call them tomorrow and see about getting established and if I can get meds, etc. I just hope I don't lose my voice from being sick! That would be my luck lol!


----------



## Boer Mama

@HoosierShadow I hope you recover from your cold quickly! And good luck with your vet and kidding 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> I've been MIA again! Just finally catching my breath a bit so I can sit down at my computer. Christmas week ended up being really busy, trying to get caught up on shopping and a few other things, but we're so badly behind on the goats - they need their feet trimmed and I hope we can get that done before the weekend is over! I've been sick the last few days, just a head cold, I did get tested just to make sure as I was worried yesterday morning I might be getting strep - my throat hurt soooo bad! Combination of weather change and very dry air is most likely the culprit, add in messing with hay/hay dust. I feel better this evening, mostly just whiney - sore throat, stuffy nose and sniffling... sneezing. annoying!
> 
> We all survived the crazy cold weather and had a nice Christmas with my husband's family. We had a mix of Mexican Christmas dinner on Christmas Eve and traditional type of American Christmas with turkey/ham/sides here on Christmas day.
> We are just under 6 weeks before our first couple of does are due to kid and now I am starting to feel the stress of making sure I have my kidding kit in order and I'd procrastinated all summer getting established with a vet 45 minutes away so we have someone for the every day stuff (the vet we use gets super busy Jan-May with breeding and foaling season at the area horse farms). Anyway, found out a recommended vet moved to a new clinic 20 minutes away, so I really need to call them tomorrow and see about getting established and if I can get meds, etc. I just hope I don't lose my voice from being sick! That would be my luck lol!


Hope you get better soon and glad you made it through those rough cold days . Wishing for easy kidding season for you too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @HoosierShadow , glad to hear from you. Are these the recips due in 6 weeks? Or the show bucks.kids? Ive missed hearing about your girls and what they are all doing. Glad you are back.


----------



## HoosierShadow

DDFN said:


> Hope you get better soon and glad you made it through those rough cold days . Wishing for easy kidding season for you too!


Thank you! I forgot how annoying a cold can be! Allergies have flared up a lot this fall, but never beyond sinus discomfort and slight sore throat. It's taken me the whole morning to feel 'unclogged' lol. My daughter went out to feed goats this morning so I wouldn't have to mess with the hay. I made a yummy breakfast in return = Belgium waffles, scrambled eggs and sausage, although she won't eat sausage. Sitting with a cup of coffee - warm liquids help my throat so much. Getting ready to go out and trim some of the goats feet. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @HoosierShadow , glad to hear from you. Are these the recips due in 6 weeks? Or the show bucks.kids? Ive missed hearing about your girls and what they are all doing. Glad you are back.


Thanks! I've missed being on here! I'm not great at typing on my phone so I prefer to be on here when I can sit at my computer. The first 7 are natural bred does. The first 2 recips would be due the end of March, I believe 29th. The girls are definitely getting bellies so I am hopefuly they are carrying precious cargo! They don't really go out as we can't have them with our herd and risk our girls hurting them and causing them to abort. The other 2 that we implanted last week, praying the cold didn't mess with them and if they take successfully then they will be due Mother's Day weekend. We have 4 more embryos on ice and will use those next year for fall babies.


----------



## toth boer goats

Get well soon. 🤗


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Pam! Still feeling yucky today, nasal congestion and just makes me feel sleepy! Marissa and I fed goats and spent some time with them this morning, I made a late breakfast, and then went back to bed for a while, I don't even know how long! My inlaws are cooking a big Mexican dinner for tonight, but sadly I don't think I will be going, not feeling like this and being hoarse. I may end up getting some take out and resting for my new years, or maybe I'll slip out to the barn at midnight so at least I can momentarily have a barn party lol! 

I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe New Year's!


----------



## Jessica84

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Pam! Still feeling yucky today, nasal congestion and just makes me feel sleepy! Marissa and I fed goats and spent some time with them this morning, I made a late breakfast, and then went back to bed for a while, I don't even know how long! My inlaws are cooking a big Mexican dinner for tonight, but sadly I don't think I will be going, not feeling like this and being hoarse. I may end up getting some take out and resting for my new years, or maybe I'll slip out to the barn at midnight so at least I can momentarily have a barn party lol!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe New Year's!


Sounds like yummy fun  
I dug ditch all day, everything is flooded and I think I would like my drought back. I probably won’t have a driveway in the AM to go to my event soooo I’ll probably be digging more ditch and road repairs in the morning. That is all lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Today, fed early, drive to town for grocery shopping. Came home put all of it up. Just had that feeling, go check goats. Sure enough, Frosty is delivering. I sit back and watch. Of course we are our in the pen, not the birthing area🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️. I dont have anything with me, call hubby,no answer. 1st on comes, doeling...call hubby,finally answers, bring molasses water, providine,gloves & nose sucker,& towels. He brings them. 1st on latched, now Frosty is having #2, get 2nd doeling clean,as the buckling is born. Ok, move the 3 & Mom into birthing room,lots of clean straw, heatlamp, food & water! Then all kind of guns go off. My horse goes nuts. Its awful. The other goats come running, Savaski is hackled and growling. Its loud, too close and we have flat land. I call the Sheriff, as we are talking, he is hearing the commotion. He is concerned. So out they come, and alot of motorcycles go zooming by, and its quiet. No more gunshots. Everyone calms back down. Soooo Happy New Year to each of you. Be safe!


----------



## Boer Mama

What a stressful welcoming to the world for the new ones! Sorry for the loud noise and commotion… but happy to have your first arrivals come healthy and happy! ❤


----------



## ksalvagno

Well wasn't that fun. Glad everyone was ok despite idiots.


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh celebrating New Years? We have neighbors, well 2 of them, that take New Years and 4th of July to a stupid level. 
Well after a long day I got a call from my brother, the one that had the baby and his wife had to go to the hospital so me and what I have now named grumpy wiggles (my niece) have been hanging out for hours. Momma will have to stay the night and GW eats every 2 hours on the dot. So I’m not sleeping tonight (this morning?) I had my kids at 22 and 24, I’m 38 and this seems much harder lol but hey I was awake this year to bring in the new year so there’s that lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hope GW lets you get a little sleep… I had my boys at 23 & 24 then my daughter 2 months shy of my 40th so I know exactly how you feel lol. You do survive it though. I read about the rain y’all are getting yikes, it’s going to make for a rough fire season this coming summer, sorry.

Yay Frosty! Two doelings and a bonus …that’ll work! Sorry about the chaos that makes life frustrating.

Well, things here were quiet until I had my idiot neighbors start firing off m80’s and other ridiculously loud mortars at 11:30 till 1 am. Poor goats were terrified and all I could do is sit with them. Ugh …
Happy New Year 🙄🤯😵‍💫🤬


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] Congrats on the successful kidding. Were the people shooting guns to celebrate New Year’s? I’m assuming these aren’t neighbors but just random people who stopped somewhere nearby to shoot? That is really strange. 

[mention]DDFN [/mention] The barn is looking amazing. How is your land not a mud pit? Here in West TN, we got rain on top of snow and more rain since. It’s a muddy mess around here. I keep thinking all this will help ease the drought we had, but my pond is still pretty low, so not too sure. How is your LGD’s ear doing?

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] Grumpy Wiggles is a hilarious nickname. I hope all is well with your sister in law. 

My house cat, Selene, was limping when I woke up the other day. She’s 18, has heart issues and is tough as nails. She was still jumping up on things and hopping down and hobbling around without complaint. I took her in because I could see her left rear leg wasn’t right. And no, no it wasn’t. She both dislocated and broke her hip. The x ray looked like a bomb went off in that hip. It was such a mess, they didn’t give corrective surgery much probability of success. Amputation was another option but they are worried about her heart if she has surgery. Since she was walking around, even jumped off the exam table (to a chorus of screeches from the vet, the tech, and myself), and doesn’t seem to be feeling the pain she should, we are trying rest and anti inflammatories for a few weeks. Our hope is the muscle will continue to build around the broken/dislocated bones and keep her leg in place. She’s too tough for her own good though, and trying to make her rest is nearly impossible. 

Here is Selene, challenging our dog to a Christmas Day game of chess. We set up the board and stepped away to do something and came back to this.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] Congrats on the successful kidding. Were the people shooting guns to celebrate New Year’s? I’m assuming these aren’t neighbors but just random people who stopped somewhere nearby to shoot? That is really strange.
> 
> [mention]DDFN [/mention] The barn is looking amazing. How is your land not a mud pit? Here in West TN, we got rain on top of snow and more rain since. It’s a muddy mess around here. I keep thinking all this will help ease the drought we had, but my pond is still pretty low, so not too sure. How is your LGD’s ear doing?
> 
> [mention]Jessica84 [/mention] Grumpy Wiggles is a hilarious nickname. I hope all is well with your sister in law.
> 
> My house cat, Selene, was limping when I woke up the other day. She’s 18, has heart issues and is tough as nails. She was still jumping up on things and hopping down and hobbling around without complaint. I took her in because I could see her left rear leg wasn’t right. And no, no it wasn’t. She both dislocated and broke her hip. The x ray looked like a bomb went off in that hip. It was such a mess, they didn’t give corrective surgery much probability of success. Amputation was another option but they are worried about her heart if she has surgery. Since she was walking around, even jumped off the exam table (to a chorus of screeches from the vet, the tech, and myself), and doesn’t seem to be feeling the pain she should, we are trying rest and anti inflammatories for a few weeks. Our hope is the muscle will continue to build around the broken/dislocated bones and keep her leg in place. She’s too tough for her own good though, and trying to make her rest is nearly impossible.
> 
> Here is Selene, challenging our dog to a Christmas Day game of chess. We set up the board and stepped away to do something and came back to this.
> View attachment 243770


First thank you! Second hahaha it is a mud pit, sticky clay that builds up on your boots. When the ground thawed out after the 1 inch of snow we got. I have all the animals fenced off the new barn site due to hazards of equipment and supplies so that helps it not look to muddy in pictures. But walking on it is crazy! 

I think you all got more snow than we did. Just more ice here. Well I will need to go get an extension on my building permit thus week before it expires. Not looking forward to it but oh well. 


Sorry everyone else has been dealing with shooting neighbors and flooding. Rains are going to move into the area again Tuesday night so it's going to throw a monkey wrench in the barn building plans for the week. It would be nice to be under cover but not that far along yet. About 3 rafters away from bring 80 % up.


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh @FizzyGoats , I’m sorry to hear your cat hurt herself. That is so hard to decide what would be the best option and give her the best quality of life. 
isn’t it funny how pets think the best spot in the house is the one you are using? 😅

@Jessica84, I hope your SIL recovers quickly and is able to resume care of GW. That is a great nickname to forever have tho 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @Jessica84 ..how did GW do for you? I hope Mom gets out of the hospital soon, and is doing ok. 
The people shooting was at 400. The babies were born from 3 to 345. I had just.put them in the birthing barn. It was large caliber racket, so I called the sheriff. I understand a few shots at midnight, but this went on for 45 minutes. Until the Sheriff showed up. People on 1/2 acre yards thinking they are on Yellowstone. Geeez, my animals were scared. Im glad it ended.


----------



## Jessica84

So she wasn’t too bad really. She was so mad about everything but after her 11 bottle she crashed. The stupid dog woke me up at 1 playing with his toys and then she got up at 3 but she crashed right after her bottle. Then was up at 6. So I got about 4 hours of sleep because sleeping on a couch takes some time to fall back asleep. But I just love her. 
We did get a lot of rain! Oh my gosh it’s unreal. I have all kinds of new creeks and have been naming them lol keith is flying this morning and then he has 3 jobs to look at. 1 the culvert that was in someone’s driveway is no where to be found so he needs to figure out a way to get it where these people can leave or they have to. I think he’s just going to make a little road real fast and get a car across so they can jump back and forth if they have to. It’s nuts but so so needed. We still have 10 more days of rain. I saw on the news this will be the biggest flooding since 1955.


----------



## Boer Mama

Making history with your floods 😅
I don’t have any new creeks formed but we do have loud rushing and enlarged creeks running.
I went outside this morning and saw my pickup looked rather interesting. The mud splashed up on it coming home late last night mixed with frost or just froze in cool patterns. I’ve never seen that before so took a pic to share. Lol















I mean, if your gonna have a filthy muddy pickup, might as well have it look like an artist brushed it on right? 😅


----------



## ksalvagno

That is so cool! Looks like something you'd hang on a wall.


----------



## Boer Mama

ksalvagno said:


> That is so cool! Looks like something you'd hang on a wall.


I know I wouldn’t be able to paint a canvas quite as nice 😂


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Making history with your floods 😅
> I don’t have any new creeks formed but we do have loud rushing and enlarged creeks running.
> I went outside this morning and saw my pickup looked rather interesting. The mud splashed up on it coming home late last night mixed with frost or just froze in cool patterns. I’ve never seen that before so took a pic to share. Lol
> View attachment 243784
> View attachment 243785
> 
> I mean, if your gonna have a filthy muddy pickup, might as well have it look like an artist brushed it on right? 😅


I bet sone people would pay for that to be their paint job lol it's sad but true!


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Boer Mama [/mention] Never thought I’d say this, but I love the mud!


----------



## Boer Mama

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]Boer Mama [/mention] Never thought I’d say this, but I love the mud!


I know! Something you would never expect to say lol


----------



## DDFN

Managed to get all but the last 5 rafters up today! Still rubs me wrong that the guy that loaded the wood was so rude and cracked some of it when I had to explain that the longer stuff needed to be on the bottom. 8 foot stuff can not have 24 foot lumber stacked on top and the trailer have tung weight. Well today was the last boars with damage going up.



















For @FizzyGoats here are some mud pics lol it's not bad when the animals are off if it but we still have to drive through it.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]Boer Mama [/mention] Never thought I’d say this, but I love the mud!


Did you take a mud bath I just posted 2 mud pics for you too lol


----------



## Jessica84

That is very cool on the mud! I’ve never seen anything like that before. 
DDFN it blown my mind the lack of common sense on things like that. It reminds me when we were building our house and we went to get a pallet of something I can’t even remember what it was. But they charged us $10 for the pallet which we would get back when we brought the pallet back. The problem was we had the goose neck hitch in the back so when they put the pallet down it broke and we couldn’t get the $10 back. Yeah I know it’s $10 but it adds up. So the next time we said no pallet get in there and hand unload it. They refused but still wanted to charge the $10. Dad lost his temper, manager got involved and we got the broken pallet for free lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

I ended up going to inlaws for New Years Eve dinner, but I have been sick and just over it already! Coughing keeps me awake which is why it's 1am now and I am awake. I just felt yucky all day, just wanted to sleep, bad headache, etc. Hopefully this crud breaks up soon! 
We did sell one of our 2022 does, didn't want to do it, but she went to a great home and there are 2 other doe kids from our herd there that she was raised with. We sold her to try to make a little more space since the other 2 young does were bullying her. Now if I could just get my husband to help me figure out how to redo our old barn..... 

Jessica - that is crazy about the pallet! I would be mad too! I don't have patience for that kind of stuff lol! Yeah, sure charge me $10 for a broken pallet, I think not...!

Seeing the mud pictures makes me cringe! We're getting ready to get into our muddiest months... The gate from the front pen to the back pen behind the kidding barn is already a muddy mess. I want to try and find some kind of temporary fix so when the girls go out they aren't walking through it. We've said for years we would fix a lot of these issues, and just haven't done it. We have so much cleaning to do, muck and yuck on the gravel behind the old barn and in front of the buck shelter. I seriously think he drags all the hay bedding out onto the area in front of his shelter on purpose. I can't go in there and clean without someone holding him because he sees the cleaning tools as something to play with and a yearling Boer buck and wanting to play is not a good combination. He's not mean though... just bored. If someone stood there scratching his back with the rake he'd be in heaven...lol 
Now to get over being sick so I can get this show on the road!


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> That is very cool on the mud! I’ve never seen anything like that before.
> DDFN it blown my mind the lack of common sense on things like that. It reminds me when we were building our house and we went to get a pallet of something I can’t even remember what it was. But they charged us $10 for the pallet which we would get back when we brought the pallet back. The problem was we had the goose neck hitch in the back so when they put the pallet down it broke and we couldn’t get the $10 back. Yeah I know it’s $10 but it adds up. So the next time we said no pallet get in there and hand unload it. They refused but still wanted to charge the $10. Dad lost his temper, manager got involved and we got the broken pallet for free lol


It is crazy. When I had pallets of alfalfa bales through TSC every time they had new people I had to teach them how to load it. They would try to rip the bed liner out catching the middle of it (bent it) or almost hitting the tailgate. No one knows how to do stuff any more. It's sad. Good thing he refused to pay the 10 bucks. Every little bit counts these days.


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> I ended up going to inlaws for New Years Eve dinner, but I have been sick and just over it already! Coughing keeps me awake which is why it's 1am now and I am awake. I just felt yucky all day, just wanted to sleep, bad headache, etc. Hopefully this crud breaks up soon!
> We did sell one of our 2022 does, didn't want to do it, but she went to a great home and there are 2 other doe kids from our herd there that she was raised with. We sold her to try to make a little more space since the other 2 young does were bullying her. Now if I could just get my husband to help me figure out how to redo our old barn.....
> 
> Jessica - that is crazy about the pallet! I would be mad too! I don't have patience for that kind of stuff lol! Yeah, sure charge me $10 for a broken pallet, I think not...!
> 
> Seeing the mud pictures makes me cringe! We're getting ready to get into our muddiest months... The gate from the front pen to the back pen behind the kidding barn is already a muddy mess. I want to try and find some kind of temporary fix so when the girls go out they aren't walking through it. We've said for years we would fix a lot of these issues, and just haven't done it. We have so much cleaning to do, muck and yuck on the gravel behind the old barn and in front of the buck shelter. I seriously think he drags all the hay bedding out onto the area in front of his shelter on purpose. I can't go in there and clean without someone holding him because he sees the cleaning tools as something to play with and a yearling Boer buck and wanting to play is not a good combination. He's not mean though... just bored. If someone stood there scratching his back with the rake he'd be in heaven...lol
> Now to get over being sick so I can get this show on the road!


I understand. There us always so much to do it's hard to get caught up. Hope your feeling better and hoping you can get a little caught up.

I have a huge to do list. Looks like tomorrow I may get rained out.


----------



## Boer Mama

@HoosierShadow , not being able to sleep is awful… and needed so badly so your body can recover! Have you tried Vic’s and EO’s rubbed on your feet and then wearing thin nylon type socks (so it absorbs into your feet and not wipe off on your sheets)? I’d always put stuff in my chest and was amazed at how much it helped my cough when I put on my feet instead… 
I use oregano EO and dilute in coconut oil. It’s not too hot for your feet a cpl of drops straight, but don’t rub on chest or anywhere without diluting cus it burns!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗🙏


----------



## Jessica84

DDFN said:


> It is crazy. When I had pallets of alfalfa bales through TSC every time they had new people I had to teach them how to load it. They would try to rip the bed liner out catching the middle of it (bent it) or almost hitting the tailgate. No one knows how to do stuff any more. It's sad. Good thing he refused to pay the 10 bucks. Every little bit counts these days.


I think no one has pride in what they do any more. They don’t care and in the end they don’t have common sense or a care in the world. I’m going to end up being the most crankiest old lady ever lol and I’m not even there yet  
Today was a easy day. I wasn’t feeling great so kids did my chores for me (haha) and I did some house work and signed up for a few events coming up starting in March and did the dreaded paying of some bills. Oh the excitement of being a adult lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

DDFN said:


> I understand. There us always so much to do it's hard to get caught up. Hope your feeling better and hoping you can get a little caught up.
> 
> I have a huge to do list. Looks like tomorrow I may get rained out.


Thanks, I am feeling better today, I am still really hoarse and cough is a little worse so I know it will be a long night tonight! It's definitely hard trying to get caught up... are we ever truly caught up? lol
I understand about the rain, it's supposed to rain here too. Thunderstorms rolling in tonight I think then a mix of rain and storms tomorrow. We need a round bale of hay, but if they get rained out my husband will have to go pick up some square bales to get us by until we can get another one delivered. 



Boer Mama said:


> @HoosierShadow , not being able to sleep is awful… and needed so badly so your body can recover! Have you tried Vic’s and EO’s rubbed on your feet and then wearing thin nylon type socks (so it absorbs into your feet and not wipe off on your sheets)? I’d always put stuff in my chest and was amazed at how much it helped my cough when I put on my feet instead…
> I use oregano EO and dilute in coconut oil. It’s not too hot for your feet a cpl of drops straight, but don’t rub on chest or anywhere without diluting cus it burns!


I agree, not sleeping because of coughing is so awful! I tried to lay down and take a nap earlier in the afternoon and every time I started to doze off I'd cough. Ugh. But hey at least I feel better otherwise, still can't talk though lol. I haven't done Vicks, but I have some! I actually meant to use it and keep forgetting so I will use some tonight. It's usually my go to.


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> I think no one has pride in what they do any more. They don’t care and in the end they don’t have common sense or a care in the world. I’m going to end up being the most crankiest old lady ever lol and I’m not even there yet
> Today was a easy day. I wasn’t feeling great so kids did my chores for me (haha) and I did some house work and signed up for a few events coming up starting in March and did the dreaded paying of some bills. Oh the excitement of being a adult lol


I completely understand! I feel like I have gotten so bitter this year. Hahaha we aren't that old yet but I am already in that state of mind. I can't retire yet but by the time I can my little farm will be like a prison. Not to keep me in but to keep all others out lol.

Well tomorrow I have to adult and pay more bills and see if the building permit office is open to extend my permit before it expires. 

On a happy note got the last rafters up today and almost half of the hurricane straps on too!


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks, I am feeling better today, I am still really hoarse and cough is a little worse so I know it will be a long night tonight! It's definitely hard trying to get caught up... are we ever truly caught up? lol
> I understand about the rain, it's supposed to rain here too. Thunderstorms rolling in tonight I think then a mix of rain and storms tomorrow. We need a round bale of hay, but if they get rained out my husband will have to go pick up some square bales to get us by until we can get another one delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, not sleeping because of coughing is so awful! I tried to lay down and take a nap earlier in the afternoon and every time I started to doze off I'd cough. Ugh. But hey at least I feel better otherwise, still can't talk though lol. I haven't done Vicks, but I have some! I actually meant to use it and keep forgetting so I will use some tonight. It's usually my go to.












Can't help but picture a mini when someone is hoarse. Hope you all can get some hay. I may try Thursday or Friday if the weather has cleared up. Still have about a month worth of alfalfa left but will need to track more down since my hay guy sold out of alfalfa til spring. Can't wait til new barn is done so I can get it delivered instead.


----------



## HoosierShadow

DDFN said:


> View attachment 243888
> 
> 
> Can't help but picture a mini when someone is hoarse. Hope you all can get some hay. I may try Thursday or Friday if the weather has cleared up. Still have about a month worth of alfalfa left but will need to track more down since my hay guy sold out of alfalfa til spring. Can't wait til new barn is done so I can get it delivered instead.


LOL that is adorable! I think of how some of the goats feel when they get hoarse and try to yell at me and all they can do is make a hideous noise lol! Been a while (usually when allergy season is at it's worse). 

Your barn is coming along great! I know you are ready for it to be done so you can move in! I remember when we were working on our carport barn a couple of years ago and how impatient I was getting. Now I wish we had been able to add another 10' onto it lol.


----------



## Tanya

NigerianNewbie said:


> It darn sure does, used CO for the first couple of days after it happened.


Sounds like slurry time. Would be real funny if a goat made the slurry out of kale, sweetfeed .... you know where I am heading right.....

Seriously though, ouch.... hope recovery is good


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL that is adorable! I think of how some of the goats feel when they get hoarse and try to yell at me and all they can do is make a hideous noise lol! Been a while (usually when allergy season is at it's worse).
> 
> Your barn is coming along great! I know you are ready for it to be done so you can move in! I remember when we were working on our carport barn a couple of years ago and how impatient I was getting. Now I wish we had been able to add another 10' onto it lol.


Lol poor goats! I never had any get hoarse but know how they like to "complain" when things don't go as they desire. The one and only boer I ever had was a bottle baby and she thought I was her mom. When introducing her to the herd she was the odd goat out. Many hours and months of going out in the fields as her "mom". Once she was "accepted" if anyone was mean to her she would yell for me to come stand up for her. She would of been lost if she had gone hoarse.

Thank you! I am so ready for the build to be done. It's driving me batty! Dad had tried to talk me into going smaller but I new better. (We always need bigger than we build right!) I did want 2 stalls 24 by 12 for the big horses but for talked down to 16 by 12. Which worked out better for lumber. Later on I can then have more 12 by 8 ft stalls out of those. Once my last 2 big horses pass I will probably just get more goats or miniature horses. Getting a bit older these days.

Do you still plan on being at the 3Day event? I will be there 2 days of it with a couple of horse friends. Then I get to meet one of our other goat spotters at a TN show the same weekend so I am excited!

@Tanya now I am picturing a goat at a blender making everyone smoothies!


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]DDFN [/mention] Now I see the mud. In the far away pic, it looked like nice, clean ground. But wow, that barn is looking amazing. You and your dad do excellent work. 

[mention]HoosierShadow [/mention] Lack of sleep and feeling like crud is the worst. I hope you recover quickly. 


We had two inches of rain last night and it’s still going, with an expected two more before noon. When I woke up and looked at my phone, my weather app kindly informed me we were in a tornado watch and a flash flood warning. It’s safe to say, other than my trips to the barn, I have not seen the goats today. They are just fine to stay indoors. Even the LGD is staying in the barn. That’s when you know it’s bad.


----------



## Godzilla1234

Well, for starters, one of the goats got out of the cage, and went nuts on one of the chickens, THEN, the babies got out, and when we tried to catch them, they went on the hay bails, then when we tried to get them off, they hopped off and did that thing where they look stiff, Our dog attacked the chicken, because it started pecking at his food, The tiniest horse started rolling in the mud, and got completely muddy, so ya my day have gone very well so far.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]DDFN [/mention] Now I see the mud. In the far away pic, it looked like nice, clean ground. But wow, that barn is looking amazing. You and your dad do excellent work.
> 
> [mention]HoosierShadow [/mention] Lack of sleep and feeling like crud is the worst. I hope you recover quickly.
> 
> 
> We had two inches of rain last night and it’s still going, with an expected two more before noon. When I woke up and looked at my phone, my weather app kindly informed me we were in a tornado watch and a flash flood warning. It’s safe to say, other than my trips to the barn, I have not seen the goats today. They are just fine to stay indoors. Even the LGD is staying in the barn. That’s when you know it’s bad.


Hahaha yes from a far it looks like solid diet from up close you get that sinking feeling lol. Aww thanks we do our best. Fingers crossed they renew my permit. We still have to order the metal roofing and siding as well as put the boards on the rafters for the tin. 

My goats are currently napping in the shed row and peeping over the wall every so often to see if its still raining.

Stay safe!


----------



## HoosierShadow

DDFN said:


> Lol poor goats! I never had any get hoarse but know how they like to "complain" when things don't go as they desire. The one and only boer I ever had was a bottle baby and she thought I was her mom. When introducing her to the herd she was the odd goat out. Many hours and months of going out in the fields as her "mom". Once she was "accepted" if anyone was mean to her she would yell for me to come stand up for her. She would of been lost if she had gone hoarse.
> 
> Thank you! I am so ready for the build to be done. It's driving me batty! Dad had tried to talk me into going smaller but I new better. (We always need bigger than we build right!) I did want 2 stalls 24 by 12 for the big horses but for talked down to 16 by 12. Which worked out better for lumber. Later on I can then have more 12 by 8 ft stalls out of those. Once my last 2 big horses pass I will probably just get more goats or miniature horses. Getting a bit older these days.
> 
> Do you still plan on being at the 3Day event? I will be there 2 days of it with a couple of horse friends. Then I get to meet one of our other goat spotters at a TN show the same weekend so I am excited!
> 
> @Tanya now I am picturing a goat at a blender making everyone smoothies!


That is funny about the doe! Sometimes they really do depend on us! We just sold a winter 2022 doe that was very verbal and needy, but so sweet. It's so quiet without her and makes me so sad. The only 2022 kid we kept is a late April bottle baby from a doe we lost (retained kid). She's a short, chunky, red furball lol My husband calls her 'pet' and that is a LOT coming from him as he never calls any of them a pet! She isn't really noisy, but she is right there to let you know she wants your full attention. A doe that just turned a year old that we bought in May basically adopted her and her siblings and helped us raise them, so naturally these 2 are inseparable. I adore them so much!

I may not know about the 3DE until closer to April, but if I do I will definitely let you know! Sometimes the website wants us to cover it and sometimes they want us to concentrate on Derby which is usually always the following weekend (they usually want morning workout photos). 



FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]DDFN [/mention] Now I see the mud. In the far away pic, it looked like nice, clean ground. But wow, that barn is looking amazing. You and your dad do excellent work.
> 
> [mention]HoosierShadow [/mention] Lack of sleep and feeling like crud is the worst. I hope you recover quickly.
> 
> 
> We had two inches of rain last night and it’s still going, with an expected two more before noon. When I woke up and looked at my phone, my weather app kindly informed me we were in a tornado watch and a flash flood warning. It’s safe to say, other than my trips to the barn, I have not seen the goats today. They are just fine to stay indoors. Even the LGD is staying in the barn. That’s when you know it’s bad.


I'm not sure where you are located in TN, but I totally sympathize with you on the crazy rain. I'm up in Ky near Lexington and we got hammered overnight with storms and downpouring rain up until early afternoon. We got 3" or more and it had me really worried with our creek. Counties north of us have a lot of streams and hills and they were hit really hard, cancelled schools and one county that didn't cancel had to rescue a bus that was surrounded by floodwater.


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> That is funny about the doe! Sometimes they really do depend on us! We just sold a winter 2022 doe that was very verbal and needy, but so sweet. It's so quiet without her and makes me so sad. The only 2022 kid we kept is a late April bottle baby from a doe we lost (retained kid). She's a short, chunky, red furball lol My husband calls her 'pet' and that is a LOT coming from him as he never calls any of them a pet! She isn't really noisy, but she is right there to let you know she wants your full attention. A doe that just turned a year old that we bought in May basically adopted her and her siblings and helped us raise them, so naturally these 2 are inseparable. I adore them so much!
> 
> I may not know about the 3DE until closer to April, but if I do I will definitely let you know! Sometimes the website wants us to cover it and sometimes they want us to concentrate on Derby which is usually always the following weekend (they usually want morning workout photos).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where you are located in TN, but I totally sympathize with you on the crazy rain. I'm up in Ky near Lexington and we got hammered overnight with storms and downpouring rain up until early afternoon. We got 3" or more and it had me really worried with our creek. Counties north of us have a lot of streams and hills and they were hit really hard, cancelled schools and one county that didn't cancel had to rescue a bus that was surrounded by floodwater.


I understand the sadness of the quietness. When we finally lost Angel (my boer) I missed her crying to me. She would call me from across the field. I miss her so much! So glad you already have a kid out of yours. I let a friend have angels half nubian kids and they ended up selling them. Made me so sad as I never bred her again since she had to have a csection. The csection many years later we think is what leas to her death. She got hit in the side ( it appeared as I wasn't in the field when it happened) and bleed out internally. Mind you this was maybe 9 years later so she still has a good life. It was just sudden so I didn't expect to lose her. Glad your hubby calls her a pet! My hubby could care less about the goats any more but he was head over heals in love with them at one point in life.

Ok just let me know when you know something. I completely understand. We will be there either way. I can always send you my cell number when it gets closer too if you like.


----------



## Jessica84

It didn’t rain today! So I woke up thinking I was going to get a ton of stuff done, but Carmella had her kids, totally dried by the time I got out there but she said she Luke only like 1 of them. She is a older doe and a favorite so doesn’t hurt my feelings if she only raises 1. But I need her colostrum so every 2 hours I was giving Carmella loves so the baby could eat. 
But I did get my mineral feeders cleaned out. And cut some beef panels off the livestock panels because I’m hopefully going to make a feeder out of the livestock panels. Got my fitting stand out of the lower shed and set it up so I can start ultrasounding. And fed cows, got stuck, and got unstuck. It doesn’t seem like much but I’m exhausted lol


----------



## Boer Mama

It seems my days are always like that - doesn’t seem like much got done but still feel exhausted from it 😅
Yesterday I had a little border collie show up at our place. We’ve called all the neighboring ranchers and nobody is missing a dog. One neighbor thought they might have seen her at their place ~30 miles away last week. 
buckwheat was not happy with her arrival and wasn’t being very nice, so she was defensive and scared. Hid behind an old rabbit hutch. He finally got bored of waiting on her and when I saw he was out in the field with the goats I got her out and put a choke chain on her and leash. She walked super easy. I brought her in my yard so she wouldn’t be dealing with him and she warmed up, still scared and nervous. Definitely hungry. I’ve posted her in FB for our lost and found pets and the animal shelter. Tonight I took her in to get scanned but no chip.
She is very sweet and calm and maybe 30#’s. Doesn’t seem to mind my chickens at all- they were right around her, but she was on a chain and maybe not feeling super comfortable and safe yet, so she might cause trouble later. Lol
Yes, I said later… my kids have decided Roxie is a good name for her. And if we don’t find her owner, I guess we will keep her 🤷🏼‍♀️
milk have to go riding and see if she’s had any experience working cows. Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]HoosierShadow [/mention] I’m in northern TN, minutes from the KY border but toward the western side. I think we were in the same swath of the rain storm. It was no joke. My pond, which had been super low, raised over 3.5 feet in a day and had water pouring over its lower bank. Crazy. And now it’s the mud show around here.  Luckily, we live in one of the more elevated spots but we definitely couldn’t go anywhere as the streams overtook roadways all around us. 

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] I think we borrowed your rain. Lol. I bet it was nice to finally have a break. And I often feel like I have worked all day and accomplished very little. But to me, making sure a baby gets to nurse every few hours is getting something accomplished. I honestly don’t know how you got so much else done in between that. So will you bottle raise the one? Or are you seeing if she’ll still decide to be mama to both? 

[mention]Boer Mama [/mention] Uh-oh, the dog has already been named by the kiddos. Now it’s for sure yours if no one claims it soon. And way to go Buckwheat, being inhospitable to a strange dog, and making sure it didn’t mess with his goats. He is young to display such good judgment. If you keep Roxie, he will likely soon view her as a fellow farm member and as long as she’s good with the animals, he’ll likely be good with her. I can’t wait to hear if she works cattle. Wouldn’t that be a gem? To have a great stockdog just show up to volunteer to work at your place.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]HoosierShadow [/mention] I’m in northern TN, minutes from the KY border but toward the western side. I think we were in the same swath of the rain storm. It was no joke. My pond, which had been super low, raised over 3.5 feet in a day and had water pouring over its lower bank. Crazy. And now it’s the mud show around here.  Luckily, we live in one of the more elevated spots but we definitely couldn’t go anywhere as the streams overtook roadways all around us.
> 
> [mention]Jessica84 [/mention] I think we borrowed your rain. Lol. I bet it was nice to finally have a break. And I often feel like I have worked all day and accomplished very little. But to me, making sure a baby gets to nurse every few hours is getting something accomplished. I honestly don’t know how you got so much else done in between that. So will you bottle raise the one? Or are you seeing if she’ll still decide to be mama to both?
> 
> [mention]Boer Mama [/mention] Uh-oh, the dog has already been named by the kiddos. Now it’s for sure yours if no one claims it soon. And way to go Buckwheat, being inhospitable to a strange dog, and making sure it didn’t mess with his goats. He is young to display such good judgment. If you keep Roxie, he will likely soon view her as a fellow farm member and as long as she’s good with the animals, he’ll likely be good with her. I can’t wait to hear if she works cattle. Wouldn’t that be a gem? To have a great stockdog just show up to volunteer to work at your place.


I remember once driving to help my husbands grandparents when the water was on the rise up towards Kyles Ford and some cows had gotten separated from a barn and rest of herd. They were stranded on a hill on one side of the pasture. I had suggested once we finished helping his grandparents we should check in on the farmer to see if they needed help. They didn't. Since his grandparents passed years ago we haven't been back up there any more. Hope your above water this morning. It's been crazy here and about to take the stray cat to the vet to get neutered.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well to be honest, im a little jealous of you each getting rain. We were supposed to get it, & Tornado watches & warnings, and No rain. We are super dry, and ponds & lakes are drying up. So sad. 
Well yesterday got up, went out to feed. Gave all the goats Vit c on their feed. Gave bv a few Robitussin, since our temps are all over the place🤬
Had to run errands, got back. I check on the triplets about every 4 hours. We have hawks, eagles, and all kinds of dogs around. So I was enjoying my time with them. Laughing at them as I left. Theirs a transport cage next to my gate. I had to reinforce the gate, my young girls & pregos twisted the gate to let the pregos out. So I turned and caught my front tooth just right, to knock it out . Ohhh yay! So now, im on the phone to find a dentist that can get me in. Soooo much fun.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well to be honest, im a little jealous of you each getting rain. We were supposed to get it, & Tornado watches & warnings, and No rain. We are super dry, and ponds & lakes are drying up. So sad.
> Well yesterday got up, went out to feed. Gave all the goats Vit c on their feed. Gave bv a few Robitussin, since our temps are all over the place🤬
> Had to run errands, got back. I check on the triplets about every 4 hours. We have hawks, eagles, and all kinds of dogs around. So I was enjoying my time with them. Laughing at them as I left. Theirs a transport cage next to my gate. I had to reinforce the gate, my young girls & pregos twisted the gate to let the pregos out. So I turned and caught my front tooth just right, to knock it out . Ohhh yay! So now, im on the phone to find a dentist that can get me in. Soooo much fun.


OH NO! Knocking your tooth out is not good! I’m sorry! I hope you get into the dentist quickly…feel better!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well to be honest, im a little jealous of you each getting rain. We were supposed to get it, & Tornado watches & warnings, and No rain. We are super dry, and ponds & lakes are drying up. So sad.
> Well yesterday got up, went out to feed. Gave all the goats Vit c on their feed. Gave bv a few Robitussin, since our temps are all over the place🤬
> Had to run errands, got back. I check on the triplets about every 4 hours. We have hawks, eagles, and all kinds of dogs around. So I was enjoying my time with them. Laughing at them as I left. Theirs a transport cage next to my gate. I had to reinforce the gate, my young girls & pregos twisted the gate to let the pregos out. So I turned and caught my front tooth just right, to knock it out . Ohhh yay! So now, im on the phone to find a dentist that can get me in. Soooo much fun.


Oh no so sorry. Hope you find a dentist . I am starting to think we all need to start wearing mouth guards out to the barn any more. Or football helmets with the face shields.


----------



## DDFN

Well got the stray cat to the vet. Getting him in the carrier wasn't that bad believe it or not but the car ride I thought I had put a mountian lion in the back seat. Carrier belted in and it was still bouncing around like crazy. Got to the clinic and parked and he was fine. Apparently he has something to say about my driving lol. Don't tell my husband . So get a call from vet he did just fine will be ready for pick up after 4. Went shopping while out for groceries for my parents, picked up grain, but up walmart for a phone card (yes I am cheap and prepaid phones work the same as Verizon lol) stopped at local pet store foe my LGD food that I normally get at the other feed store. It was 20 bucks more a bag there but didn't want to drive any farther in the storm. Dog needed dry food to nix with his canned so I got it. Grabbed little man (start cat) a toy, lol on sale a cat wine bottle with feathers on top for the "cork" hahaha so he can have "wine " while whinning about his surgery this evening lol

Now time for putting up some more hurricane straps if I can make it through the sticky clay without turning into Artax


----------



## Jessica84

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]HoosierShadow [/mention] I’m in northern TN, minutes from the KY border but toward the western side. I think we were in the same swath of the rain storm. It was no joke. My pond, which had been super low, raised over 3.5 feet in a day and had water pouring over its lower bank. Crazy. And now it’s the mud show around here.  Luckily, we live in one of the more elevated spots but we definitely couldn’t go anywhere as the streams overtook roadways all around us.
> 
> [mention]Jessica84 [/mention] I think we borrowed your rain. Lol. I bet it was nice to finally have a break. And I often feel like I have worked all day and accomplished very little. But to me, making sure a baby gets to nurse every few hours is getting something accomplished. I honestly don’t know how you got so much else done in between that. So will you bottle raise the one? Or are you seeing if she’ll still decide to be mama to both?
> 
> [mention]Boer Mama [/mention] Uh-oh, the dog has already been named by the kiddos. Now it’s for sure yours if no one claims it soon. And way to go Buckwheat, being inhospitable to a strange dog, and making sure it didn’t mess with his goats. He is young to display such good judgment. If you keep Roxie, he will likely soon view her as a fellow farm member and as long as she’s good with the animals, he’ll likely be good with her. I can’t wait to hear if she works cattle. Wouldn’t that be a gem? To have a great stockdog just show up to volunteer to work at your place.


You are very welcome to borrow my rain for a bit lol as long as it’s going to good use today since I guess it won’t start until 4 today and I had planned on using the rain to keep these goats indoors so it would be easier to catch them and US them. But that can wait until tomorrow. I have 100 other things I can do  but I do hope it doesn’t pound you too badly. This next wave seems to be a little more kind. Only 1.50 inches each day. I think that is a good heavy rain, not 5! That is over kill.
I’m just going to bottle feed the baby. I have to look Carmella’s papers up but I think she is 9. So not a super old lady but she could definitely use a easy year of a single. She is in wonderful condition and I want to keep it that way so I’m not super upset I need to add another bottle kid. But with 3 now I have to figure out how to keep them in the kennel and the cats out so I can get them on a lamb bar. I didn’t consider the dang lamb bar when I wanted all these mighty hunter cats around lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Moers kiko boars said:


> So I turned and caught my front tooth just right, to knock it out . Ohhh yay! So now, im on the phone to find a dentist that can get me in. Soooo much fun.


So sorry that happened, feel your anguish.  Good luck on finding a dentist that could see you soon.


----------



## Boer Mama

Ddfn’s suggestion of a face guard is a good idea with our rate this year.
How are you feeling @NigerianNewbie ? Hope you are starting to feel a bit better!
Good luck with seeing a dentist pronto @Moers kiko boars! Ouch 😣 
I’ve been staying inside out the wind today. Had to start school up again and I’ve been trying to see some straps on a makeshift sling to weigh my goats. Lol
I went to get dog food yesterday and the farm store said the supplier told them they couldn’t find packaging material so aren’t able to ship out supplies till middle of the month? So I had to buy a cpl of bags of a more expensive brand. It does look like some stores in Boise still have some in stock, so when I go for my sons bday party on Saturday, I’m gonna swing by and see if I can get 5 bags to top off my feed barrel.
Now that we added little Roxie we’ve got 6 dogs to feed… I’m gonna get turned in for hoarding 😆


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Boer Mama said:


> How are you feeling @NigerianNewbie ? Hope you are starting to feel a bit better!


It's been 3 glorious weeks since the last appointment, and the next round of visits will resume tomorrow at 11:30. I would give my appointment to Moers if that were possible and gladly wait another week or so. I have 1 more extraction and impressions for the bottom scheduled for tomorrow. Then more visits and impressions for the top. Just as a rough estimate, I think all of the work will be completed by late February, early March.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Ddfn’s suggestion of a face guard is a good idea with our rate this year.
> How are you feeling @NigerianNewbie ? Hope you are starting to feel a bit better!
> Good luck with seeing a dentist pronto @Moers kiko boars! Ouch 😣
> I’ve been staying inside out the wind today. Had to start school up again and I’ve been trying to see some straps on a makeshift sling to weigh my goats. Lol
> I went to get dog food yesterday and the farm store said the supplier told them they couldn’t find packaging material so aren’t able to ship out supplies till middle of the month? So I had to buy a cpl of bags of a more expensive brand. It does look like some stores in Boise still have some in stock, so when I go for my sons bday party on Saturday, I’m gonna swing by and see if I can get 5 bags to top off my feed barrel.
> Now that we added little Roxie we’ve got 6 dogs to feed… I’m gonna get turned in for hoarding 😆


Lol we could get colored and customized face shields at this point. I am sure my husband would be asking me questions and getting me a jacket that closes in the back of i did get one though lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Man. I hope you found a dentist, Moers Kiko.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] Ouch. You knocked your tooth hard. You and [mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] can commiserate. We’re you able to find a dentist?
And even though it was a lot of rain, it was a great relief. The drought was tough. I would have shared some if I could have. 

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention]I never even thought about barn cats and issues with a lamb bar. Yeah, that’s a tricky one. Cats are about as easy to fence out as squirrels. Lol. At least you have other bottle babies to put the newcomer with. It sounds like it might be for the best anyway. No reason to strain an older doe who is doing well and you want to keep it that way. And you can have your rain back. I’m done with it for a while. My small pond is overflowing. Lol. 

[mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] I bet you can’t wait until this is behind you. How many total extractions do you need? How is your pain level? I just cringe every time I think about it.


----------



## Boer Mama

Sounds good @NigerianNewbie - even tho the apts aren’t enjoyable, hopefully you’ll be all healed up and ready for summer bbq’s! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] I bet you can’t wait until this is behind you. How many total extractions do you need? How is your pain level? I just cringe every time I think about it.


8 of the 10 that were assaulted by the tools will be the total extracted. There is 1 more cracked tooth remaining, scheduled for extraction tomorrow. Compared to the excruciating, throbbing, wake you up from sleep, agonizing, stabbing, and tear producing pain that lasted for 3 days when it first happened, it's not so bad now. Of course, it had to happen on a Friday late afternoon and Monday felt like an eternity away. It will take a month or so for the gums to heal, so that will be staggered lengths of time since it will have taken a series of 3 trips for the extractions. After tomorrow, it will all be down hill from there.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Boer Mama said:


> Sounds good @NigerianNewbie - even tho the apts aren’t enjoyable, hopefully you’ll be all healed up and ready for summer bbq’s! 🍀🍀🍀


Maybe healed enough for the honey baked ham at Easter time family meal.  Sure enough there will be some pigging out during summer bbq's. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## DDFN

Ok stray kitty is settled back in and enjoying his kitty cat wine toy hahaha. Have a river running from one of the springs down main gate. I still need to move some dirt and shift the gate later but have to get the barn finished first and the backhoe fixed. Threw some shavings out to cover clay and hoping it doesn't all blow away tonight.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@DDFN your place looks like ours lol I cleaned the hen house today and had mud splattered all up on my legs by the time I was done pushing the wheel barrow back and forth lol


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> @DDFN your place looks like ours lol I cleaned the hen house today and had mud splattered all up on my legs by the time I was done pushing the wheel barrow back and forth lol


I fully understand. It was warm today but I still have my overalls on to stay half way clean lol got a little warm.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I was 60 today and I was sweating in shorts and a t-shirt


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> I was 60 today and I was sweating in shorts and a t-shirt


I had 54 here lol I can't so shorts, it's the getting older in me. I would rather sweat than show my legs. If I ever have shorts on bring your sun glasses !


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@NigerianNewbie ..oh I do hope your pain is over with. That still makes me cringe when I think of what happened to you. My prayers go to you my friend. Mine was nothing compared to you. Im so sorry for all youve been thru. 
Yes I got to the Dentist today, she was great. It was only 4 hours in the chair, and I have Chicklets for front teeth. Only temporary till the 25th 
Im still jealous over all your rain. We are so dry here, i do hope ALL of you are safe and have dryer temps, and get all those Beautiful Barns finished!💖


----------



## Boer Mama

Glad you made it in Moers 😊


----------



## HoosierShadow

Moers - That is so awful about your tooth! So don't laugh, I don't know anything about this kind of stuff, but are they able to fix the tooth or are they having to replace it? 

Fizzygoats - Yep same storm system. We're about 2 1/2 hours or so north of Nashville. That was definitely not a fun storm system. Thankfully we didn't get much overnight or this morning like they were expecting and it ended up being a mostly pretty day! All of the ponding water is gone, mud isn't overall horrible but the goats opted to stay inside all day. The creek is still fairly high, but I imagine it will be for a while. 

I'm still fighting this cold, I don't feel terrible, but the sore throat is absolutely awful! I've been hoarse since before New Years Eve. The cough comes and goes, I'm currently sitting here at my computer with an open bottle of Vicks on the desk in front of me to help tame the wild beast. My throat is so dry it's not even funny... I dread trying to yawn because as soon as I start I have to stop. I really thought I would be over this crud by now. 
I switched to Sudafed severe cold and flu, I'm drinking herbal teas, using local honey and cinnamon sticks...cough drops...Pineapple juice and Vicks. I'd call the doctor to get ideas on what I should do, except I honestly don't think I want to go back to the family clinic we've used for years, long story, but I really need to find a new family doctor. I could go to the clinic inside the grocery, so that is an option. I'm not sure what they could do for me though?


----------



## Boer Mama

Do you have any of that throat numbing spray? Chloroseptic? I like that.
My dad gets a garlic clove and scrapes a little with his teeth and sucks on it. When it starts losing its power, he’ll scrape a little more. That’s all he’ll use for cough other than a dry mustard pack (he actually mixed some dry mustard into his Vic’s) so idk if that’s something you want to try or not.
It might not be a bad idea to go get a diagnosis if bronchitis or strep or something of that nature that they will give you meds for. 
whatever it is, I hope it’s about done running it’s course!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@HoosierShadow add some zinc. It shortens the life of colds. I use chlorseptic spray to numb my throat, so I can sleep.
To explain the teeth injury. I turned into the square cornerpost. It caught my right front big tooth, it broke it in half, and bent it into the inside of my mouth. It bruised and sliced the gum. So the removed that mess, filed down my other front tooth, and also the little tooth.next to the broken tooth. They then took an impression, and made 3 false looking chicklets and glued them into that area, as 1 solid piece. Ill go.back a
In a few weeks and get 3 real looking fake teeth. At least.most of the pain is gone. Yes its still sore, but bearable. Now @NigerianNewbie has some major work being done. Bless her heart, that would be so painful....ouch!


----------



## toth boer goats

So sorry that happened. 🤗

Praying you will be pain free soon. 🙏


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone, I haven't tried the throat spray, but I have been using the sore throat Cepacol lozenges and alternating with a mild cough drop I forget which one, but not medicated and tastes good. 
Interesting about Garlic, I do have cloves. 
If I don't feel better by tomorrow, I am going to make an appt at the clinic and see if they can help. I did get tested late last week for Strep when this started but it was negative. My throat is not as sore as it was last night, but still very sore. Cough isn't as bad so far today thankfully but my voice is still not better


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Moers kiko boars said:


> They then took an impression, and made 3 false looking chicklets and glued them into that area, as 1 solid piece. Ill go.back a
> In a few weeks and get 3 real looking fake teeth. At least.most of the pain is gone.


I am so glad you were able to get into the dentist that same day. Three weeks is not too awfully long to wait for the replacement teeth and kudos on being able to get the chicklets until then. Haven't been long getting home from my appointment and am still enjoying the Novocain until it wears off. Treated myself to a Jethro bowl of chocolate ice cream before signing on to TGS. The way I figured it, flavored and creamy coldness was far more appealing than an ice pack to the outer jaw. At least for now.


----------



## DDFN

NigerianNewbie said:


> I am so glad you were able to get into the dentist that same day. Three weeks is not too awfully long to wait for the replacement teeth and kudos on being able to get the chicklets until then. Haven't been long getting home from my appointment and am still enjoying the Novocain until it wears off. Treated myself to a Jethro bowl of chocolate ice cream before signing on to TGS. The way I figured it, flavored and creamy coldness was far more appealing than an ice pack to the outer jaw. At least for now.


I couldn't help but giggle at your wording of a Jethro bowl. Makes sense please take it easy and default to ice cream is very acceptable !


----------



## ksalvagno

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Everyone, I haven't tried the throat spray, but I have been using the sore throat Cepacol lozenges and alternating with a mild cough drop I forget which one, but not medicated and tastes good.
> Interesting about Garlic, I do have cloves.
> If I don't feel better by tomorrow, I am going to make an appt at the clinic and see if they can help. I did get tested late last week for Strep when this started but it was negative. My throat is not as sore as it was last night, but still very sore. Cough isn't as bad so far today thankfully but my voice is still not better


Mix equal parts raw honey and raw ACV. Take a tablespoon at least 6 times a day. It really soothes the throat and both have antibiotic properties.


----------



## Jessica84

I wonder if you have the weird unexplained “cold” that is going around. It starts as cold and then you think your feeling better for a few days and then wave two hits. I had it and thought wave 2 was a sinus infection. It’s a nasty one! My dad had it first and I thought I was safe. I had it the first of last month and it went to the kids and Savanna is just now getting over it. I hope you start feeling better soon. 
Fizzygoat I am happy my storm helped with your pond lol and thanks for giving it back but you could have kept the wind! Today was nuts. I left and ran to the market down the road. Came back and I guess it down poured in the 1/2 hour I was gone, I’ll it ran over two culverts my husband had put in and took out the 3rd. I’m not even sure where it is at the moment! So when I send this next one to you get ready! And looking at next week it’s going to be worse of all……I will not complain, I will not complain lol 
But today I ultrasounded 33 does. I had to do the ones I intended to breed and the ones I didn’t. The kids and I were freezing but got it done fast. I also didn’t spend time trying to count and get good pictures I just checked and went to the next. The only doe I wanted bred but was not was one of the kids pets so she stays. Got a package and my UPS guy texted he dropped it off. Got in the truck to go get it and it was gone by the time I got there. Extremely mad about that. So I called the day quits and made freshies and dinner lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Sorry your package was gone already… my mail lady texts me when she leaves a package in our hidey hole. Lol
I’d much prefer to drive the 5 miles to the mailbox to grab it than to have to drive the 30 miles to town during business hours to get it. Thankfully we are still rural enough we haven’t had issues.
I even didn’t get a text one time, maybe she had a sub that new she left them for me? Or maybe it just didn’t deliver. Anywho, I think it got delivered day before thanksgiving and my neighbor (who lives at the mailboxes) called me that Sunday afterwards to let me know I’ve had a package sitting out there the whole week 😆


----------



## HoosierShadow

Moers - That is fascinating about the dental work. I am just so sorry you have to go through all of this. 

I am actually feeling slightly better this evening. I stopped taking the OTC cold medicine and just sticking with 100% Pineapple juice, teas, lozenges, honey and have been sucking the life out of some lemons lol!! I honestly think the lemons helped my throat stop hurting, very minor ache right now. 

I ended up making homemade chicken noodle soup for my dinner (and hubby's lunch for tomorrow). Made him some Salmon, my son some Cod, daughter shrimp and some sides. Then I baked a cake and did 3 fecals while the cake cooled lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

Gosh, you must be feeling better to do all that cooking! I can’t ever make a bunch of separate dishes for each person cus I’d want to have some of it all 😆


----------



## toth boer goats

☝🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well today I actually felt human again. Yay. Went out cleaned the white house. It was a mess. Trimmed Tink & Smokins feet. Thought I would move Qheart to the birthing barn, she turned into a she devil and started chaseing Frosty and her new kids. Sooo Nope, took her back to her pen. And guess what, oh yeah she had twins. I just sat back & watched. Got them settled in their pen, fenced off from all the others, fresh straw, hay ,water up high and fed Q. Now Im doing paperwork.


----------



## DDFN

Well day 2 of pressure washing wood boards for the metal roofing. We had bought these awhile back while collecting materials and dad stacked it in the wood shed. Well dad didn't mention to me that the roof had leaked. Apparently he mentioned it to my husband and the message wasn't relayed . So I had some boards that now have a white fungus or a little mildew on them. Not to discuss the Ants I had to wash off of them too. They were brand new wood boards and now some look like they were reclaimed barn wood instead. I can't really afford to replace them and the sawmill I had then cut at doesn't even have any at the moment. So treating with bleach/soap water then pressure washing them. 

Any body have any better suggestion for treatment to prevent it growing back?


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm glad you feel better Moers. How funny about Q and what a brat! Glad you got her penned off and everything is well. 

DDFN - that is frustrating. I wish I knew something that would help. That's my kind of luck though. I hope it works out and won't be an issue.


----------



## Jessica84

Boer Mama said:


> Sorry your package was gone already… my mail lady texts me when she leaves a package in our hidey hole. Lol
> I’d much prefer to drive the 5 miles to the mailbox to grab it than to have to drive the 30 miles to town during business hours to get it. Thankfully we are still rural enough we haven’t had issues.
> I even didn’t get a text one time, maybe she had a sub that new she left them for me? Or maybe it just didn’t deliver. Anywho, I think it got delivered day before thanksgiving and my neighbor (who lives at the mailboxes) called me that Sunday afterwards to let me know I’ve had a package sitting out there the whole week


I’m pretty sure the punks across the street took it. They leave about that time to do whatever it is they do, maybe work. So of course I’ve made up my mind they did it so when I was waiting to get out in the highway first going right for me they wanted to go left and tried to go before me I aggressively let them know I have the right away. It made me feel better lol 
Ugh today was a busy one! I went to tractor supply and got my chicken wire and tarp to make the kennel cat proof. Came home and sold the buck kid bottle baby. No point in keeping him when I have a friend drowning in milk and I’m paying $6 a gallon. Got the tarp on the kennel. Helped dad part some cows and haul them out of here and start collecting heifers he wants me to ultrasound…….I hate doing heifers, they have such small butts! Then it was time to feed, took my son to soccer practice and now attempting to get all the laundry on his side of the bed away before husband gets home. He doesn’t know this but his side is full of the clean clothes while he’s gone lol he would probably have a heart attack if he ever came home and saw it


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm glad you feel better Moers. How funny about Q and what a brat! Glad you got her penned off and everything is well.
> 
> DDFN - that is frustrating. I wish I knew something that would help. That's my kind of luck though. I hope it works out and won't be an issue.


Thanks. Well I will just keep on trucking today. We had to fix the pressure washer twice 2 days ago because the switch went out so installed new switch then pressure switch went out so straight wired it. So we have just the on and off switch. Not sure how much life it has left. So if it must rain today I will have to set up a pop up tent to protect the pressure washer and get as much done as I can. 

Just when you thought you had got ahead you get hit with a left hook lol. About to get my act together for today and try to get started but it's slow process. 

Thanks!

Oh side note. Excited Lucas equine stalls will have a booth at 3 day event. They have some at all doors I want a quote on and to see in person. Hoping I can budget for them soon! Any idea how expensive they are up there?


----------



## MellonFriend

Shooweee, I'm tuckered out! My older sister and I made cosmetics for five hours today including lunch break. We made three batches of lotion bars, liquid goat tallow lotion (I'll be making a thread on that once I've tested it some more), and my sister also made homemade toothpaste! We had way too much fun, and boy did we make the kitchen smell good. 😙


----------



## Jessica84

MellonFriend said:


> Shooweee, I'm tuckered out! My older sister and I made cosmetics for five hours today including lunch break. We made three batches of lotion bars, liquid goat tallow lotion (I'll be making a thread on that once I've tested it some more), and my sister also made homemade toothpaste! We had way too much fun, and boy did we make the kitchen smell good.


Oh how fun!!! I’m sure you are exhausted but it’s always a good exhausted when your having fun! 
It was our last clear day and I really got nothing actually accomplished lol I sold a goat back to the seller, took my mom and daughter to breakfast, took my mom to return some boots that didn’t fit, she needed to go by tractor supply even though I asked her yesterday if she needed anything from there lol then got hay fed and helped my dad load another 2 loads and called it a day lol so boooring. Good thing I got a tarp on that kennel because I’ll need it to put wire around it tomorrow in the pouring rain lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Jessica84 said:


> Oh how fun!!! I’m sure you are exhausted but it’s always a good exhausted when your having fun!


That's the truth. I'm amazed at how stress relieving it was for me. I feel a lot better about tackling all the stuff I have to get done before kidding time now! 😄


----------



## CarolInTheGarden

Discovered the hidden turkey nest.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] There’s no need to share your upcoming storms.  At least not with me. Send it elsewhere (and I’m sure you’d love too). How are you doing with all the flooding happening there? 

[mention]DDFN [/mention] Reading all the building complications reminds me so much of every project around here. Something you weren’t planning for always ends up adding so much time and effort. 

[mention]MellonFriend [/mention] You made cosmetics? You are a talented lady. I’m still only in my research stage of maybe someday making soap. I do love goat cheese though. We’ve been making mozzarella and making homemade mozzarella sticks a lot lately. I can’t get enough of them. I need to get my glutton doeling weaned so I have enough to consume and to use to make some soap and such.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]Jessica84 [/mention] There’s no need to share your upcoming storms.  At least not with me. Send it elsewhere (and I’m sure you’d love too). How are you doing with all the flooding happening there?
> 
> [mention]DDFN [/mention] Reading all the building complications reminds me so much of every project around here. Something you weren’t planning for always ends up adding so much time and effort.
> 
> [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] You made cosmetics? You are a talented lady. I’m still only in my research stage of maybe someday making soap. I do love goat cheese though. We’ve been making mozzarella and making homemade mozzarella sticks a lot lately. I can’t get enough of them. I need to get my glutton doeling weaned so I have enough to consume and to use to make some soap and such.


That is so true. So much time put into it and today the husband finally said why are you using bleach . You should be using vinegar. I have done 3 days of bleach/soap/water spray on the wood that needs to be cleaned and he is telling me it was wrong. 

Does anyone know if that is true? White fungus/mildew molding wood? I really don't want to have to treat it all again and pressure wash again with it getting colder. Still have maybe 3 days worth of cleaning at the rate I am going and go back to work Monday


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN I was going to mention vinegar as an option, but where you were already going with bleach, I figured that should do it. It may be harsher on the wood, but I think it would cover all the molds and mildews 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]Jessica84 [/mention] There’s no need to share your upcoming storms.  At least not with me. Send it elsewhere (and I’m sure you’d love too). How are you doing with all the flooding happening there?
> 
> [mention]DDFN [/mention] Reading all the building complications reminds me so much of every project around here. Something you weren’t planning for always ends up adding so much time and effort.
> 
> [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] You made cosmetics? You are a talented lady. I’m still only in my research stage of maybe someday making soap. I do love goat cheese though. We’ve been making mozzarella and making homemade mozzarella sticks a lot lately. I can’t get enough of them. I need to get my glutton doeling weaned so I have enough to consume and to use to make some soap and such.


Lol ok I will try to send it else where lol 
I’m doing ok. It’s a pain doing chores In and feeding without getting stuck. We are now feeding cows as we drive down the driveway and chucking it off to the side because there is just no going in the field. I am also getting one heck of a leg work out when walking threw mud lol but we need it so badly and I’m looking forward to all the tall green grass when it decides to stop raining and get sunny. But it also means a bad fire year so no looking forward to keith being gone all summer. I was fairly spoiled this year with him not being gone much :/


----------



## HoosierShadow

I only got a fraction of what I wanted to get done today. But at least we got most of the goats weighed, all the girls due next month got their selenium e gel, some got a copper bolus (based on coats/tails), and dewormed 2 pregnant does. 
I wanted to wash up Aspen's rear end as she is huge and staining, so I could shave her tail and shave anyone else with long tail hair. Didn't get any of that done. ugh.
Yesterday I was feeling better, but then I coughed all night and could barely sleep, it was miserable. Throat started to get really sore again today, but has eased a bit this evening. This all started Thursday of last week and surely my throat shouldn't be so sore at this point? I may go ahead and go to the clinic tomorrow and see if they can do something for me. I am dragging this evening but at least got a pile of laundry done. My house is a wreck and I need to organize all the goat stuff, and clean, and get the cover back over our boot shelf as my house stinks like the barn from our boots...yuck.
So much to do, just don't feel like doing it! I know it will get better!



DDFN said:


> Thanks. Well I will just keep on trucking today. We had to fix the pressure washer twice 2 days ago because the switch went out so installed new switch then pressure switch went out so straight wired it. So we have just the on and off switch. Not sure how much life it has left. So if it must rain today I will have to set up a pop up tent to protect the pressure washer and get as much done as I can.
> 
> Just when you thought you had got ahead you get hit with a left hook lol. About to get my act together for today and try to get started but it's slow process.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Oh side note. Excited Lucas equine stalls will have a booth at 3 day event. They have some at all doors I want a quote on and to see in person. Hoping I can budget for them soon! Any idea how expensive they are up there?


I'm sorry about the pressure washer that stinks that you had to go through all of that. Hopefully the rain held off! With being sick I am just not getting much of anything done, so frustrating. That left hook definitely love to get us when we least expect it!

I am honestly not sure on the stall doors as I am not familiar with them and with not having horses I really am not sure what stall doors cost I do know anything nice is $$ though lol. If you're on Facebook, look into joining the Lexington Kentucky Equine Community, and I would ask there, it's a great local group.


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> I only got a fraction of what I wanted to get done today. But at least we got most of the goats weighed, all the girls due next month got their selenium e gel, some got a copper bolus (based on coats/tails), and dewormed 2 pregnant does.
> I wanted to wash up Aspen's rear end as she is huge and staining, so I could shave her tail and shave anyone else with long tail hair. Didn't get any of that done. ugh.
> Yesterday I was feeling better, but then I coughed all night and could barely sleep, it was miserable. Throat started to get really sore again today, but has eased a bit this evening. This all started Thursday of last week and surely my throat shouldn't be so sore at this point? I may go ahead and go to the clinic tomorrow and see if they can do something for me. I am dragging this evening but at least got a pile of laundry done. My house is a wreck and I need to organize all the goat stuff, and clean, and get the cover back over our boot shelf as my house stinks like the barn from our boots...yuck.
> So much to do, just don't feel like doing it! I know it will get better!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about the pressure washer that stinks that you had to go through all of that. Hopefully the rain held off! With being sick I am just not getting much of anything done, so frustrating. That left hook definitely love to get us when we least expect it!
> 
> I am honestly not sure on the stall doors as I am not familiar with them and with not having horses I really am not sure what stall doors cost I do know anything nice is $$ though lol. If you're on Facebook, look into joining the Lexington Kentucky Equine Community, and I would ask there, it's a great local group.


Thanks and I will check them out. Sorry you didn't get more done but remember your sick still so try to rest up some if you can. It's a big storm here right now.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN I was going to mention vinegar as an option, but where you were already going with bleach, I figured that should do it. It may be harsher on the wood, but I think it would cover all the molds and mildews 🤷🏼‍♀️


Is vinegar better than bleach? I can switch just need a new sprayer to avoid making a toxic gas from having bleach and vinegar together.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I prefer lysol. It kills mold & mildew. 
And @HoosierShadow ..you did too much, your first day of feeling better. I agree you need to rest more than normal, to give your poor lungs and throat a chance to recover!


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] You made cosmetics? You are a talented lady. I’m still only in my research stage of maybe someday making soap. I do love goat cheese though. We’ve been making mozzarella and making homemade mozzarella sticks a lot lately. I can’t get enough of them. I need to get my glutton doeling weaned so I have enough to consume and to use to make some soap and such.


My sister and I are working towards making most of our own bath and body products, we might be using the term "cosmetics" a bit loosely. So far we make soap, a few different lotions, chapstick, face scrub, and now toothpaste. We tried the toothpaste last night, and while it seemed to make our teeth feel clean, it was mildly unpleasant to use. 😝 

It sure is nice when you can finally wean those milk hogs and have it all for yourself!


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN I really don’t know which would be better; seems like any option that kills the mold is what you want to apply 🤷🏼‍♀️
after the roof is on and if the wood seems dried out too much, you could apply some raw linseed oil. That will really soak into the wood and Renew it.
I just hope you are able to get the barn built so you can start using it and we can see the final build! 🤩


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone, I definitely tried to rest today after not sleeping last night. The medicine the doctor at the clinic gave me is not helping, it's a cough suppressant and just does nothing, ugh. She gave me another medicine to take at bedtime so I at least hope it helps. 
I managed to get a little sleep this afternoon, made dinner, showered and here I am. My husband was off work today and took care of the goats. If I can find my voice tomorrow I'm hoping to go ahead and try to find a new family doctor. I need to find out if the vet called in the medications I was asking for so I know if I need to go pick them up or get with him to get them. I need to get a bottle of cd/t, I stopped at TSC on my way home today from the clinic and they didn't have any. So I'll have to find out if TSC or Rural King in another town has it. First of our does due next month were due for it today.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN I really don’t know which would be better; seems like any option that kills the mold is what you want to apply 🤷🏼‍♀️
> after the roof is on and if the wood seems dried out too much, you could apply some raw linseed oil. That will really soak into the wood and Renew it.
> I just hope you are able to get the barn built so you can start using it and we can see the final build! 🤩


Thanks! Well I think dad is going to let me use some of his 16 footers he had bought for a garage he wants to build and I can replace them later. I think some of mine will only be chicken coop wood now. A lot is still good but some is discolored even after the bleach. I hope to be under roof by Feb early April but the sides may take longer. Lol I want to see it finished too! I will post more pics as we go. Tomorrow I return to work from break. Got 2 weeks if lesson plans done during the storms today.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> I prefer lysol. It kills mold & mildew.
> And @HoosierShadow ..you did too much, your first day of feeling better. I agree you need to rest more than normal, to give your poor lungs and throat a chance to recover!


Never thought about Lysol. Bet it would of smelled better too! Thanks


----------



## FizzyGoats

I spent my morning attempting to wash the skunk smell off my LGD. He’s half Komondor (chorded coat) and half Great Pyrenees, so to say his fur is dense is an understatement. We used peroxide, dish soap, and baking soda. It helped but the smell is not gone, not even close. Unfortunately, the goats like to cuddle with him, so the smell is spreading through the barnyard. Even a turkey hen now smells faintly of skunk after “nesting” on the dog while he was napping.


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh Fizzy, I don’t know whether to laugh or cry for you 😅
Have you tried tomatoes juice? It’s supposed to work, but I admit I’ve not tried it myself.
Archer will be dyed pink for a month, but at least he wouldt be stinky!
I wonder if vinegar would do the trick?

the only time you regret your great big huge dog cuddling up with every one of your animals is when they’re stinky 😜


----------



## FizzyGoats

So true. I love how close he is with all the animals. But right now, I wish he would be emotionally close and physically not so close. Lol. We tried tomato juice on GPs we had growing up and they were pink and smelled awful still. At least this concoction did drastically reduce the smell. Vinegar is going to be my next try.


----------



## Boer Mama

Well, that’s good to know. Now I won’t waste my time trying tomato juice if the need should arise. Please update us on the vinegar! And good luck! 🍀 🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN

They peroxide, baking soda and soap was what we always used at the vet clinic too!


----------



## DDFN

Ok progress so far. Not to bad for board treatments. Still more to go.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is looking so good. Your barn is going to big and beautiful. It’ll be so nice when it’s done. 


The skunk smell has dissipated enough that I didn’t make Archer (my LGD) endure a vinegar rub down. He is still stinky but it’s not the choking pungency it once was.


----------

